# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Աուտիզմ և դրա դրսևորումները

## Ավետիք

Մոտ երկու տարի առաջ, փոքր տղայիս ախտորոշեցին *աուտիզմի ֆոնի վրա մտային և հոգեկան զարգացման հապավում*: Աուտիզմը՝ ինքնամփոփությունը, ունի զանազան դռսևորումներ ու տարբեր մակարդակներ: Օրինակ՝ 5 տարեկան որդուս մոտ խնդիրը կայանում է մարդկանց հետ շփման խաղտման և խոսքի բացակայության մեջ: Խոսքի բցակայություն՝ նկատի ունեմ մտքի փոխանակում դիմացինի հետ: Իսկ այնպես, նա ոտանավորներ է ասում, հաշվում է մինչև 10-ը, երգեր երգում… բայց այդ ամենը "օդի" մեջ: Եթե առնչվել եք կամ օգտակար տեղեկություն ունեք, խնդրեմ արտահայտվեք:

----------


## Գեա

ենթադրում եմ, որ բավականին շատ հոդվածներ եք հասցրել կարդալ , այնպես որ տեսական գիտելիքի կարիք երևի չեք ունենա , միայն ասեմ , որ Երևանում Արբես կենտրոնում զբաղվում են այդ պրոբլեմով , թե ինչ մակարդակ է անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ. ու մեկ էլ մի բան `ընկերուհուս երեխան ևս աուտիկ է, նրանք ապրում են Ֆրանսիայում ,հիշում եմ որ երբ Հայաստան էին եկել, երեխան ինչ որ դիետայի վրա էր , ինչքան հիշում եմ սահմանափակված էին ածխաջրերը, որովհետև մի վերսիա կա , որ հնարավոր է աուտիզմը ֆերմենտոպատիայի հետևանք է , դե իրենք էլ հնարավոր ամեն ինչ փորձում էին:

----------

Ավետիք (09.03.2012)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Քրոջս որդուն էլ էին նման ախտորոշում տվել: Ինքնամփոփ, ամբողջ օրը սուս փուս իր համար կնստեր ու կնկարեր, չէր խոսում ու մարդկանցից մի տեսակ վախենում ու քաշվում էր: 7 տարեկանում, նախադասությունները կծկտուր, հազիվ հասկանալի էին, հայացքն ու միտքն էլ պահի տակ սևեռուն էր դառնում: Ընդ որում երեխան ծնվելա լրիվ առողջ, մինչև 1,5-2 տարեկանը զարգացելա նենց ոնց հասկակիցներն են, բայց տեղափոխվեց Մոսկվայից Հայաստան ու փակվեց իր մեջ: 
Հիմա արդեն 10 ամիսա հետա գնացել Մոսկվա ու էլ էնտեղա ապրում: Անհավատալի ձևով երեխան փոխվելա: Նորմալ, իր հասակակիցների հետ դպրոցա գնում: Ամբողջ ամառը ինտենսիվ մասնագետներ են աշխատել երեխայի հետ ու հիմա շփվումա մարդկանց հետ, ոնց-որ էն մեր իմացած երեխան չլինի ու փառք: Հիմա հուզող հարցը մեր էնա, թե ինչի էին բժիշկ-մանագետները երեխային անհույս պիտակել որպես անբուժելի մտավոր հետամնացությամբ հիվանդի: Տենց էլ չիմացանք, բայց մի բան պարզեցինք, որ երեխաներ կան, որ շատ ծանր են տանում տեղափոխությունները, լեզվական տարբերությունները ու դրանից ներփակվում են: Համենայն դեպս իրա մոտ նման բան էր: Որովհետև, եթե հայերեն մի նախադասությունը մի կերպ էր արտաբերում, ապա մի քանի ամսում ռուսերեն սկսեց մաքուր խոսել ու իրեն ձուկը ջրում ա զգում: Ափսոս ուղղակի, որ 5-6 տարի կորցրեց....

----------

Ավետիք (09.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Փոձեք հետը շատ զբաղվեք' խաղերով, զրույցներով և որքան հնարավոր է հետը շատ շփվել: Շատ արդյունավետ է նրա կարծիքները հարցնել: ԵՒ այդ ամենը սիրով:

----------

Cyber (22.02.2013)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Փոձեք հետը շատ զբաղվեք' խաղերով, զրույցներով և որքան հնարավոր է հետը շատ շփվել: Շատ արդյունավետ է նրա կարծիքները հարցնել: ԵՒ այդ ամենը սիրով:


Այդպես էլ անում ենք, առանց ուշադրության համարյա օրվա մեջ չի մնում, եթե մենք՝ ծնողներս, էլ մոտը չլինենք, եղբայրներն ու քույրերն անպայման զբաղեցնում են: Ինքը չի քաշվում օտար մարդուց, բայց նաև չի արձագանքում հարցերին: Որդիս ուշ նստեց, մոտ 1 տարեկան 2 ամսեկան էր, քայլեց՝ 2 տարեկան 4 ամսեկան: Պարզապես մասնագետին ուշ դիմեցի, եթե մեր ծանոթ նյարդաբանը չպահանջեր, երևի ավելի կուշացնեինք: Դե, մտածում էինք, տղա է ուշ կխոսի… Բայց հիմա World Vision-ի երեխաների զարգացման կենտրոն ենք տանում արդեն 6 ամիս, և բավականին առաջնթաց կա: Բայց էլի մնում է ցանկանալ ավելին:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Քրոջս որդուն էլ էին նման ախտորոշում տվել: Ինքնամփոփ, ամբողջ օրը սուս փուս իր համար կնստեր ու կնկարեր, չէր խոսում ու մարդկանցից մի տեսակ վախենում ու քաշվում էր: 7 տարեկանում, նախադասությունները կծկտուր, հազիվ հասկանալի էին, հայացքն ու միտքն էլ պահի տակ սևեռուն էր դառնում: Ընդ որում երեխան ծնվելա լրիվ առողջ, մինչև 1,5-2 տարեկանը զարգացելա նենց ոնց հասկակիցներն են, բայց տեղափոխվեց Մոսկվայից Հայաստան ու փակվեց իր մեջ: 
> Հիմա արդեն 10 ամիսա հետա գնացել Մոսկվա ու էլ էնտեղա ապրում: Անհավատալի ձևով երեխան փոխվելա: Նորմալ, իր հասակակիցների հետ դպրոցա գնում: Ամբողջ ամառը ինտենսիվ մասնագետներ են աշխատել երեխայի հետ ու հիմա շփվումա մարդկանց հետ, ոնց-որ էն մեր իմացած երեխան չլինի ու փառք: Հիմա հուզող հարցը մեր էնա, թե ինչի էին բժիշկ-մանագետները երեխային անհույս պիտակել որպես անբուժելի մտավոր հետամնացությամբ հիվանդի: Տենց էլ չիմացանք, բայց մի բան պարզեցինք, որ երեխաներ կան, որ շատ ծանր են տանում տեղափոխությունները, լեզվական տարբերությունները ու դրանից ներփակվում են: Համենայն դեպս իրա մոտ նման բան էր: Որովհետև, եթե հայերեն մի նախադասությունը մի կերպ էր արտաբերում, ապա մի քանի ամսում ռուսերեն սկսեց մաքուր խոսել ու իրեն ձուկը ջրում ա զգում: Ափսոս ուղղակի, որ 5-6 տարի կորցրեց....


Ուրախ եմ քրոջդ որդու համար, Աստված տա բոլոր մանուկներն էլ առողջ լինեն: Տարբեր խնդիրներ են լինում, չես կարող միանշանակ բոլորի համար նույնն ասել:

----------


## e-armenians

Մի քանի օր առաջ հոգեբույժների միջազգային կոնֆերանս կար Երեւանում, ու մի քանի զեկույցներ լսեցի աուտիզմի թեմայով: շատ ուշադիր չեմ եղել, սակայն լավ հիշում եմ, որ խոսք էր գնում նաեւ նկարների միջոցով երեխայի հետ շփվելու գերմանական մեթոդի մասին, որը նոր է բերվել Հայաստան: Զեկուցողն էլ՝ Արմինե Ավագյան: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, աշխատում է պլանի գլխի մանկական պոլիկլինիկայում: 

*COMMUNICATION OF CHILDREN WITH AUTISM
A. Avagyan (Armenia)*

----------

Ավետիք (21.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այդպես էլ անում ենք, առանց ուշադրության համարյա օրվա մեջ չի մնում, եթե մենք՝ ծնողներս, էլ մոտը չլինենք, եղբայրներն ու քույրերն անպայման զբաղեցնում են: Ինքը չի քաշվում օտար մարդուց, բայց նաև չի արձագանքում հարցերին: Որդիս ուշ նստեց, մոտ 1 տարեկան 2 ամսեկան էր, քայլեց՝ 2 տարեկան 4 ամսեկան: Պարզապես մասնագետին ուշ դիմեցի, եթե մեր ծանոթ նյարդաբանը չպահանջեր, երևի ավելի կուշացնեինք: Դե, մտածում էինք, տղա է ուշ կխոսի… Բայց հիմա World Vision-ի երեխաների զարգացման կենտրոն ենք տանում արդեն 6 ամիս, և բավականին առաջնթաց կա: Բայց էլի մնում է ցանկանալ ավելին:


Կգա ժամանակը, բարին ել հետը: Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի ձեր մոտ: Աղոթեք հավատքով և ...

----------

Ավետիք (21.04.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այդպես էլ անում ենք, առանց ուշադրության համարյա օրվա մեջ չի մնում, եթե մենք՝ ծնողներս, էլ մոտը չլինենք, եղբայրներն ու քույրերն անպայման զբաղեցնում են: Ինքը չի քաշվում օտար մարդուց, բայց նաև չի արձագանքում հարցերին: Որդիս ուշ նստեց, մոտ 1 տարեկան 2 ամսեկան էր, քայլեց՝ 2 տարեկան 4 ամսեկան: Պարզապես մասնագետին ուշ դիմեցի, եթե մեր ծանոթ նյարդաբանը չպահանջեր, երևի ավելի կուշացնեինք: Դե, մտածում էինք, տղա է ուշ կխոսի… Բայց հիմա World Vision-ի երեխաների զարգացման կենտրոն ենք տանում արդեն 6 ամիս, և բավականին առաջնթաց կա: Բայց էլի մնում է ցանկանալ ավելին:


Աուտիզմի համար բժշկի դիմելը երբեք ուշ չէ, քանի որ, ցավոք սրտի, շատ քիչ բան է հնարավոր անել նրանց համար: Եթե վարքային խանգարումներ կան, դեղ է նշանակվում: Եթե ոչ, ապա մնում է միայն հոգեբանի քրտնաջան աշխատանքը, որի շնորհիվ երեխան կարողանում է ինչ-որ չափով մտնել հասարակության մեջ: Աուտիստ երեխաները չեն կարողանում կարդալ դիմացինի էմոցիաները: Դրա համար օրինակ մի մեթոդ կա. հոգեբանը ցույց է տալիս տարբեր դեմքեր, երեխային սովորեցնում դեմքի արտահայտությունից կռահել էմոցիաները. մի բան, որն առողջ մարդկանց մոտ բնատուր է: 

Աուտիզմի տարբեր աստիճաններ ու տեսակներ կան: Եթե երեխան երգում ու արտասանում է, դա արդեն լավ է, որովհետև լինում են դեպքեր, երբ խոսքն ընդհանրապես չի զարգանում:

----------

Arpine (29.07.2011), GriFFin (04.06.2016), Ավետիք (23.09.2011), Մուշու (08.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Ծիլ բուսաց»-ում զբաղվում են նաև աուտիկ երեխաներով, ասում են, որ մեծ, դրական արդյունքներ են գրանցվում: Հրաշալի տեղ է, հետաքրքիր ու հավես մեթոդներ են կիրառվում: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փորձել երեխային տանել էնտեղ, դժվար թե փոշմանեք :Smile: :


Հ.Գ.
Կայքը դեռ պատրաստման փուլում է, այնպես որ դրա այս պահի թերությունների հիման վրա կենտրոնի մասին կարծիք կազմելը սխալ կլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2011), Ավետիք (09.08.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Այսօր նորից վերընթերցեցի բոլոր գրառումները, վերհիշեցի ապրումներս և հետադարձ հայացք գցեցի անցյալ կես տարուց ավելի ժամանակի վրա: Նախ սրտանց շնորհակալ եմ այն բոլոր բարի խոսքերի համար, որ՝ ինչպես հիմա էլ ավելի եմ հասկանում, շատ դրական և ոգևորիչ ներգործություն ունեցան ինձ և ընտանիքիս վրա: ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:
Նաև որդուս կյանքում բավականին առաջընթաց կա: Նա ավելի մարդամոտ և շփվող է դարձել: Իր խոսքերն ու գործերն ավելի իմաստավորվել են, չնայած դեռ համառում է և շատ-շատ քիչ մտքեր է արտահայտում: Բայց փառք Աստծո, համեմատած իր անցյալին առավելություններ են գրանցվել: Ավելի հանգիստ է դարձել առաջվա համեմատ և զգալիորեն ձգտում ու հետաքրքրություն է ցուցաբերում ինչ-որ նոր բան՝ ոտանավոր, երգ, հեքիաթ, խաղեր և այլն, սովորելու և յուրացնելու: Արդեն մտածում եմ դպրոց տանելու մասին, բայց մինչև չխոսի՝ մտքեր չարտահայտի, կհետաձգենք: Մասնագետներն էլ իրենց հեթին են հուսադրում… Մեր հույսն Աստծո վրա է: Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում բոլորիդ:

----------

Ambrosine (31.03.2012), Ameli (01.04.2012), Arpine (09.03.2012), CactuSoul (09.03.2012), E-la Via (09.03.2012), Freeman (09.03.2012), GriFFin (04.06.2016), Kanamar (09.03.2012), Life (09.03.2012), Moonwalker (09.03.2012), Ripsim (07.08.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2012), Աթեիստ (09.03.2012), Ամմէ (20.09.2012), Գեա (09.03.2012), հովարս (10.03.2012), Ձայնալար (09.03.2012), Մանուլ (09.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2013), Ֆոտոն (09.03.2012)

----------


## Catarsis

Լսել եմ, որ Երևանում կա աուտիզմով և զարգացման այլ խնդիրներով երեխաների համար կենտրոն, որը մասնագիտացաված է հենց աուտիզմի խնդիրների վրա: Սա իրենց ֆեյսբուքյան էջն է,  Սա էլ կայքը :

----------

Ավետիք (11.04.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  քիչ  մանրամասն  եմ  ուզում    գրել  այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  դրա  համար  էլ  կարող  է  երկար  ստացվի:
Մերօրյա գիտնականները  հետազոտում են ԴՆԹ-ն՝ մանրադիտակների և էլեկտրոնային սարքերի միջոցով, սակայն նրանք  կարող են վերլուծության ենթարկել միայն այն, ինչի մասին գիտեն՝ քիմիական պրոցեսները: 
Նրանք պատրաստ չեն հայտնաբերելու կամ հասկանալու այն՝ ինչ տեղի է ունենում քիմիական պրոցեսներին զուգընթաց, քանի որ ոչինչ չգիտեն ԴՆԹ-ում հրահանգների կենսամագնիսական հավաքածուների մասին:


Ամբողջ  խնդիրը  հենց  կենսամագնիսական  հավաքածուների  մեջ  է:  
ԴՆԹ-ի  առաջի  շերտում  է  գտնվում  մեր  կենսաբանությունը, կյանքի  ընթացքը,  հասկացողությունը,  համբերությունը,  արարչությունը:
Երկրորդ  շերտում  է  գտնվում   մեր  վախերը  և  բոլոր  էմոցիաները:
Մնացած  տաս  շերտերի  մասին    չշարունակեմ,  որովհետև  մեզ  հիմնականում  երկրորդ  շերտն  է  հետաքրքիր:
«Աուտիզմով  տառապող»  երեխաների  ԴՆԹ-ի  կենսամագնիսական  հավաքածուների   երկրորդ  շերտը  հիսուն  տոկոսով   ակտիվացած  չէ,  «հատուկ  նպատակներով»   դրա  համար  էլ  դա  ամբողջությամբ  արտատպված  չէ  ԴՆԹ-ի   քիմիական  կառուցվածքի  երկրորդ  շերտի  վրա,  որն  էլ  պատասխանատու  է,  վախերի  և  էմոցիաների  համար:

Ես  հիմա  շատ  լավ  հասկանում  եմ,  թե    ինչ  ձեռնոց  եմ  նետում  ամբողջ  գիտությանը,  բայց   իրենց  ժամանակավոր չիմանալու  պատճառով,    ճշմարտությունը  չի  կարող  դադարել    ճշմարտություն  լինելուց:  
Եվ  այդ  ամենը,  ինչը  շատ  հակիրճ  նկարագրեցի  վերևում,  դա ոչ  թե  թերություն  է,  այլ  առավելություն: 

Նրանք  բացարձակ  ոչ  մի  խանգարում    չունեն,  պարզապես  դուք  իրենց  պահվածքը  ու  վարքը  համեմատում  եք  մարդկության  կողմից  ընդունված  ստանդարտների  հետ,  դրա  համար  էլ  այդ  երեխաներին  տարօրինակ  եք  համարում,   քանզի  նրանք  այնպես  չեն,  ինչպես  ընդունված  է  ըստ  ստանդարտների:

Երկրորդ  «խնդիրը»  այն  է,  որ այդ  երեխաները  էներգետիկ  ալերգիա  ունեն  այս  մոլորակի   հասարակության  գիտակցությունից,  դրա  համար  էլ  բացարձակ  չեն  ուզում  շփվել  ոչ  մեկի  հետ,  այդ  երեխաները  այստեղ  են  եկել  շատ  բարձր  վիբրացիոն  համակարգերից,  ու  համեմատած  այս  մոլորակի  «նորմալ»  կոչվող   մարդկանց  հետ,  նրանց  գիտակցությունը  ամբողջությամբ  չի  փագվել,  նրանք  շատ  թույլ  պուլսերով  երկու  և  ավելի  իրականության  մեջ  են  ապրում,  դրա  համար  էլ  շատ  ժամանակ  այդ  երեխաներին  տեսնում  եք  սեվեռուն  հայացքներով:  

«Աուտիզմով  տառապող»  երեխաները,  պարզապես  իրենց  սպիտակ  ագռավ  են  զգում,  այս՝  «ամեն  ինչում,  ճիշտ  ու  սխալի  չափանիշներ  դնող»   տաղտկալի   մտածելակերպ  ունեցող   հասարակության  մեջ:

Հ.Գ.  Եթե  հիվանդին  հոգեբուժարանից  դուրս  են  գրում,  դա  դեռ   չի  նշանակում  որ  նարան  բուժել  են,  դա  նշանակումա  որ  նա  դարձել  է  այնպես,  ինչպես  բոլորն  են: 
Դուք  ուզում  եք  այդ  երեխաներին  «բոլորի»    նման   դարձնեք: 
Դուք  դա  եք  բուժել  համարում:
Իսկ իրենք  ուզում  են  որ  դուք  իրենց  ընդունեք  այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կան: 
Ցանկացած  «աուտիզմով  տառապող»  երեխա,  պոտենցիալ  հանճար  է:  Եթե  իհարկե  կարողանում  է  իր  մեջ  տրանսֆորմացնել,   մարդկության  «արտաթորած»  էներգիան:
Իսկ  նրանք   շատ  ավելի  հեշտ  կտրանսֆորմացնեն   այդ  էներգիան,  եթե   մարդիկ  սիրով  և  ջերմությամբ  շրջապատեն  իրենց:

----------

Catarsis (31.03.2012), E-la Via (31.03.2012), Nimra (03.08.2012), Sambitbaba (08.08.2012)

----------


## Catarsis

Ապրիլի 2–ին Աուտիզմի իրազեկման համաշխարհային օրվան նվիրված` <<Երեխաների զարգացման միջազգային կենտրոնը>>, <<Աուտիզմ հաղթահարում>> ՀԿ-ը և <<Առաջինը երեխաներին>> բարեգործական կազմակերպությունը կազմակերպում են երթ :

Ազատության հրապարակից Հյուսիսային պողոտայով դեպի հանրապետության հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ: 
Երթի մասնակիցները (թվով 200-250 մարդ) կշարժվեն Ազատության հրապարակից Հյուսիսային պողոտայով դեպի հանրապետության հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ: Ապրիլի 2-ին Ժամը 10:30

Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի մասնակցությունը այս երթին էականորեն կարող է փոխել աուտիզմով անձանց կյանքի որակը ` բարձրացնելով իրազեկումը մասնագետների, ծնողների , խնամակալների, ուսուցիչների և պարզապես հասարակության մյուս անդամների շրջանակում:
Ցավոք ԱՈՒՏԻԶՄՆ այսօր առավել քան բուռն կերպով է տարածվում և այն կարող է հարել յուրաքանչյուրին , առանց որևէ խտրականության ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2012), Ավետիք (11.04.2012), Սելավի (31.03.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

> Մոտ երկու տարի առաջ, փոքր տղայիս ախտորոշեցին *աուտիզմի ֆոնի վրա մտային և հոգեկան զարգացման հապավում*: Աուտիզմը՝ ինքնամփոփությունը, ունի զանազան դռսևորումներ ու տարբեր մակարդակներ: Օրինակ՝ 5 տարեկան որդուս մոտ խնդիրը կայանում է մարդկանց հետ շփման խաղտման և խոսքի բացակայության մեջ: Խոսքի բցակայություն՝ նկատի ունեմ մտքի փոխանակում դիմացինի հետ: Իսկ այնպես, նա ոտանավորներ է ասում, հաշվում է մինչև 10-ը, երգեր երգում… բայց այդ ամենը "օդի" մեջ: Եթե առնչվել եք կամ օգտակար տեղեկություն ունեք, խնդրեմ արտահայտվեք:


Ավետիք  ջան  ես  մի  քիչ  վերևում  արդեն  գրել  եմ,  սակայն  ուզում  եմ  որոշ  բան  ավելացնել:
Երբ  ես  խոսում  էի ԴՆԹ-Ի  կենսամագնիսական   հավաքածուի  երկրորդ   շերտի  մասին  և  ասում՝  որ  դա  հիսուն  տոկոսով  ակտիվացած  չէ:  Դա  ոչ  թե   նշանակում  է  որ   զարգացած  չէ,  այլ  ընդհակառակը,  ավարտել  է  իր  զարգացման  փուլը  և  այդ  երեխաներին   դա  այլս  պետք  չէ,  նրանք  էվոլուցիոն  հաջորդ  փուլում  են  գտնվում,  և  սովորական  «նորմալ  համարվող»  մարդկանց  նման  նրանք  չեն  ուզում  շփվել  էմոցիոնալ  և  միմիկային  մակարդակում,  դա  ավելի պրիմիտիվ,  և  մեկ  աստիճան  ցածր  էվոլուցիոն  մակարդակ  ունեցող  էակներն  են  իրար  հետ  այդ  կերպ  շփվում:

Այդ  երեխաները  օժտված  են  դարերից  եկող  տիեզերական  իմաստությամբ,  և  մինչև  մի  ինչ  որ  մի   բան  անելը,  կամ  հրահանգ  կատարելը,  նրանք  մտածում  են,  թե  ինչու  է  պետք  դա  անել:  Այդպես  է  իրենց  ԴՆԹ-ի  կենսամագնիսական  հավաքածուների  հրահանգների  կոդավորումը: Նրանք  պատրաստ  չեն  անել  մի  բան,  որը  պարզապես  հենց  այնպես,   ցանկանում  են  իրենց     ծնողները,  իսկ  ծնողները  շատ  հաճախ  ուզում  են  համոզվել,  իրենց  երեխան  «նորմալ»  է  թե  ոչ,  և  սկսում  են  տարբեր  հրահանգներ  տալ,  իրենց  իսկ  հետաքրքրությունը  բավարարելու  համար:  
Ամենամեծ  լավությունը  որ  կարող  են  ծնողները  անել այդպիսի   երեխաների  համար,  նրանց  տանելն  է   դելֆինների  մոտ,  այդ  երեխաները  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  այդ  էակների  հետ,  և  մարդկությանը  դեռ  անհայտ  տարածաչափությունում   նրանք  շփվում  են  իրար  հետ:
Այսքանն  էի  ուզում  ավելացնել:  Եթե  օկտակար  ինչ  որ    բան  գտար  այս  գրառումներից՝  ապա,  ես  ուրախ  եմ  քո  համար:

----------

Aurora (20.11.2018), Nimra (03.08.2012), Sambitbaba (08.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

Ձեզ խորհուրդ կտամ աուտիզմի մասին ավելի լավ պատկերացում ունենալու, ինչպես նաև նոր հույսեր ձեռք բերելու համար դիտեք մի աուտիկ կնոջ մասին նկարահանված ֆիլմ, որը կոչվում է "Temple Grandin"... հրաշալի ֆիլմ է

----------

Ավետիք (26.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Անչափ շատ սրտագին Շնորհակալություններ սիրելի ֆորումցի-ընկերներ: Նանո ջան, ֆիլմը գտա, սրտանց շնորհակալ եմ, անպայման ուզում եմ կնոջս հետ դիտել այն:
Հիմա մեր բալիկը վեց տարեկան է, և մտադրված ենք նրան դպրոց տալ, ճիշտ է ներառական, որտեղ հասարակ երեխաների հետ սովորում են նաև հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաները: Պետք է տանենք մեր տղային գնահատման կենտրոն, ինչից հետո արդեն վերջնական կորոշենք այս տարի նրան դպրոց տանենք, թե ավելի ուշ:

----------


## Նանո

Ճիշտ եք մտածում.. Աուտիզմն այդքան էլ վատ հիվանդություն չէ... Յուրաքանչյուր Աուտիկ Ավետիք ջան որևէ հետաքրքիր կարողություն ունի, նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ որևէ բան ավելի է զարգացած, քան մյուսների մոտ: Փորձեք գտնել թե ինչն է ձեր երեխայի մոտ ավելի  լավ զարգացած: Դա կօգնի ձեզ և ձեր երեխային

----------

Aurora (20.11.2018), Ավետիք (26.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ճիշտ եք մտածում.. Աուտիզմն այդքան էլ վատ հիվանդություն չէ... Յուրաքանչյուր Աուտիկ Ավետիք ջան որևէ հետաքրքիր կարողություն ունի, նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ որևէ բան ավելի է զարգացած, քան մյուսների մոտ: Փորձեք գտնել թե ինչն է ձեր երեխայի մոտ ավելի  լավ զարգացած: Դա կօգնի ձեզ և ձեր երեխային


Որդուս մոտ սեր և ձգտում կա դեպի երգ-երաժշտությունը: Եվ հիմա իմ երազանքն է, զավակիս համար մի լավ մասնագետ գտնեմ նրա այդ տաղանդը զարգացնելու՝ Աստծո շնորհը նրա մեջ:
Եթե մեկը, ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտի այդպիսի մասնագետ, խնդրում եմ տվյալները տաք: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Agni

> Որդուս մոտ սեր և ձգտում կա դեպի երգ-երաժշտությունը: Եվ հիմա իմ երազանքն է, զավակիս համար մի լավ մասնագետ գտնեմ նրա այդ տաղանդը զարգացնելու՝ Աստծո շնորհը նրա մեջ:
> Եթե մեկը, ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտի այդպիսի մասնագետ, խնդրում եմ տվյալները տաք: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Գիտեք աուտիկ երեխաների հետ շատ լավ է աշխատում <<երաժշտաթերապիան>> , որը նպաստում է ոչ միայն նրանց երաժշտական ընդունակությունների բացահայտմանը և զարգացմանը, այլ հենց երժաշտության միջոցով միջնորդավորված զարգանաում է նրանց հուզակամային և ճանաչողական ոլորտները: Ես գիտեի մի կենտրոն, որտեղ առաջնային էր արտ և երաժշտաթերապիան, կփորձեմ հետաքրքրվել և ինֆորմացիա ունենալու դեպքում, անպայման տեղյակ կպահեմ:

----------

Ավետիք (07.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Գիտեք աուտիկ երեխաների հետ շատ լավ է աշխատում <<երաժշտաթերապիան>> , որը նպաստում է ոչ միայն նրանց երաժշտական ընդունակությունների բացահայտմանը և զարգացմանը, այլ հենց երժաշտության միջոցով միջնորդավորված զարգանաում է նրանց հուզակամային և ճանաչողական ոլորտները: Ես գիտեի մի կենտրոն, որտեղ առաջնային էր արտ և երաժշտաթերապիան, կփորձեմ հետաքրքրվել և ինֆորմացիա ունենալու դեպքում, անպայման տեղյակ կպահեմ:


Ավազաթերապիան ևս լավ աշխատող միջոց է, այն մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում երեխայի զգացմունքների, մտքերի, ցանկությունների ոչ խոսքային ձևով արտահայտման վրա, որը հետագայում նպաստում է նաև խոսքային հաղորդակցման զարգացմանը:

----------

Ավետիք (07.08.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սիրելի Ավետիք: Ես կառաջարկեի քեզ լրջորեն վերանայել Սելավիի գրառումները. նա քեզ համար շատ կարևոր ու անհրաժեշտ մտքեր է գրել: Հասկանում եմ, շատ դժվար է խորանալ ինչ-որ մտքերի մեջ, որոնք բացարձակ նոր և անհասկանալի են դեռևս: Բայց ես շատ կցանկանայի, որ դու հավատայիր, որ ինչքան էլ այլ թեմաներում ճակատ ճակատի տանք, այստեղ մենք բոլորս սրտանց ցանկանում ենք հնարավորինս օգնել քեզ ու քո փոքրիկին: Եվ այդ պատճառով, Ավետիք ջան, խնդրում եմ, փորձիր հասկանալ, թե ինչ է Սելավին ասում: Իսկ ես էլ՝ կփորձեմ քիչ օգնել քեզ դրանում:

Սելավին խոսում է Ինդիգո երեխաների մասին: Ամենասկզբից նրանց այդ անունը տվեցին, այնպես որ, եկ առայժմ հենց այդպես էլ թողնենք: Չէ, իհարկե, աուտիզմով երբեմն սովորական երեխաներն էլ են տառապում, բայց հիմնականում դա հենց ինդիգոներին է յուրահատուկ: Պատճա՞ռը…

Այսօր լուրջ կարծիքներ կան այդ մասին: Ասում են, որ այդ երեխաներն աշխարհ են գալիս բացարձակ առողջ և ի ծնե պաշտպանված յուրաքանչյուր վարակից: Իսկ մեր, դեռևս այս նոր երեխաներին որպես ֆակտ չընդունող բժշկությունը, վարվում է նրանց հետ ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես սովորաբար վարվել է մեր ծնողների հետ, մեր հետ, մեր զավակների հետ… Այսինքն, երեխան դեռ չծնված, վերցնում և ներարկում են նրան բոլոր այն դեղամիջոցները, որոնք ներարկել են մեզ՝ մեր ծնվելուց. ասենք, ժանտախտի դեմ, տիֆի դեմ, և Աստված գիտի, թե էլի ինչի դեմ՝ ես չեմ հիշում: Իսկ այս երեխաները չունեն դրա կարիքը. նրանց օրգանիզմն ուղղակի չունի այդ հիվանդություններով վարակվելու հնարավորությունը: Իսկ մենք այդ առողջ օրգանիզմին ստիպում ենք հակառակը՝ վարակվել…

Դե, այդ օրգանիզմն էլ միջոցներ է փնտրում պաշտպանելու ինքն իրեն: Եվ այդ միջոցը, ասում են, աուտիզմն է: 

Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ Ինդիգո երեխաների մասին. բազում գրքեր կան: Բայց ըստ ինձ, ամենաամփոփիչն ու հասկանալին՝ հենց առաջին գիրքն է, որի հեղինակներն են Լի Քերրոլլը և Ջեյն Թոուբերը: Երկհատորյակն այդպես էլ կոչվում է. "Ինդիգո երեխաները" /հուսով եմ, ռուսերեն կարդում ես/: Այդ գիրքը կարող է մեծ օգնություն ցուցաբերել քեզ. սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես վարվես որդուդ հետ: Այս ֆիլմն էլ նայիր ինդիգոների մասին.   http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=39547: Կտեսնես նրանց հնարավորությունները:

Ոմանք արդեն հասցրեցին ասել քեզ, որ աուտիզմը հիվանդություն էլ չի անգամ: Ես նրանց հետ էլ եմ համաձայն: Իմ կարծիքով, այն պաշտպանական միջոց է արտաքին աշխարհի դեմ: Այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև մենք կհասկանանք վերջապես, թե ովքե՞ր են այդ Նոր Մարդիկ:

Կոպիտ ասած, քո որդին հիմա մի համայն կողպեք է դարձել: Քո գործն է՝ գտնել նրա բանալին և բացել կողպեքը: Դա այնքան էլ բարդ բան չէ, եթե կարողանաս կենտրոնանալ դրա վրա: 

Հ.Գ. Այս մասին առանձին եմ գրում, քանզի դա շատ կարևոր է: Երբեք մի մոռացիր, որ քո "ճշմարիտ աշխարհը" ճշմարիտ է միայն քեզ համար: Իսկ քո ոսրդին՝ իր, սեփական "ճշմարիտ աշխարհն" ունի: Եվ դու կկարողանաս օգնել նրան միայն, եթե մուտք գործես նրա "ճշմարիտ աշխարհը": Եթե ցանկանում ես հանել նրան այդ աշխարհից, ուրեմն պետք է ինքդ այնտեղ մտնես, որ կարողանաս օգնել նրան դուրս գալու…

----------

Nimra (08.08.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Իմ բալիկն արդեն երկրորդ դասարանում է: Փառք Աստծուն:

----------

Aurora (20.11.2018), boooooooom (22.12.2013), GriFFin (04.06.2016), Sambitbaba (22.12.2013), Vardik! (22.12.2013), Արամ (22.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.12.2013)

----------


## Ավետիք

Արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ է, որ ֆորում չեմ մտել։ Շատ ժամանկ է անցել։
Հիմա արդենորդիս չորրորդ դասարանն է ավարտում։ Վաղը առավոտյան նրա գնահատման օրն է, համադասարանցիների հետ քննության նման բան պիտի հանձնի։
Մանկավարժներից մեկն առաջարկեց հրաժարվել՝ մեկ է գնահատականն այնպես էլ նշանակություն չունի։
Ես պնդեց, որ տեսնենք, թե բալես ինչպես կպահի իրեն այդ գործընդացի ժամանակ։
Տեսնենք, օրը բարին բերի։

----------

Cassiopeia (01.06.2016), GriFFin (04.06.2016), insider (01.06.2016), laro (02.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.06.2016), Ruby Rue (08.11.2016), Sambitbaba (01.06.2016), Աթեիստ (01.06.2016), Հայկօ (01.06.2016), Մուշու (08.06.2016), Շինարար (01.06.2016)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ողջո՛ւյն բոլորին։
Երկու տարու չափ է, ինչ այս բաժին չէի մտել։ Ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես "Ակումբ" չէի մտել։
Մի տեսակ կարոտի զգացում վերապրեցի, առավել, երբ վերընթերցեցի գրառումների մի մասը։
Հակոբս վեցերորդ դասարան է։ Մեծացել է, թափովացել, լավ ուժեղացել։ Շատ է սիրում եղբայրների և քույրերի հեռախոսն առնել ու երաժշտություն լսել։ Կարող է այդպես ժամերով լսել, հետո էլ վերարտաբերել։
Երեկ ընտանիքով նստած էինք հյուրասենյակում, ինքն առանձին երգում էր ճաշասենյակում, մի պահ մտածեցի թե մեծ զավակներիցս մեկն է, բայց պարզվեց Հակոբս էր։ Այնքան հստակ ու մաքուր էր երգում, արտաբերում բառերը, որ ես շփոթեցի։
Ձեզ բոլորիդ սրտանց մեծ և շատ շնորհակալություններ եմ հայտնում, և մաղթում ձեր ընտանիքներին ու ձեզ ամենալավն ու բարին։

----------

Aurora (20.11.2018), boooooooom (10.07.2018), Gayl (17.03.2018), ivy (17.03.2018), Sambitbaba (17.03.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.03.2018)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Երկար գցում բռնում էի՝ գրեմ էս թեմայով, թե չգրեմ, քանի որ վերջին քննարկումներն էի կարդում ու հասկացա, որ շատերի համար էս թեման ահագին մութ ա դեռ՝ հատկապես, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիզմ ունեցող չափահաս մարդկանց։ Նաև շատերի համար սա շատ նուրբ ու անձնական թեմա ա, որի մասին պիտի շատ զգույշ խոսել, բա որ բարեկամն իմանա, բա որ հարևանն իմանա, բա որ գործատուն իմանա, բայց ինձ համար ընդհանուր առմամբ միևնույնն ա, դրա համար որոշեցի գրել։ ։Դ 

Էս վերջերս բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիզմի դիագնոզը ճպպցրեցին վրաս։ Իհարկե ես ինքս սկսեցի ինձ համար պատասխաններ փնտրել ու դա էլ հանգեցրեց նրան, որ որոշեցի կլինիկական հոգեբանի դիմել ու էդ ողջ դիագնոստիկայի պրոցեսով անցնել, ինչը ի դեպ ահագին հետաքրքիր էր։ Լիքը մարդիկ հարցնում են՝ բա քեզ պետք է՞ր։ Քո կյանքում դրանից հետո ի՞նչ ա փոխվել։ Ո՞րն էր նպատակը, որ ուզում էիր պարզել։ Արժե՞ր վաբշե պարզել թե չէ։ Ի՞նչ աջակցության կարիք ունես։ Դիմել ե՞ս համալսարանիդ աջակցություն ստանալու համար։ Աուտիզմի պիտակը արդյո՞ք չի ենթադրում, որ պիտի սկսես ամեն ինչն էդ պիտակով արդարացնել։

Հա ինձ պետք էր՝ ինքս ինձ ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար՝ թե ինչու եմ կոնկրետ բաներ կոնկրետ ձևով անում, կամ կոնկրետ իրավիճակներում կոնկրետ ձևով ինձ պահում։ Երբ դա շարունակվում ա տարիներ՝ վաղ մանկությունից սկսած ու դու քեզ հա սխալ ես զգում, բնականաբար ուզում ես իմանալ, թե ինչ ա կատարվում։ Երբեմն առանց գիտակցելու ինձ նենց էի պահում, որ ոչ ուրիշ մարդիկ էին ինձ հասկանում, ոչ ես իրանց։ Միշտ մտածում էի, որ ուղղակի ահավոր ինտրովերտ եմ, բայց պարզ տեսնում էի, որ էն խնդիրները, որոնք ես ունեի մյուս ինտրովերտների մոտ չկային, դրա համար լիքը հարցեր էին առաջանում։ Կարծում եմ՝ արժեր։ Հիմա շատ ավելի թեթև եմ նայում ինքս ինձ ու իմ կյանքում կատարվող լիքը բաների, էդ ներքուստ եղող ու ինքս ինձ ուտող ճնշումը ու անհանգստությունը ահագին նվազել ա։ Աջակցության կարիք չեմ զգում, ոչ էլ համալսարանիս եմ դիմել աջակցություն ստանալու համար։ Կարծում եմ ինքնուրույն՝ ուրիշներին հետևելով ու ուրիշներից սովորելով, արդեն վաղուց հաղթահարել եմ լիքը խնդիրներ, չնայած դեռ աշխատելու ահագին տեղ կա։

Չէ, աուտիզմի պիտակը ոչ մի բան չի ենթադրում։ Հակառակը, ավելի շատ ես սկսում էդ պիտակից հեռու փախչելու համար քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կոմֆորտ զոնայիցդ դուրս գալու վախը հաղթահարել։ Ինչ էդ անտեր դիագնոզը ստացել եմ, նենց բաներ եմ փորձել, որ կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ ի վիճակի կլինեմ էդ բաներն անել ու մոտիվացիաս էլ ահագին աճել ա։ Երբ խնդիրը սկսում ես հասկանալ, նույնիսկ եթե կյանքումդ առանձնապես բան չի փոխում, մեկ ա ֆունկցիոնալությունդ ահագին աճում ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց նկատել եմ, որ հիվանդությունների դեպքում էլ ա տենց։ Որ մի տեղդ ցավում ա ու պատճառը չգիտես, էդ անորոշությունը խանգարում ա, որ հանգիստ կյանքով ապրես, բայց հենց գնում ես բժշկի ու պատճառն իմանում ես, ինչքան էլ պատճառն ահավոր լինի, մեկ ա մի քիչ խաղաղվում ես ու սկսում ես լուծումների մասին մտածել։

Ու էս թեմայով գրելը բարդ ա, որովհետև ստիգմաները էնքան շատ են, որ հենց աուտիզմ բառն արտասանում ես, միանգամից բոլորի վերաբերմունքը փոխվում ա, ոնց որ թե էդ բառը քեզ մեկ էլ միանգամից ուրիշ մարդ ա դարձնում, լրիվ կերպարանափոխվում ես ուրիշների աչքին։ Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա մարդկանց ռեակցիաներին հետևելը։ Մեկի աչքերն են մեծանում, մեկը սկսում ա կմկմալը, մեկը բերանից մի հատ էշություն ա թռցնում՝ խոսքի ես մեկ ա քեզ ընտիր մարդ եմ համարում։ Ու էս մարդիկ էլ պատահական մարդիկ չեն, նենց մարդիկ են, ովքեր համալսարանում աուտիզմի մասին եքա լեկցիաներ են լսում սաղ օրը։ Մտածում ես, լավ, եթե էս մարդկանց ռեակցիաներն են էս կարգի, բա բանից վաբշե անտեղյակ մարդիկ ո՞նց պիտի արձագանքեն։ Լավ, իսկ ի՞նչ ռեակցիա եմ ես սպասում իրանցից։ Ոչ մի, ընդամենը սպասում եմ, որ ուսերը կշարժեն ու անտարբերությամբ կասեն, օկ, բա ուրի՞շ։

Ասպերգերի տեստով սահմանագիծն անցնելը դեռ աուտիզմ չի ենթադրում։ Նշանները դեռ վաղ մանկությունից պիտի ներկա լինեն ու հաճախ դրանք շատ սպեցիֆիկ են ու ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ վաբշե կապ չունեն։

Առաջին հայացքից որ ինձ տեսնեք, կմտածե՞ք, որ ես աուտիզմ ունեմ։ Հաստատ չէ։ Ես ինձ համարում ե՞մ disability ունեցող մարդ։ Վռոձե գրքերն ասում են որ ունեմ, բայց չէ, ես ինձ տենց չեմ համարում։ Արդյո՞ք ասում եմ բոլորին, որ աուտիզմ ունեմ։ Սկզբից միամտորեն մտածում էի՝ հա լավ ինչ կա, կասեմ, եթե պետք լինի կամ եթե խոսակցություն բացվի, հետո ռեակցիաներից կամաց-կամաց սկսեցի հասկանալ, որ չէ, չարժե ասել ու հիմա թքած վիճակ ա լրիվ։ Լավ բա իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Շատ գիտեմ։ Ուղղակի մարդկանց համար դժվար ա ընդունելը, որ կարելի ա լրիվ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից լիքը հարցերի նայել ու դա բոլորովին էլ վատ բան չի։

Կարամ մի տասը էսքան էլ գրել, ուղղակի չգիտեմ էլ վաբշե հետաքրքիր ա թե չէ։  :LOL:  Բայց եթե հարցեր ունեք, դեմ չեմ պատասխանել։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (09.07.2018), Freeman (09.07.2018), ivy (09.07.2018), LisBeth (09.07.2018), Sambitbaba (09.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2018), Աթեիստ (11.07.2018), Բարեկամ (09.07.2018), Գաղթական (09.07.2018), Ծլնգ (09.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2018), Ուլուանա (09.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018), Տրիբուն (09.07.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, Մարդագայլուկ ջան...

Շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե հնարավոր համարեիր նկարագրել ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք քեզ համար այլ նշանակություն ունեն, քան ուրիշների... Որովհետև ես այն համոզմունքին եմ, որ աուտիստն ունի ոչ թե թերություններ, այլ... եթե կարելի է այսպես ասել, - օժտվածություններ, կամ նվերներ: 
Որքան որ ես եմ լսել ու հասկանում, աուտիստներից յուրաքանչյուրին առանձնահատուկ է ինչ-որ հատկություն, ինչն ուրիշները չունեն: Ու սովորաբար նրանք ջանում են թաքցնել այդ: Իսկ լինու՞մ է այնպես, որ ցանկանաս այդ ասածս նվերը, ընդհակառակը, զարգացնել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկար գցում բռնում էի՝ գրեմ էս թեմայով, թե չգրեմ, քանի որ վերջին քննարկումներն էի կարդում ու հասկացա, որ շատերի համար էս թեման ահագին մութ ա դեռ՝ հատկապես, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիզմ ունեցող չափահաս մարդկանց։ Նաև շատերի համար սա շատ նուրբ ու անձնական թեմա ա, որի մասին պիտի շատ զգույշ խոսել, բա որ բարեկամն իմանա, բա որ հարևանն իմանա, բա որ գործատուն իմանա, բայց ինձ համար ընդհանուր առմամբ միևնույնն ա, դրա համար որոշեցի գրել։ ։Դ 
> 
> Էս վերջերս բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիզմի դիագնոզը ճպպցրեցին վրաս։ Իհարկե ես ինքս սկսեցի ինձ համար պատասխաններ փնտրել ու դա էլ հանգեցրեց նրան, որ որոշեցի կլինիկական հոգեբանի դիմել ու էդ ողջ դիագնոստիկայի պրոցեսով անցնել, ինչը ի դեպ ահագին հետաքրքիր էր։ Լիքը մարդիկ հարցնում են՝ բա քեզ պետք է՞ր։ Քո կյանքում դրանից հետո ի՞նչ ա փոխվել։ Ո՞րն էր նպատակը, որ ուզում էիր պարզել։ Արժե՞ր վաբշե պարզել թե չէ։ Ի՞նչ աջակցության կարիք ունես։ Դիմել ե՞ս համալսարանիդ աջակցություն ստանալու համար։ Աուտիզմի պիտակը արդյո՞ք չի ենթադրում, որ պիտի սկսես ամեն ինչն էդ պիտակով արդարացնել։
> 
> Հա ինձ պետք էր՝ ինքս ինձ ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար՝ թե ինչու եմ կոնկրետ բաներ կոնկրետ ձևով անում, կամ կոնկրետ իրավիճակներում կոնկրետ ձևով ինձ պահում։ Երբ դա շարունակվում ա տարիներ՝ վաղ մանկությունից սկսած ու դու քեզ հա սխալ ես զգում, բնականաբար ուզում ես իմանալ, թե ինչ ա կատարվում։ Երբեմն առանց գիտակցելու ինձ նենց էի պահում, որ ոչ ուրիշ մարդիկ էին ինձ հասկանում, ոչ ես իրանց։ Միշտ մտածում էի, որ ուղղակի ահավոր ինտրովերտ եմ, բայց պարզ տեսնում էի, որ էն խնդիրները, որոնք ես ունեի մյուս ինտրովերտների մոտ չկային, դրա համար լիքը հարցեր էին առաջանում։ Կարծում եմ՝ արժեր։ Հիմա շատ ավելի թեթև եմ նայում ինքս ինձ ու իմ կյանքում կատարվող լիքը բաների, էդ ներքուստ եղող ու ինքս ինձ ուտող ճնշումը ու անհանգստությունը ահագին նվազել ա։ Աջակցության կարիք չեմ զգում, ոչ էլ համալսարանիս եմ դիմել աջակցություն ստանալու համար։ Կարծում եմ ինքնուրույն՝ ուրիշներին հետևելով ու ուրիշներից սովորելով, արդեն վաղուց հաղթահարել եմ լիքը խնդիրներ, չնայած դեռ աշխատելու ահագին տեղ կա։
> 
> Չէ, աուտիզմի պիտակը ոչ մի բան չի ենթադրում։ Հակառակը, ավելի շատ ես սկսում էդ պիտակից հեռու փախչելու համար քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կոմֆորտ զոնայիցդ դուրս գալու վախը հաղթահարել։ Ինչ էդ անտեր դիագնոզը ստացել եմ, նենց բաներ եմ փորձել, որ կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ ի վիճակի կլինեմ էդ բաներն անել ու մոտիվացիաս էլ ահագին աճել ա։ Երբ խնդիրը սկսում ես հասկանալ, նույնիսկ եթե կյանքումդ առանձնապես բան չի փոխում, մեկ ա ֆունկցիոնալությունդ ահագին աճում ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց նկատել եմ, որ հիվանդությունների դեպքում էլ ա տենց։ Որ մի տեղդ ցավում ա ու պատճառը չգիտես, էդ անորոշությունը խանգարում ա, որ հանգիստ կյանքով ապրես, բայց հենց գնում ես բժշկի ու պատճառն իմանում ես, ինչքան էլ պատճառն ահավոր լինի, մեկ ա մի քիչ խաղաղվում ես ու սկսում ես լուծումների մասին մտածել։
> 
> Ու էս թեմայով գրելը բարդ ա, որովհետև ստիգմաները էնքան շատ են, որ հենց աուտիզմ բառն արտասանում ես, միանգամից բոլորի վերաբերմունքը փոխվում ա, ոնց որ թե էդ բառը քեզ մեկ էլ միանգամից ուրիշ մարդ ա դարձնում, լրիվ կերպարանափոխվում ես ուրիշների աչքին։ Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա մարդկանց ռեակցիաներին հետևելը։ Մեկի աչքերն են մեծանում, մեկը սկսում ա կմկմալը, մեկը բերանից մի հատ էշություն ա թռցնում՝ խոսքի ես մեկ ա քեզ ընտիր մարդ եմ համարում։ Ու էս մարդիկ էլ պատահական մարդիկ չեն, նենց մարդիկ են, ովքեր համալսարանում աուտիզմի մասին եքա լեկցիաներ են լսում սաղ օրը։ Մտածում ես, լավ, եթե էս մարդկանց ռեակցիաներն են էս կարգի, բա բանից վաբշե անտեղյակ մարդիկ ո՞նց պիտի արձագանքեն։ Լավ, իսկ ի՞նչ ռեակցիա եմ ես սպասում իրանցից։ Ոչ մի, ընդամենը սպասում եմ, որ ուսերը կշարժեն ու անտարբերությամբ կասեն, օկ, բա ուրի՞շ։
> ...


Ճիշտն ասած, ուզում էի քեզ կանչել, որ խոսես էս թեմաներում։  :Jpit:  Ապրես, որ էկար  :Kiss: 

Նայի, «դիագնոզը» քեզ օգնել ա (ինձ էլ ա օգնել քեզ ավելի լավ հասկանալ), ու էդ հրաշալի ա։ Բայց արդյոք պե՞տք ա, որ դա հենց դիագնոզ լինի։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի պետք ա հասարակության մեջ էնպիսի գործիքներ լինեն, որ մարդիկ իրենք իրենց ավելի լավ ճանաչեն, որովհետև աուտիզմը խանգարում չի, այլ հատկանիշների ամբողջություն, մի ամբողջություն, որոնցով դու տարբերվում ես ընդունված ինչ-որ նորմատիվներից, ու ամեն դեպքում ես շարունակում եմ էն համոզմանը մնալ, որ խնդիրը քո մեջ չի (այսինքն, էնքանով, ինչքանով քո մեջ ա, դու դա հաղթահարում ես, բայց դա պիտի երկկողմանի պրոցես լինի), այլ շրջապատի մեջ ա, որը սովոր չի իրա քառակուսուց դուրս մարդու հետ գործ ունենալ։ 

Իսկ ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ համեմատությունս նրա համար էր, որ ինտրովերտներն ընդհանրապես էքստրավերտ հասարակություններում խնդիրներ են ունենում ու չեն հասկանում, թե ինչից ա, մինչև իրանց համար ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ դասակարգման դռները չեն բացվում։ 

Ու հա, դու disability չունես։ Երբեք չհավատաս, եթե որևէ մեկը քեզ տենց բան ասի, որովհետև դու նաև ունես ունակություններ, որոնք այլ մարդիկ չունեն, ու չգիտես ինչու էդ ունակությունները չունեցողներին որևէ մեկը disability ունեցող չի համարում։

Չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում ես համոզված եմ, որ աուտիզմն ընդամենը մարդ լինելու մի այլ ձև ա, ուղեղի մի այլ նորմալ աշխատանք, ու պետք ա հասարակությանը սովորացնել գործ ունենալ նաև այլ ձևերի հետ, ոչ թե աչքեր կլորացնել, զարմանալ, վախենալ, սըփորթ առաջարկել էս բառերը լսելուց։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (09.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), Աթեիստ (11.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2018), Տրիբուն (09.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

@մարդագայլուկ ջան, շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն այս թեմայով ներդրմանդ համար։ Այո, ինձ էլ շատ հետարքիր կլինի քո այս թեմայով բոլոր գրառումները, ինչքան որ ցանկանաս մասնակցել զրույցին։

 @StrangeLittleGirl, ախր աուտիզմը սպեկտր ա, ու բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը դեռ չի նշանակում որ ոչ մի կարգի սըփորթի կարիք չկա։ Մեկը կարող է չունենալ այդ կարիքը, մյուսի կյանքը այդ սըփորթը կարող է հեշտացնել, ու երկուսն էլ լինեն բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկներ։ Ու պետք չի մոռանալ, որ, գոնե դեռ, աշխարհը նեյրոտիպիկների կողմից ու իրենց համար է կառուցված... մանրապատումիս մեջ նկարագրեցի, որ իմ (ոչ-մասնագիտական, սուբյեկտիվ) կարծիքով մոտավորապես ASD level 2 ունեցող «Սեյրանը» մի 25 տարի առաջ Հայաստանում պիտակվում էր «գիժ, խելառ, դեբիլ, դաուն»։ Ճիշտ դիագնոզն ու մարդկանց իմացությունն աուտիզմի մասին ընդհանրապես, ու ընդհանուր հանդուրժողականության բարձրացումը բոլորի կյանքն էլ կլավացնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> @StrangeLittleGirl, ախր աուտիզմը սպեկտր ա, ու բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը դեռ չի նշանակում որ ոչ մի կարգի սըփորթի կարիք չկա։ Մեկը կարող է չունենալ այդ կարիքը, մյուսի կյանքը այդ սըփորթը կարող է հեշտացնել, ու երկուսն էլ լինեն բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկներ։ Ու պետք չի մոռանալ, որ,* գոնե դեռ, աշխարհը նեյրոտիպիկների կողմից ու իրենց համար է կառուցված...* մանրապատումիս մեջ նկարագրեցի, որ իմ (ոչ-մասնագիտական, սուբյեկտիվ) կարծիքով մոտավորապես ASD level 2 ունեցող «Սեյրանը» մի 25 տարի առաջ Հայաստանում պիտակվում էր «գիժ, խելառ, դեբիլ, դաուն»։ Ճիշտ դիագնոզն ու մարդկանց իմացությունն աուտիզմի մասին ընդհանրապես, ու ընդհանուր հանդուրժողականության բարձրացումը բոլորի կյանքն էլ կլավացնի։


Սաղ խնդիրը ստեղ ա։ Ու կարաս էս ցանկը շարունակես․ նեյրոտիպիկ, էքստրավերտ, նարցիստիկ, ոչ ցիկլոթիմիկ, 100 - 130 IQ-ով, 175 - 185 սմ բոյով  սպիտակ տղամարդկանց կողմից ու իրանց համար։ Իսկ մնացած բոլոր-բոլորը պիտի հարմարվեն էդ աշխարհին։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), Ծլնգ (09.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2019)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, Մարդագայլուկ ջան...
> 
> Շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե հնարավոր համարեիր նկարագրել ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք քեզ համար այլ նշանակություն ունեն, քան ուրիշների... Որովհետև ես այն համոզմունքին եմ, որ աուտիստն ունի ոչ թե թերություններ, այլ... եթե կարելի է այսպես ասել, - օժտվածություններ, կամ նվերներ: 
> Որքան որ ես եմ լսել ու հասկանում, աուտիստներից յուրաքանչյուրին առանձնահատուկ է ինչ-որ հատկություն, ինչն ուրիշները չունեն: Ու սովորաբար նրանք ջանում են թաքցնել այդ: Իսկ լինու՞մ է այնպես, որ ցանկանաս այդ ասածս նվերը, ընդհակառակը, զարգացնել...


Սամբիտբաբա ջան, կարծում եմ աուտիկ կամ աուտիզմ ունեցող մարդ, բայց ոչ աուտիստ էլի։ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ մազոխիստ, տեռորիստ, արտիստ շարքից լինի xD Կարող ե՞ս մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետացնել, թե ինչ հատկության մասին է խոսքը։




> Ճիշտն ասած, ուզում էի քեզ կանչել, որ խոսես էս թեմաներում։  Ապրես, որ էկար 
> 
> Նայի, «դիագնոզը» քեզ օգնել ա (ինձ էլ ա օգնել քեզ ավելի լավ հասկանալ), ու էդ հրաշալի ա։ Բայց արդյոք պե՞տք ա, որ դա հենց դիագնոզ լինի։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի պետք ա հասարակության մեջ էնպիսի գործիքներ լինեն, որ մարդիկ իրենք իրենց ավելի լավ ճանաչեն, որովհետև աուտիզմը խանգարում չի, այլ հատկանիշների ամբողջություն, մի ամբողջություն, որոնցով դու տարբերվում ես ընդունված ինչ-որ նորմատիվներից, ու ամեն դեպքում ես շարունակում եմ էն համոզմանը մնալ, որ խնդիրը քո մեջ չի (այսինքն, էնքանով, ինչքանով քո մեջ ա, դու դա հաղթահարում ես, բայց դա պիտի երկկողմանի պրոցես լինի), այլ շրջապատի մեջ ա, որը սովոր չի իրա քառակուսուց դուրս մարդու հետ գործ ունենալ։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ համեմատությունս նրա համար էր, որ ինտրովերտներն ընդհանրապես էքստրավերտ հասարակություններում խնդիրներ են ունենում ու չեն հասկանում, թե ինչից ա, մինչև իրանց համար ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ դասակարգման դռները չեն բացվում։ 
> 
> Ու հա, դու disability չունես։ Երբեք չհավատաս, եթե որևէ մեկը քեզ տենց բան ասի, որովհետև դու նաև ունես ունակություններ, որոնք այլ մարդիկ չունեն, ու չգիտես ինչու էդ ունակությունները չունեցողներին որևէ մեկը disability ունեցող չի համարում։
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում ես համոզված եմ, որ աուտիզմն ընդամենը մարդ լինելու մի այլ ձև ա, ուղեղի մի այլ նորմալ աշխատանք, ու պետք ա հասարակությանը սովորացնել գործ ունենալ նաև այլ ձևերի հետ, ոչ թե աչքեր կլորացնել, զարմանալ, վախենալ, սըփորթ առաջարկել էս բառերը լսելուց։



Ոշեմ էս ասածներիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, երկար-բարակ չգրեմ: :* Ինձ էլ ա էդ դիագնոզ լինելու փաստը մի քիչ ծիծաղելի թվում։ Բայց իմ դառը փորձից հասկացել եմ, որ եթե մարդկանց նկարագրում ես իրերին նայելու քո տեսանկյունը, վրադ թարս են նայում կամ մտածում են, թե քեզ վերին արտի ծաղիկ ես համարում, ու փաստորեն անպայման ինչ-որ դիագնոզ ա պետք, որ «համոզիչ» լինի։




> @մարդագայլուկ ջան, շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն այս թեմայով ներդրմանդ համար։ Այո, ինձ էլ շատ հետարքիր կլինի քո այս թեմայով բոլոր գրառումները, ինչքան որ ցանկանաս մասնակցել զրույցին։


Հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ  :Smile:  Դե բայց քանի որ թեմայի մեջ ենք, եկեք մի հատ շատ աուտիկ բան ասեմ էլի xD Ինձ համար ընդանհրապես շատ դժվար ա քննարկումների մասնակցելը կամ ընդհանուր բաներից խոսելը։ Եթե կոնկրետ թեմաներ, հարցեր կան, սիրով  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (09.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2018), Աթեիստ (11.07.2018), Ծլնգ (09.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ  Դե բայց քանի որ թեմայի մեջ ենք, եկեք մի հատ շատ աուտիկ բան ասեմ էլի xD Ինձ համար ընդանհրապես շատ դժվար ա քննարկումների մասնակցելը կամ ընդհանուր բաներից խոսելը։ Եթե կոնկրետ թեմաներ, հարցեր կան, սիրով


Մի ձև չեմ ուզում հարցաքննություն դառնա: Բայց մի հարց տամ.
Ընդհանուր գծերով կնկարագրե՞ս ծնողներիդ հետ հարաբերությունները, մանանվանդ այն ասպեկտներում, որտեղ աուտիկ լինելդ ըստ քեզ դեր է խաղացել։ Նաև հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ մինչև դիագնոզը և դրանից հետո այդ հարաբերությունների մեջ փոփոխությունները։ Հասկանում եմ, որ բավական անձնական հարց է, բայց թե ընդհանուր գծերով պատասխան տալուն դեմ չես լինի, մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կսպսաեմ պատասխանիդ։

----------

LisBeth (09.07.2018), Աթեիստ (11.07.2018), Ուլուանա (10.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող, իսկ երեխայի ո՞ր տարիքից սկսած են սովորաբար «դիագնոզ» դնում, օրինակ ընկերոջս երեխան համարյա 2 տարեկան է, դեռ չի խոսում, վարքում էմոցիաները քիչ են թվում, նոր-նոր սկսել է պապայի մոտ գնալ ու շարժումներով ձայներով թռցնել խնդրել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, իսկ երեխայի ո՞ր տարիքից սկսած են սովորաբար «դիագնոզ» դնում, օրինակ ընկերոջս երեխան համարյա 2 տարեկան է, դեռ չի խոսում, վարքում էմոցիաները քիչ են թվում, նոր-նոր սկսել է պապայի մոտ գնալ ու շարժումներով ձայներով թռցնել խնդրել…


Մոտեցումները տարբեր են։ Հիմնականում երկու տարեկանից շուտը ոչ ոք դիագնոզի, բայց ես կասեի երեքից ոչ շուտ։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իսկ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ուշ զարգացող երեխաներից ինչքանի մոտ ապագայում խնդիրներ կլինեն, չեն լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ուշ զարգացող երեխաներից ինչքանի մոտ ապագայում խնդիրներ կլինեն, չեն լինի:


Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ խնդիրներ

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մի ձև չեմ ուզում հարցաքննություն դառնա: Բայց մի հարց տամ.
> Ընդհանուր գծերով կնկարագրե՞ս ծնողներիդ հետ հարաբերությունները, մանանվանդ այն ասպեկտներում, որտեղ աուտիկ լինելդ ըստ քեզ դեր է խաղացել։ Նաև հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ մինչև դիագնոզը և դրանից հետո այդ հարաբերությունների մեջ փոփոխությունները։ Հասկանում եմ, որ բավական անձնական հարց է, բայց թե ընդհանուր գծերով պատասխան տալուն դեմ չես լինի, մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կսպսաեմ պատասխանիդ։



Խնդիր չկա։ Ծնողներիս հետ հարաբերություններս ահագին բարդ են եղել։ Նախ ես շատ փոքր տարիքից ահավոր չեմ սիրել իրանց գրկել ու միշտ խուսափել եմ դրանից, ինչը իրանք ահավոր ծանր էին տանում։ Նաև չէի կարողանում իրանց հետ ընդհանուր ջերմ լինել։ Այսինքն ես իրենց կարոտում էի, կամ ինձ լիքը բաներ դուր էին գալիս, որ իրենք ինձ համար անում էին, կամ իրանց հետ լինելուց ինձ լավ էի զգում, բայց որևէ ձև չէի կարողանում արտահայտել կամ ցույց տալ։ Ասենք որ գնայի մամայիս գրկեի, ասեի մամ ջան, ոնց ես, ինչ կա, տենց բան չի եղել (ի դեպ, էս վերջերս եմ սկսել մամայիս հետ մեկ-մեկ ջան-ով խոսել, բայց անկեղծ չի, այսինքն զուտ ասում եմ, որովհետև գիտեմ դրանից իրեն լավ ա զգում)։ Ոչ թե որ մամայիս չէի (չեմ) սիրում, այլ ուղղակի չգիտեմ, չէի (չեմ) կարողանում, ինձ համար շատ արհեստական ու ոչ անկեղծ էր թվում, չնայած կողքից նայելով հասկանում էի, որ պիտի տենց անեմ։ Շատ հաճախ էին ինձ ասում, թե ես ինչքան սառն եմ ու թե ինչքան են իրանք երազում, որ ես ուրիշ երեխեքի նման «ջիգյարով» լինեմ, իրանց սաղ օրը չտեսնելուց հետո վազեմ իրանց գրկեմ, հետները կիսվեմ և այլն։ Մամաս շատ հաճախ էր բողոքում, որ շրջապատին չեմ մերվում, կամ որ հետ եմ մնում մյուս երեխեքից իրանց մեջ ինտեգրվել չփորձելով ու էդ ճնշումը ամենաահավորն էր ինձ համար։ Լիքը ընտանեկան հավաքներից, ծնունդ, կնունք, հարսանիքներից միշտ խուսափել եմ, նախ իմաստը չէի հասկանում դրանց, երկրորդ ֆիզիկապես թուլանում էի, երրորդ էդ սաղ գրկել-պաչել, անկապ խոսել, բարձր երաժշտություն ահագին ճնշող ու վախեցնող էր ընդհանուր, հետո օրերով ֆիզիկապես գերհոգնած էի զգում ու ոչ մի բան անել չէի կարողանում։ Դրա համար ամեն ձև փորձում էի չգնալ, տարբեր պատճառներ էի բերում, երբեմն ահավոր հիստերիաների մեջ էի ընկնում։ Շատ դժվար էր ծնողներիս բացատրելը, թե ինչու չեմ ուզում գնալ, միշտ մտածում էին, որ ուղղակի կապրիզնի երեխա եմ, իրանց չեմ ուզում լսել, ամեն հարցով իրենց փորձում եմ հակառակվել, ոչ մեկին չեմ սիրում և այլն և այլն։ Նաև լիքը repetitive/obsessive պահեր ունեի, ասենք նույն գիրքը հազար անգամ իրար հետևից կարդալ, որն ի դեպ մինչև հիմա էլ անում եմ։ Դրանից էին տանը խնդիրներ ստեղծվում, ծնողներս ահավոր ջղայնանում էին էդ ֆիքսացիաներից, իմաստը չէին հասկանում, մտածում էին ահավոր սահմանափակում եմ ինքս ինձ։ Հասարակ ուտելն էր երբեմն խնդիր։ Ես ահավոր զգայուն եմ համերի նկատմամբ, ու հազար ու մի բան կա, որ չեմ ուտում, ու նույնիսկ եթե էդ բաներից մեկը ուտելիքի մեջ կա, բայց հազար տակ թաքցրած ա, էն աստիճան, որ ձև չի նկատես, ես մեկ ա համը զգում եմ, ու չեմ կարողանում ուտել։ Գիտեմ, որ շատ երեխաների մոտ սա կարա հանդիպի, բայց ինձ մոտ ուղղակի ծայրահեղություն էր երբեմն։ Լիքը ուրիշ մանր մունր բաներ էլ կան, որ կարամ նստեմ հիշեմ։ Բայց ընդհանուր իմ ու ծնողներիս հարաբերությունները կարամ նկարագրել մի բառով՝ լարված, անընդհատ։ Ու էդ լարվածությունը ամենաշատը նրանից էր գալիս, որ իրենց չէի կարողանում բացատրել, թե ինչն ա խնդիրը։ Նույնիսկ եթե փորձում էի բացատրել, բացարձակ չէին հասկանում։ Եթե ծնողներիս մտքի ծայրով մի թեթև անցներ, թե իմ գլխում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում, ես ավելի երջանիկ մանկություն կունենայի՞, իրանք էլ ավելի բավարարված կզգայի՞ն իրանց երեխայի հետ հարաբերություններով։ Համոզված եմ, որ հա։

Դիագնոզի մասին դեռ մենակ պապայիս եմ ասել, շատ նորմալ ընդունեց ու երկար վերլուծեց։ Մամայիս դեռ չեմ ասել, որովհետև ինքը աուտիզմի մասին շատ ստերեոտիպիկ պատկերացնումներ ունի ու չեմ կարծում, որ ասելը որևէ բան կփոխի մեր հարաբերություններում, ինձ թվում ա առանձնապես լուրջ չի էլ ընդունի։ Ինձ թվում ա իրանց հետ հարաբերությունները հիմա ավելի են լավացել, բայց որովհետև ես եմ սկսել փորձել ավելի ակտիվորեն իրանց հետ շփվել։ Վերջին մոտ տասը տարին ընտանիքիս հետ չեմ ապրել գրեթե, դրա համար մեր կապը հիմնականում հեռվից հեռու շփումներով ու փոքր այցերով ա սահմանափակվել։ Էդ շփումները պահելն էլ ա հաճախ շատ բարդ։ Լիքը մարդիկ իրանց ծնողների հետ խոսում են ամեն օր, կամ շաբաթը գոնե մեկ կամ երկու անգամ։ Ես կարող եմ ամիսներ չխոսել ու դրա կարիքը չզգալ, եթե որևէ իրոք կարևոր կամ հետաքրքիր բան չկա, որն ուզում եմ իրենց ասել։ Դա նշանակում է, որ ես իրանց չե՞մ սիրում, կամ չե՞մ կարոտում։ Չէ, ես իրանց ահավոր սիրում ու կարոտում եմ, բայց շփման կարիքը չեմ զգում։ Բայց դե հիմա շատ ավելի հաճախ եմ հետները շփվում, իմ իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ, որովհետև գիտեմ իրանց համար ամենօրյա, կամ գոնե շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամյա շփումը կարևոր ա  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (09.07.2018), ivy (09.07.2018), Life (09.07.2018), LisBeth (09.07.2018), Ruby Rue (09.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2018), Արէա (10.07.2018), Ծլնգ (10.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2018), Ուլուանա (10.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ խնդիրներ


Աուտիստիկ խնդիրներ:

----------


## ivy

Մանու, երբ ու ոնց ես իմացել, որ աուտիզմ ունես։ Ինչ հարցով ես բժշկի դիմել (եթե գաղտնիք չի), որ պարզվել է աուտիզմը։

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մանու, երբ ու ոնց ես իմացել, որ աուտիզմ ունես։ Ինչ հարցով ես բժշկի դիմել (եթե գաղտնիք չի), որ պարզվել է աուտիզմը։


Նու ես ինքս էլ աուտիզմի մասին ահագին ստերեոտիպիկ պատեկրացնումներ եմ ունեցել շատ երկար ժամանակ ու էդ պատկերացումները փոխվել են ոչ վաղ անցյալում։ Անցած տարի, երբ Ֆինլանդիայում էի սովորում, համալսարանում «Աուտիզմը և լեզուն» անունով դաս ունեինք, ընտիր դասախոս էր՝ շատ հետաքրքիր լեկցիաներով։ Հիշում եմ, դասին նստած լսում էի, տարբեր պատմություններ էր պատմում իրենց ռեաբիլիտացիոն կենտրոն հաճախողներից, նկարագրում էր, ոնց ա ինչ ա, ու ես հա մտածում էի, թե ինչքան ծանոթ են էս բոլոր պատմությունները ու ինչքան նմանություններ կան իմ ու էդ մարդկանց միջև։ Դրանից հետո մեծածավալ research արեցի, բայց դե մեկ ա համոզված չէի։ Մենակ էն գիտեի, որ խնդիրներս միանգամից ավելի էին խորացել, տարբեր գործոններով պայմանավոված, ու բացարձակ գաղափար չունեի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում հետս ու էդ խնդիրները որտեղից են գալիս։ Կապվեցի մեր ծրագրի կորդինատորի հետ, ինքն ինձ ուղարկեց մեկ այլ դասախոսի մոտ, ով կլինիկական հոգեբան ա ու Խրոնինգենի համալսարանում հատուկ կենտրոն ա հիմնադրել, որտեղ կամավոր կերպով համալսարանի ուսանողներին օգնում ա դիսլեքսիայի կամ աուտիզմի հետ կապված հարցերով, ներառյալ դիագնոստիկա։ Տենց իրեն դիմեցի, համաձայնեց օգնել ու մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ ռեպորտը ստացա։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (09.07.2018), ivy (09.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2018), Ծլնգ (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Աուտիզմն ինձ էլ ա միշտ հետաքրքրել, ու ահագին ուսումնասիրել եմ ու համոզվել, որ իրականում դրսևորումներըն ահագին բազմազան են լինում: Ի դեպ, էդ առումով quora-ում են շատ հետաքրքիր հարցեր ու պատասխաններ լինում աուտիզմի դրսևորման զանազան դեպքերի, առանձնահատկությունների, կոնկրետ տարիքի մարդկանց հետ կապված և այլն, ու հիմնականում հենց աուտիկներ էլ պատասխանում են հարցերին, բավական մանրամասն ու սպառիչ: Ահագին հետաքրքիր ա ու ինֆորմատիվ:




> Լիքը ընտանեկան հավաքներից, ծնունդ, կնունք, հարսանիքներից միշտ խուսափել եմ, նախ իմաստը չէի հասկանում դրանց, երկրորդ ֆիզիկապես թուլանում էի, երրորդ էդ սաղ գրկել-պաչել, անկապ խոսել, բարձր երաժշտություն ահագին ճնշող ու վախեցնող էր ընդհանուր, հետո օրերով ֆիզիկապես գերհոգնած էի զգում ու ոչ մի բան անել չէի կարողանում։


Բայց էս մասը լրիվ ինտրովերտական վիճակ ա, նույնիսկ եթե աուտիզմ չունենայիր  :Jpit: : Չնայած վախեցնող լինելու պահը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա երևի:

Ես էլ մի հարց ունեմ քեզ, Մանու: Օրինակ, աուտիզմի բնորոշ գծերից մեկն էլ համարվում ա ամեն ինչ ուղիղ հասկանալը, փոխաբերությունը, սարկազմը, իրոնիան կամ չեն ընկալում, կամ դժվարությամբ են ընկալում, այսինքն` էդ դժվարությամբ ընկալելն էլ, իմ պատկերացմամբ պիտի որ վարժանքի շնորհիվ նոր հաջողվի: Բայց ես ինչքան նկատել եմ, դու ոնց որ թե սարկազմի ու իրոնիայի ընկալման խնդիր չունես, չէ՞, նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, որ դրանց նկատմամբ սեր ես արտահայտել  :Jpit: : Թե՞ կա նման խնդիր ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Չէի ասի, որ ինտրովերտական ա։ Էն ծայրահեղ դրսևորումները որ ինձ մոտ լինում էին նույնիսկ ուրիշների համար էին վախենալու երևի։ Շատ հաճախ սրտխառնոց էի ունենում, ֆիզիկապես ինձ անտանելի թույլ զգում, լաց լինում, պանիկայի մեջ ընկնում, երբեմն գոռգոռում (ընդ որում արդեն բավականին հասուն տարիքում էլ ա սենց մի քանի անգամ եղել, ինչքան էլ որ ինքնակառավարումս ահագին զարգացրել էի)։ Մեկը կողքից նայեր, կմտածեր ինձ եսիմ ուր են տանում։ Ընդ որում հենց էդ պահն անցնում ա ու հիշում եմ, միանգամից մտածում եմ՝ խի՞ էլի, ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի ինձ սենց պահեի, կամ ինձ ի՞նչ եղավ։ Մեռնեմ չեմ կարա բացատրել։ Չգիտեմ, ինտրովերտ մարդկանց մոտ սենց ա՞ արտահայտվում, ինձ թվում ա, որ ինտրովերտ մարդիկ պիտի որ ուղղակի նեղվեն/ներվայնանան/գերհոգնեն, բայց ոչ ինքնակառավարումները լրիվ կորցնեն։

Ինձ համար գոնե վախեցնող էր, ու մինչև հիմա էլ ի դեպ երբեմն ահագին վախեցնող ա, էն գիտակցումը, որ ես հեսա պիտի վեր կենամ ու ինչ-որ տեղ գնամ ու դրա պատճառով շատ հաճախ էի տարբեր բաներ քենսլում (հիմա ուղղակի չեմ մտածում էդ մասին, ուղեղս անջատում անում եմ, եթե մի րոպե ավել մտածեմ, հաստատ քենսլելու եմ), որովհետև զուտ ի վիճակի չէի լինում տեղիցս վեր կենալ գնալ։

Իսկ սարկազմ/իրոնիա և այլն հասկանալը ժամանակի ընթացքում եմ սովորել, ոնց որ լիքը ուրիշ բաներ։ Դե սովորելն էլ հիմնականում ուրիշ մարդկանց իմիտացնելով ա լինում, մինչև սկսում ես հասկանալ որը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Բայց ընդհանուր մոտս տենց վատ չի եղել դրանք հասկանալը։ Հիմա վաաաբշե խնդիր չունեմ էդ հարցում ու հա, սարկազմ ու իրոնիա շատ եմ սիրում ^^ Այ նամյոկներ մինչև հիմա շատ հաճախ չեմ հասկանում ու ոչ էլ դրանց իմաստն եմ հասկանում։ Վերջերս ուղղակի սկսել եմ նախօրոք մարդկանց խնդրել, որ ինչքան հնարավոր ա ուղիղ խոսեն հետս։ Շատ հաճախ եմ տալիս «Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես» հարցը, որովհետև ուզում եմ հազար տակ ստուգել, որ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել։ Ընդանհրապես, խոսելուց լիքը հարցեր եմ տալիս մեկ-մեկ ու նպատակը հիմնականում էն ա, որ ուզում եմ ինչքան հնարավոր ա կոնկրետ իմանալ, թե էդ մարդն ինչ ա ասում։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2018), Cassiopeia (10.07.2018), Mephistopheles (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2019), Ուլուանա (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէի ասի, որ ինտրովերտական ա։ Էն ծայրահեղ դրսևորումները որ ինձ մոտ լինում էին նույնիսկ ուրիշների համար էին վախենալու երևի։ Շատ հաճախ սրտխառնոց էի ունենում, ֆիզիկապես ինձ անտանելի թույլ զգում, լաց լինում, պանիկայի մեջ ընկնում, երբեմն գոռգոռում (ընդ որում արդեն բավականին հասուն տարիքում էլ ա սենց մի քանի անգամ եղել, ինչքան էլ որ ինքնակառավարումս ահագին զարգացրել էի)։ Մեկը կողքից նայեր, կմտածեր ինձ եսիմ ուր են տանում։ Ընդ որում հենց էդ պահն անցնում ա ու հիշում եմ, միանգամից մտածում եմ՝ խի՞ էլի, ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի ինձ սենց պահեի, կամ ինձ ի՞նչ եղավ։ Մեռնեմ չեմ կարա բացատրել։ Չգիտեմ, ինտրովերտ մարդկանց մոտ սենց ա՞ արտահայտվում, ինձ թվում ա, որ ինտրովերտ մարդիկ պիտի որ ուղղակի նեղվեն/ներվայնանան/գերհոգնեն, բայց ոչ ինքնակառավարումները լրիվ կորցնեն։


Հա, ճիշտ ես. ինտրովերտները նման տեղեր գնալիս ուղղակի նեղվում են, դիսկոմֆորտ զգում, ձանձրանում, բայց նկարագրածդ հիվանդագին, անկառավարելի վիճակների չի հասնում սովորաբար:  




> Շատ հաճախ եմ տալիս «Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես» հարցը, որովհետև ուզում եմ հազար տակ ստուգել, որ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել։ Ընդանհրապես, խոսելուց լիքը հարցեր եմ տալիս մեկ-մեկ ու նպատակը հիմնականում էն ա, որ ուզում եմ ինչքան հնարավոր ա կոնկրետ իմանալ, թե էդ մարդն ինչ ա ասում։


Ես էլ եմ զգալի չափով էդպիսին ու երևի դրա համար ոչ միայն նորմալ եմ տանում, երբ նման դեպքերում ինձ լիքը հարցեր են տալիս, այլև գնահատում եմ, որ մարդը հնարավորինս ճշգրտության ա ձգտում  :Jpit: :

Իսկ մարդկանց դեմքի արտահայտությունները, ժեստերը հասկանալու խնդիր կա՞: Դրանց մասին էլ կպատմե՞ս, եթե հարմար ես գտնում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Խնդիր չկա։ Ծնողներիս հետ հարաբերություններս ահագին բարդ են եղել։ Նախ ես շատ փոքր տարիքից ահավոր չեմ սիրել իրանց գրկել ու միշտ խուսափել եմ դրանից, ինչը իրանք ահավոր ծանր էին տանում։ Նաև չէի կարողանում իրանց հետ ընդհանուր ջերմ լինել։ Այսինքն ես իրենց կարոտում էի, կամ ինձ լիքը բաներ դուր էին գալիս, որ իրենք ինձ համար անում էին, կամ իրանց հետ լինելուց ինձ լավ էի զգում, բայց որևէ ձև չէի կարողանում արտահայտել կամ ցույց տալ։ Ասենք որ գնայի մամայիս գրկեի, ասեի մամ ջան, ոնց ես, ինչ կա, տենց բան չի եղել (ի դեպ, էս վերջերս եմ սկսել մամայիս հետ մեկ-մեկ ջան-ով խոսել, բայց անկեղծ չի, այսինքն զուտ ասում եմ, որովհետև գիտեմ դրանից իրեն լավ ա զգում)։ Ոչ թե որ մամայիս չէի (չեմ) սիրում, այլ ուղղակի չգիտեմ, չէի (չեմ) կարողանում, ինձ համար շատ արհեստական ու ոչ անկեղծ էր թվում, չնայած կողքից նայելով հասկանում էի, որ պիտի տենց անեմ։ Շատ հաճախ էին ինձ ասում, թե ես ինչքան սառն եմ ու թե ինչքան են իրանք երազում, որ ես ուրիշ երեխեքի նման «ջիգյարով» լինեմ, իրանց սաղ օրը չտեսնելուց հետո վազեմ իրանց գրկեմ, հետները կիսվեմ և այլն։ Մամաս շատ հաճախ էր բողոքում, որ շրջապատին չեմ մերվում, կամ որ հետ եմ մնում մյուս երեխեքից իրանց մեջ ինտեգրվել չփորձելով ու էդ ճնշումը ամենաահավորն էր ինձ համար։ Լիքը ընտանեկան հավաքներից, ծնունդ, կնունք, հարսանիքներից միշտ խուսափել եմ, նախ իմաստը չէի հասկանում դրանց, երկրորդ ֆիզիկապես թուլանում էի, երրորդ էդ սաղ գրկել-պաչել, անկապ խոսել, բարձր երաժշտություն ահագին ճնշող ու վախեցնող էր ընդհանուր, հետո օրերով ֆիզիկապես գերհոգնած էի զգում ու ոչ մի բան անել չէի կարողանում։ Դրա համար ամեն ձև փորձում էի չգնալ, տարբեր պատճառներ էի բերում, երբեմն ահավոր հիստերիաների մեջ էի ընկնում։ Շատ դժվար էր ծնողներիս բացատրելը, թե ինչու չեմ ուզում գնալ, միշտ մտածում էին, որ ուղղակի կապրիզնի երեխա եմ, իրանց չեմ ուզում լսել, ամեն հարցով իրենց փորձում եմ հակառակվել, ոչ մեկին չեմ սիրում և այլն և այլն։ Նաև լիքը repetitive/obsessive պահեր ունեի, ասենք նույն գիրքը հազար անգամ իրար հետևից կարդալ, որն ի դեպ մինչև հիմա էլ անում եմ։ Դրանից էին տանը խնդիրներ ստեղծվում, ծնողներս ահավոր ջղայնանում էին էդ ֆիքսացիաներից, իմաստը չէին հասկանում, մտածում էին ահավոր սահմանափակում եմ ինքս ինձ։ Հասարակ ուտելն էր երբեմն խնդիր։ Ես ահավոր զգայուն եմ համերի նկատմամբ, ու հազար ու մի բան կա, որ չեմ ուտում, ու նույնիսկ եթե էդ բաներից մեկը ուտելիքի մեջ կա, բայց հազար տակ թաքցրած ա, էն աստիճան, որ ձև չի նկատես, ես մեկ ա համը զգում եմ, ու չեմ կարողանում ուտել։ Գիտեմ, որ շատ երեխաների մոտ սա կարա հանդիպի, բայց ինձ մոտ ուղղակի ծայրահեղություն էր երբեմն։ Լիքը ուրիշ մանր մունր բաներ էլ կան, որ կարամ նստեմ հիշեմ։ Բայց ընդհանուր իմ ու ծնողներիս հարաբերությունները կարամ նկարագրել մի բառով՝ լարված, անընդհատ։ Ու էդ լարվածությունը ամենաշատը նրանից էր գալիս, որ իրենց չէի կարողանում բացատրել, թե ինչն ա խնդիրը։ Նույնիսկ եթե փորձում էի բացատրել, բացարձակ չէին հասկանում։ Եթե ծնողներիս մտքի ծայրով մի թեթև անցներ, թե իմ գլխում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում, ես ավելի երջանիկ մանկություն կունենայի՞, իրանք էլ ավելի բավարարված կզգայի՞ն իրանց երեխայի հետ հարաբերություններով։ Համոզված եմ, որ հա։
> 
> Դիագնոզի մասին դեռ մենակ պապայիս եմ ասել, շատ նորմալ ընդունեց ու երկար վերլուծեց։ Մամայիս դեռ չեմ ասել, որովհետև ինքը աուտիզմի մասին շատ ստերեոտիպիկ պատկերացնումներ ունի ու չեմ կարծում, որ ասելը որևէ բան կփոխի մեր հարաբերություններում, ինձ թվում ա առանձնապես լուրջ չի էլ ընդունի։ Ինձ թվում ա իրանց հետ հարաբերությունները հիմա ավելի են լավացել, բայց որովհետև ես եմ սկսել փորձել ավելի ակտիվորեն իրանց հետ շփվել։ Վերջին մոտ տասը տարին ընտանիքիս հետ չեմ ապրել գրեթե, դրա համար մեր կապը հիմնականում հեռվից հեռու շփումներով ու փոքր այցերով ա սահմանափակվել։ Էդ շփումները պահելն էլ ա հաճախ շատ բարդ։ Լիքը մարդիկ իրանց ծնողների հետ խոսում են ամեն օր, կամ շաբաթը գոնե մեկ կամ երկու անգամ։ Ես կարող եմ ամիսներ չխոսել ու դրա կարիքը չզգալ, եթե որևէ իրոք կարևոր կամ հետաքրքիր բան չկա, որն ուզում եմ իրենց ասել։ Դա նշանակում է, որ ես իրանց չե՞մ սիրում, կամ չե՞մ կարոտում։ Չէ, ես իրանց ահավոր սիրում ու կարոտում եմ, բայց շփման կարիքը չեմ զգում։ Բայց դե հիմա շատ ավելի հաճախ եմ հետները շփվում, իմ իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ, որովհետև գիտեմ իրանց համար ամենօրյա, կամ գոնե շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամյա շփումը կարևոր ա


Մարդագայլուկ ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ էս *ամբողջ* նկարագրությունդ բառ առ բառ իմ մասին էր, ավելի լավ ես չէի կարող բացատրել։ Թույլ տուր նկատել, որ նշածդ հատկանիշները նույնքան սովորական մարդկային են, որքան դրանց հակառակը, ու եթե սրանց հիմա վրա պետք է բնորոշել մարդուն՝ ախտանիշավորելու տեսանկյունից, ուրեմն առանց բացառության բոլոր մարդիկ ինչ-որ դիագնոզի տակ են ընկնում։
Ես սրանով, իհարկե, չեմ ուզում միանշանակ կասկածի տակ դնել քեզ արված ախտորոշումը, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մարդու՝ նկարագրածդ տեսակն ու հակումներն ու նախասիրությունները պարտադիր չեն որակում աուտիզմ (թեև աուտիկները, այլ մարդկանց նման, կարող են նաև նման դրսևորումներ ունենալ)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիտբաբա ջան, կարծում եմ աուտիկ կամ աուտիզմ ունեցող մարդ, բայց ոչ աուտիստ էլի։ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ մազոխիստ, տեռորիստ, արտիստ շարքից լինի xD Կարող ե՞ս մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետացնել, թե ինչ հատկության մասին է խոսքը։


Ներիր տգիտությունս, սիրելիս... Ուղղակի երբեք մտքովս չի անցել, որ այդպես կարելի է մոտենալ հարցին: Հուսով եմ, գիտես, որ մտքովս չէր անցնի քեզ վիրավորել...

Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ... Ախր այնքան շատ են աուտիկ մարդկանց առանձնահատկությունները... Լավ, կմտածեմ այդ առումով...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդագայլուկ ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ էս *ամբողջ* նկարագրությունդ բառ առ բառ իմ մասին էր, ավելի լավ ես չէի կարող բացատրել։ Թույլ տուր նկատել, որ նշածդ հատկանիշները նույնքան սովորական մարդկային են, որքան դրանց հակառակը, ու եթե սրանց հիմա վրա պետք է բնորոշել մարդուն՝ ախտանիշավորելու տեսանկյունից, ուրեմն առանց բացառության բոլոր մարդիկ ինչ-որ դիագնոզի տակ են ընկնում։
> Ես սրանով, իհարկե, չեմ ուզում միանշանակ կասկածի տակ դնել քեզ արված ախտորոշումը, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մարդու՝ նկարագրածդ տեսակն ու հակումներն ու նախասիրությունները պարտադիր չեն որակում աուտիզմ (թեև աուտիկները, այլ մարդկանց նման, կարող են նաև նման դրսևորումներ ունենալ)


Շատ ճիշտ ես, որ էդ բոլոր հատկանիշները սովորական մարդկային են, ու դրանցից պետք չի խրտնել, բայց հավատա, էդ ամբողջությունն էսօր ընկնում ա էդ անվան տակ, որը կոչվում ա աուտիզմ։ Աուտիզմն ինչ-որ երկնքից իջած խորհրդավոր եսիմինչ չի։ Ոնց որ արդեն նշել եմ, մեր շրջապատում լիքն են աուտիզմ ունեցողները։ Ու Մանուն էլ հենց իմ ամենամտերիմ մարդկանցից ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներիր տգիտությունս, սիրելիս... Ուղղակի երբեք մտքովս չի անցել, որ այդպես կարելի է մոտենալ հարցին: Հուսով եմ, գիտես, որ մտքովս չէր անցնի քեզ վիրավորել...
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ... Ախր այնքան շատ են աուտիկ մարդկանց առանձնահատկությունները... Լավ, կմտածեմ այդ առումով...


Մանուից թույլտվություն վերցրեցի, որ էս հարցին պատասխանեմ (ինքը թող ուղղի ինձ, եթե մի բան սխալ ասեմ)։
Մանուն (ինչպես և իմ բոլոր ուսանողները) ունի յուրահատուկ ընդունակություններ՝ աուտիզմով պայմանավորված, թե ոչ։ Մեկն էն ա, որ ինքն ահագին լավ ա տեխնոլոգիաներից գլուխ հանում (ինչը բացառիկ մի բան ա Հայաստանում հումանիտար կրթություն ստացածների համար)։ Կարծում եմ՝ պատճառն էն ա, որ ինքը կարա ահագին երկար ժամանակ նստի որևէ ծրագրի վրա ու էնքան բզբզա, մինչև իրա ուզած արդյունքին հասնի։ Հետո քննությունների ժամանակ առանձնահատուկ տաղանդ ուներ հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխան տալու՝ առանց ավելորդ մանրամասների։ Սա էլ կարա պայմանավորված լինի նրանով, որ հարցին ուղիղ պատասխան էր տալիս ու չէր մտածում լրացուցիչ ծիլ ու ծաղկի մասին, բայց, գրողը տանի, ես որպես դասախոս հենց ուղիղ պատասխան էլ ակնկալում էի։ Դա թե՛ իմ գործն էր հեշտացնում գրավորները ստուգելիս, թե՛ շատ ուղիղ ցույց էր տալիս, որ ինքը առարկայի թացը չորից տարբերում ա։ 

Հետո Մանուն ահագին լավ ա տարբեր բաներ ինքնուրույն սովորելուց։ Ինքը կարա դասախոսին ընդհանրապես չանհանգստացնի, դասերին ընդհանրապես չնստի, բայց նույն արդյունքը ցուցաբերի, ինչ դասերից երբեք չբացակայած, մեյլերով ու անձամբ հազար հատ հարց տված ուսանողները։ Իրան ուղղակի ժամանակ ա պետք տալ, որ կենտրոնանա մի առարկայի վրա ու չծանրաբեռնել երեսուն տարբեր առարկաներով։ 

Եթե էլի բաներ հիշեմ, կավելացնեմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), մարդագայլուկ (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, որ էդ բոլոր հատկանիշները սովորական մարդկային են, ու դրանցից պետք չի խրտնել, բայց հավատա, էդ ամբողջությունն էսօր ընկնում ա էդ անվան տակ, որը կոչվում ա աուտիզմ։ Աուտիզմն ինչ-որ երկնքից իջած խորհրդավոր եսիմինչ չի։ Ոնց որ արդեն նշել եմ, մեր շրջապատում լիքն են աուտիզմ ունեցողները։ Ու Մանուն էլ հենց իմ ամենամտերիմ մարդկանցից ա։


Բյուր, բայց ախր մարդագայլուկի դիագնոզը հո մենակ ծնողների հետ հարաբերությունների հիման վրա չեն դրել։ Ասենք իմ իմանալով Բարեկամի մոտ քեֆ-հարսանիք-հավաքույթների նկատմամբ նույն վերաբերմունքը չկա ինչ մարդագայլուկը նկարագրեց։ Այնպես որ ասել, թե մենակ այդ հատկանիշների վրա «պարտադիր պետք չի որակել աուտիզմ» մի քիչ խեղաթյուրում ա նույնիսկ մարդագայլուկի այստեղ նկարագրածը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր, բայց ախր մարդագայլուկի դիագնոզը հո մենակ ծնողների հետ հարաբերությունների հիման վրա չեն դրել։ Ասենք իմ իմանալով Բարեկամի մոտ քեֆ-հարսանիք-հավաքույթների նկատմամբ նույն վերաբերմունքը չկա ինչ մարդագայլուկը նկարագրեց։ Այնպես որ ասել, թե մենակ այդ հատկանիշների վրա «պարտադիր պետք չի որակել աուտիզմ» մի քիչ խեղաթյուրում ա նույնիսկ մարդագայլուկի այստեղ նկարագրածը։


Ես գրել էի իր առաջին նկարագրության մեջբերման տակ, առանց կարդացած լինելու հաջորդը, որտեղ ավելի սուր դրսևորումներ էր նկարագրած կոնկրետ հավաքույթների նկատմամբ, ու նորից՝ ես դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել՝ դրանք պարտադիր աուտիզմի հետևա՞նք են, թե՞ կարող են լինել պարզապես բնավորություն, որն այդպես է արձագանքում կոնկրետ էդ երևույթին։

"Մենակ էդ հատկանիշների հիման վրա պարտադիր աուտիզմ չորակելը" դեռ ուժի մեջ է, որովհետև ես օրինակ, համապատասխանելով էդ մեջբերածս նկարագրությանը, չեմ կարծում, որ աուտիկ եմ, քանի որ աուտիզմի ուրիշ ընդունված չափանիշներին չեմ համապատասխանում։ Ի դեպ, էդ թեսթերը ես էլ արեցի, ինչպես նաև ինտրովերտության թեմայի թեսթերը, և արդյուքններն ահագին հեռու էին թե՛ աուտիզմից, թե՛ ինտրովերտից։ Ասել կուզեմ՝ պետք կլինի նկատի ունենալ հատկանիշների այն ճշգրիտ, լիարժեք փունջը, որ որակում են աուտիկին։ Եվ պետք չէ աուտիկին բնորոշ որոշ հատկանիշների հիման վրա ներշնչվել, թե ես էլ ընկա "կլինիկական" ինչ-որ կատեգորիայի մեջ։ Նմանապես յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ իր ինչ-որ "բզիկներն" ունի, որով շեղվում է խիստ սահմանված տիպիկությունից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ախր մարդագայլուկի դիագնոզը հո մենակ ծնողների հետ հարաբերությունների հիման վրա չեն դրել։ Ասենք իմ իմանալով Բարեկամի մոտ քեֆ-հարսանիք-հավաքույթների նկատմամբ նույն վերաբերմունքը չկա ինչ մարդագայլուկը նկարագրեց։ Այնպես որ ասել, թե մենակ այդ հատկանիշների վրա «պարտադիր պետք չի որակել աուտիզմ» մի քիչ խեղաթյուրում ա նույնիսկ մարդագայլուկի այստեղ նկարագրածը։


Ծլնգ ջան, իհարկե մենակ ծնողների հետ հարաբերությունների հիման վրա չեն դրել։ Ավելին՝ դիագնոզ դնողն ինձ հետ էլ ա խորհրդակցել։ Բնական ա, որ մենակ ծնողների հետ հարաբերությունների հիման վրա չեն դրել դիագնոզը։ Ուղղակի հարցը դրա մասին տրվեց, ինքն էլ դրան անդրադարձավ։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա Բարեկամի ասածներին, ապա հա, խեղաթյուրում ա։

----------

Ծլնգ (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, Մարդագայլուկ ջան...
> 
> Շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե հնարավոր համարեիր նկարագրել ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք քեզ համար այլ նշանակություն ունեն, քան ուրիշների... Որովհետև ես այն համոզմունքին եմ, որ աուտիստն ունի ոչ թե թերություններ, այլ... եթե կարելի է այսպես ասել, - օժտվածություններ, կամ նվերներ: 
> Որքան որ ես եմ լսել ու հասկանում, աուտիստներից յուրաքանչյուրին առանձնահատուկ է ինչ-որ հատկություն, ինչն ուրիշները չունեն: Ու սովորաբար նրանք ջանում են թաքցնել այդ: Իսկ լինու՞մ է այնպես, որ ցանկանաս այդ ասածս նվերը, ընդհակառակը, զարգացնել...


Թե մարդագայլուկն ու Բյուրը դեմ չեն, ես էլ ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ այս հարցին․․․․

Կա մի կարծրատիպ, ըստ որի աուտիկները (ընդ որում որոշ ֆունկցիոնալության խնդիր ունեցողները, ոչ թե շատ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալիությամբ աուտիկները) ունեն նեյրոտիպիկ մարդկանց մոտ գրեթե չհանդիպող օժտվածություններ։ Կարծում եմ հոլիվուդն էլ է իր դերը խաղացել այս կարծրատիպի ձևավորման մեջ («Rain Man»), ու լինում է, որ երբ մարդիկ իմանում են, որ դիմացինն ունի աուտիզմ, սկսում են ասենք եռանիշ թվերի բազմապատկման հարցեր տալ՝ կարծելով թե բոլոր աուտիկները հաշվիչ մեքենայի արագությամբ պիտի կարողանան բարդ թվաբանական հաշվարկներ անել։ Սա այնքան էլ այդպես չի, այսինքն ոչ բոլոր աուտիկներն ունեն այդպիսի գերօժտվածություններ։

Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, սավանտների (Savant syndrome) միջինում կեսը աուտիկներ են, ու երևի դա էլ է նպաստում կարծրատիպի ձևավորմանը։ Բայց աուտիկների 10%-ից պակասն են սավանտ։

Սավանտիզմից դուրս կա նաե 2E (twice exceptional) ուսումնական լայն դասակարգում, որի մեջ ընգրկված են որոշակի նեյրոխանգարումներերով պայմանավորված learning dissability ունեցողները (նորից խոսքը շատ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիկների մասին չի), ովքեր նաև ունեն չափից բարձր ուսումնական ունակություններ որոշ հարցերում։ Ասենք մի ծանոթ ունեմ, ում 10 տարեկան Լեվել 2 աուտիկ երեխան բարձրագույն մաթեմ ա արևածղկի սերմի նման չրթում (սավանտ չի, ուղղակի մաթեմը մոտը արագ ա գնում, երբ համապատասխան մեթոդիակայով է մատուցվում)։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե մարդագայլուկն ու Բյուրը դեմ չեն, ես էլ ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ այս հարցին․․․․
> 
> Կա մի կարծրատիպ, ըստ որի աուտիկները (ընդ որում որոշ ֆունկցիոնալության խնդիր ունեցողները, ոչ թե շատ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալիությամբ աուտիկները) ունեն նեյրոտիպիկ մարդկանց մոտ գրեթե չհանդիպող օժտվածություններ։ Կարծում եմ հոլիվուդն էլ է իր դերը խաղացել այս կարծրատիպի ձևավորման մեջ («Rain Man»), ու լինում է, որ երբ մարդիկ իմանում են, որ դիմացինն ունի աուտիզմ, սկսում են ասենք եռանիշ թվերի բազմապատկման հարցեր տալ՝ կարծելով թե բոլոր աուտիկները հաշվիչ մեքենայի արագությամբ պիտի կարողանան բարդ թվաբանական հաշվարկներ անել։ Սա այնքան էլ այդպես չի, այսինքն ոչ բոլոր աուտիկներն ունեն այդպիսի գերօժտվածություններ։
> 
> Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, սավանտների (Savant syndrome) միջինում կեսը աուտիկներ են, ու երևի դա էլ է նպաստում կարծրատիպի ձևավորմանը։ Բայց աուտիկների 10%-ից պակասն են սավանտ։
> 
> Սավանտիզմից դուրս կա նաե 2E (twice exceptional) ուսումնական լայն դասակարգում, որի մեջ ընգրկված են որոշակի նեյրոխանգարումներերով պայմանավորված learning dissability ունեցողները (նորից խոսքը շատ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աուտիկների մասին չի), ովքեր նաև ունեն չափից բարձր ուսումնական ունակություններ որոշ հարցերում։ Ասենք մի ծանոթ ունեմ, ում 10 տարեկան Լեվել 2 աուտիկ երեխան բարձրագույն մաթեմ ա արևածղկի սերմի նման չրթում (սավանտ չի, ուղղակի մաթեմը մոտը արագ ա գնում, երբ համապատասխան մեթոդիակայով է մատուցվում)։


Հա, բայց սավանտների թեման մի կողմ։ Ընդհանրապես աուտիզմ ունեցողների զանազան հատկանիշներ, որոնք համարվում են «խանգարում», կարելի ա շուռ տալ ու դիտարկել որպես ուժեղ կողմ։ Օրինակ ակադեմիայում ահավոր շատ են բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողները։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև էն ձևը, ոնց որ իրենց ուղեղները աշխատում են, ոնց որ իրենք են մտածում ու գործում, ակադեմիային բավական հարմար ա, գիտությունը խթանում ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, բայց սավանտների թեման մի կողմ։ Ընդհանրապես աուտիզմ ունեցողների զանազան հատկանիշներ, որոնք համարվում են «խանգարում», կարելի ա շուռ տալ ու դիտարկել որպես ուժեղ կողմ։ *Օրինակ ակադեմիայում ահավոր շատ են բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողները։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև էն ձևը, ոնց որ իրենց ուղեղները աշխատում են, ոնց որ իրենք են մտածում ու գործում, ակադեմիային բավական հարմար ա, գիտությունը խթանում ա։*


Պատճառա-հետևանքային կապը չհամոզիր։ Շատ բաներից կարա լինի, սկսած քո ասածից, ու վերջացրած նրանով, որ քանի իրենց դասընկերները սոշիալիզեյշնի վրա էին ժամանակ ծախսում, աուտիկները իրենց հանգրվանը գրքերի մեջ էին գտնում։ Հա, երևի էլի կասես ուժեղ կողմ ա, բայց դե սա նույն ձև ինտրովերտների մոտ է հանդիպում, ինչպես նաև նեյրոտիպիկների, ում համար գրքերը ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան անկապ սոշիալիզեյշնը, չնայած վերջինից էլ չի խուսափում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատճառա-հետևանքային կապը չհամոզիր։ Շատ բաներից կարա լինի, սկսած քո ասածից, ու վերջացրած նրանով, որ քանի իրենց դասընկերները սոշիալիզեյշնի վրա էին ժամանակ ծախսում, աուտիկները իրենց հանգրվանը գրքերի մեջ էին գտնում։ Հա, երևի էլի կասես ուժեղ կողմ ա, բայց դե սա նույն ձև ինտրովերտների մոտ է հանդիպում, ինչպես նաև նեյրոտիպիկների, ում համար գրքերը ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան անկապ սոշիալիզեյշնը, չնայած վերջինից էլ չի խուսափում։


Ես պատճառ-հետևանքային կապի մասին չէի էլ խոսում  :Smile:  
Բա դրա համար եմ ասում՝ էն ձևը, ոնց որ իրանց ուղեղն աշխատում ա․ թեմայի մեջ տեղը տեղին խորանալը, երկար ժամանակ նույն գործով զբաղվել ու չհոգնելը, մանրուքներին խիստ ուշադրություն դարձնելը, կրեատիվ ու ոչ ստանդարտ մտքեր ու լուծումներ առաջ քաշելը, և այլն։ Ակադեմիան շահում ա իրանց էս հատկանիշներից, իրանք էլ շահում են, որովհետև ստիպված չեն ամեն վայրկյան սոցիալիզացվել, ակադեմիան տեղով մեկ ինտրովերտների հավաքատեղի ա, պլյուս զբաղվում են մի գործով, որ իրանց դուր ա գալիս։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես պատճառ-հետևանքային կապի մասին չէի էլ խոսում  
> Բա դրա համար եմ ասում՝ էն ձևը, ոնց որ իրանց ուղեղն աշխատում ա․ թեմայի մեջ տեղը տեղին խորանալը, երկար ժամանակ նույն գործով զբաղվել ու չհոգնելը, մանրուքներին խիստ ուշադրություն դարձնելը, կրեատիվ ու ոչ ստանդարտ մտքեր ու լուծումներ առաջ քաշելը, և այլն։ Ակադեմիան շահում ա իրանց էս հատկանիշներից, իրանք էլ շահում են, որովհետև ստիպված չեն ամեն վայրկյան սոցիալիզացվել, *ակադեմիան տեղով մեկ ինտրովերտների հավաքատեղի ա*, պլյուս զբաղվում են մի գործով, որ իրանց դուր ա գալիս։


Էլի չհամաձայնվեցի․․․ գիտական ճյուղեր կան, որտեղ լայնածավալ սոշիալիզեյշնի պակասը լուրջ խանգարող կարող է լինել։ Դուր գալ-չգալը չգիտեմ։ Կարող է և զբաղվում են մի գործով, որն ավելի հարմար ա քան մյուսները, բայց ասենք շատ կուզենային երգիչ լինել, ուղղակի դրան հասնելու համար էքստրավերտությունը գրեթե անհրաժեշտ ա։ Ասածս է, այնքան միանշանակ չի, ինչ դու ես փորձում նկարագրել։ Հա, իրենց ապրելակերպը կարող է նպաստել այնպիսի հմտությունների զարգացմանը, որոնք կօգնեն ակադեմիայում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե այդ հմտությունների ձևավորումն հենց իրենց տիպիկներից նեյրոտարբերությամբ է  պայմանավորված։ Ու նեյրոտիպիկ բայց նույն հետաքրքրություններ ու ապրելակերպ ունեցողը հանգիստ կարող է նույն հաջողությունների հասնել։

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մարդագայլուկ ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ էս *ամբողջ* նկարագրությունդ բառ առ բառ իմ մասին էր, ավելի լավ ես չէի կարող բացատրել։ Թույլ տուր նկատել, որ նշածդ հատկանիշները նույնքան սովորական մարդկային են, որքան դրանց հակառակը, ու եթե սրանց հիմա վրա պետք է բնորոշել մարդուն՝ ախտանիշավորելու տեսանկյունից, ուրեմն առանց բացառության բոլոր մարդիկ ինչ-որ դիագնոզի տակ են ընկնում։
> Ես սրանով, իհարկե, չեմ ուզում միանշանակ կասկածի տակ դնել քեզ արված ախտորոշումը, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մարդու՝ նկարագրածդ տեսակն ու հակումներն ու նախասիրությունները պարտադիր չեն որակում աուտիզմ (թեև աուտիկները, այլ մարդկանց նման, կարող են նաև նման դրսևորումներ ունենալ)


Ըըը բանը։ Էս գրառման իմաստը էդքան էլ չհասկացա։

Նախ, ո՞վ ասեց, որ աուտիզմի հատկանիշները մարդկային չեն։ Օ․օ Ես համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ էլ ունի էս կամ էն աուտիզմի հատկանիշ, հաճախ նույնիսկ մի քանի հատկանիշներ իրար հետ միասին վերցրած, բայց քանի դեռ էդ հատկանիշները մարդու կյանքի որակի վրա չեն ազդում, իհարկե մեծ հաշվով միևնույնն ա։

Երկրորդ, ինձ բնականաբար չեն դիագնոզել մենակ էս նկարագրածիս հիման վրա։ Հազար ու մի մանր մունր բաներ կան, որոնք իրար հետ միասին քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս կյանքդ լիարժեք ապրել ու անընդհատ վախի/անհանգստության եզրին կանգնած լինելը հեչ հաճելի զգացողություն չի։ Այսինքն էն հասարակ բաները, որոնք անելիս մարդիկ նույնիսկ չեն էլ մտածում, շատ դժվար կարան լինեն աուտիզմ ունեցող մարդու համար։ Ասենք ինձ համար մինչև հիմա տակի խանութ իջնելն ու ծամոն առնելը մի հատ եքա հոգեբանական նախապատրաստություն ա պահանջում ու ինչ-որ անբացատրելի վախերի հաղթահարում։ Էլ չեմ խոսում մարդկանց հետ հարաբերությունները պահելու մասին, որն ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա, բայց հաճախ չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ ոնց անել։ Նաև գոյություն ունի սենսորային զգայունություն կոչվածը, որը էլի կարա ինչ-որ բաներում կամ շատ օգնի, կամ ահագին խանգարի։ Կարող ա մի քիչ կոպիտ ու անկապ համեմատություն ա, բայց ասենք միգրեն ունեցող մարդուն չես ասի՝ ես էլ եմ լիքը գլխացավեր ունենում, հա ինչ անենք, սաղիս հետ էլ լինում ա։

Աուտիզմը դիագնոզելը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չի լինում, հատկապես չափահաս մարդկանց դեպքում։ Ասենք մի օր չես գնում հոգեբանի մոտ ու քեզ մի երկու հարց չի տալիս ու ասում՝ հա, վռոձե աուտիզմ ունես։ Հատկապես Նիդեռլանդներում, ուր կառավարությունը եքա թոշակներ ա հատկացնում աուտիզմ ունեցողներին ու ով ասես չի փորձում աուտիզմ ֆեյքել էդ թոշակը ստանալու համար։ Դրա համար մասնագետները մի այլ կարգի խորանում են ու թեկուզ մի սիմպտոմի բացակայության դեպքում հաստատ էդ դիագնոզը չեն դնի վրադ։ Իմ դիագնոստիկան մի ամսից ավել ա տևել, տարբեր սեսիաներով, ամեն մեկը մի քանի ժամ ու էդքանի արդյունքը մի տասը էջանոց ռեպորտն ա։ 

Ինձ համար, ոնց արդեն ասեցի, շատ խնդալու ա ընդհանուր աուտիզմի ախտորոշումը։ Բայց ներկայիս հասարակության մեջ, եթե աուտիզմի պիտակը ինձ օգնում ա թեկուզ մի թեթև կյանքիս որակը լավացնել ու թեկուզ մի քանի մարդու հետ հարաբերություններս պահպանել, ես հեչ դեմ չեմ որ էդ պիտակը լինի։ Եթե էդ պիտակի շնորհիվ պապաս ինձ ավելի լավ ա հասկանում հիմա, ես հեչ դեմ չեմ, որ ինձ նման հատկանիշներ ունեցող մարդկանց դեռ ինչ-որ անունով տարբերակեն։ Հասարակությունը դեռևս պատրաստ չի ընդունել մտածելու տարբեր տեսանկյուն ունեցող մարդկանց, ու ստեղ խոսքը մենակ մտածելակերպի մասին չի, սաղս էլ իհարկե օրիգինալ ծաղիկներ ենք ու սաղս էլ բախվել ենք չհասկացված լինելու խնդրին։ Բայց ուրիշ բան ա քո ինչ-որ մտքերի համար չհասկացված լինելը, ու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, երբ ուղղակի ուզում ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել ու քո համար ապրել, բայց անընդհատ շրջապատիդ հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ ես ու մեկ-մեկ նենց հարցերում, որ բացարձակ չես ընկալում, թե խի։ Ու սա բնավորության հետ բացարձակ կապ չունի, ես բնավորությամբ շատ հավես, ուրախ մարդ եմ իմ կարծիքով ու շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց ընդանհրապես։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2018), Freeman (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.07.2018), Բարեկամ (10.07.2018), Ծլնգ (10.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2019), Ուլուանա (10.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի չհամաձայնվեցի․․․ գիտական ճյուղեր կան, որտեղ լայնածավալ սոշիալիզեյշնի պակասը լուրջ խանգարող կարող է լինել։ Դուր գալ-չգալը չգիտեմ։ Կարող է և զբաղվում են մի գործով, որն ավելի հարմար ա քան մյուսները, բայց ասենք շատ կուզենային երգիչ լինել, ուղղակի դրան հասնելու համար էքստրավերտությունը գրեթե անհրաժեշտ ա։ Ասածս է, այնքան միանշանակ չի, ինչ դու ես փորձում նկարագրել։ Հա, իրենց ապրելակերպը կարող է նպաստել այնպիսի հմտությունների զարգացմանը, որոնք կօգնեն ակադեմիայում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե այդ հմտությունների ձևավորումն հենց իրենց տիպիկներից նեյրոտարբերությամբ է  պայմանավորված։ Ու նեյրոտիպիկ բայց նույն հետաքրքրություններ ու ապրելակերպ ունեցողը հանգիստ կարող է նույն հաջողությունների հասնել։


Բայց դու ինչքա՞ն ես սիրում հակառակվել։  :Jpit: 
Իսկ դու չգիտե՞ս, որ երգիչների մեջ էլ են աուտիզմ ունեցողներն ահագին շատ (ու ընդհանրապես երգիչներից շատերը հենց ինտրովերտ են), ինչքան էլ որ որպես կողմնակի հմտություն պահանջվում ա պրոդյուսերների, լրագրողների ու ֆանատների հետ գլուխ դնել։
Աուտիզմ ունեցողները ճարահատյալ չեն էլի ակադեմիա ընկնում, իրանց էդ դուր ա գալիս։ Նույնը մեր ոլորտում էլ վռոձի թիմային աշխատանքն ավելի շատ ա, պետք ա որոշակի սոցիալ հմտություններ ունենալ, բայց արի ու տես, որ հենց մեզ մոտ էլ լիքն են աուտիզմ ունեցողները, ու թիմային աշխատանքի հարցն ամեն մեկն իր ձևով շրջանցում ա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ըըը բանը։ Էս գրառման իմաստը էդքան էլ չհասկացա։
> 
> Նախ, ո՞վ ասեց, որ աուտիզմի հատկանիշները մարդկային չեն։ Օ․օ Ես համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ էլ ունի էս կամ էն աուտիզմի հատկանիշ, հաճախ նույնիսկ մի քանի հատկանիշներ իրար հետ միասին վերցրած, բայց քանի դեռ էդ հատկանիշները մարդու կյանքի որակի վրա չեն ազդում, իհարկե մեծ հաշվով միևնույնն ա։
> 
> Երկրորդ, ինձ բնականաբար չեն դիագնոզել մենակ էս նկարագրածիս հիման վրա։ Հազար ու մի մանր մունր բաներ կան, որոնք իրար հետ միասին քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս կյանքդ լիարժեք ապրել ու անընդհատ վախի/անհանգստության եզրին կանգնած լինելը հեչ հաճելի զգացողություն չի։ Այսինքն էն հասարակ բաները, որոնք անելիս մարդիկ նույնիսկ չեն էլ մտածում, շատ դժվար կարան լինեն աուտիզմ ունեցող մարդու համար։ Ասենք ինձ համար մինչև հիմա տակի խանութ իջնելն ու ծամոն առնելը մի հատ եքա հոգեբանական նախապատրաստություն ա պահանջում ու ինչ-որ անբացատրելի վախերի հաղթահարում։ Էլ չեմ խոսում մարդկանց հետ հարաբերությունները պահելու մասին, որն ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա, բայց հաճախ չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ ոնց անել։ Նաև գոյություն ունի սենսորային զգայունություն կոչվածը, որը էլի կարա ինչ-որ բաներում կամ շատ օգնի, կամ ահագին խանգարի։ Կարող ա մի քիչ կոպիտ ու անկապ համեմատություն ա, բայց ասենք միգրեն ունեցող մարդուն չես ասի՝ ես էլ եմ լիքը գլխացավեր ունենում, հա ինչ անենք, սաղիս հետ էլ լինում ա։
> 
> Աուտիզմը դիագնոզելը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չի լինում, հատկապես չափահաս մարդկանց դեպքում։ Ասենք մի օր չես գնում հոգեբանի մոտ ու քեզ մի երկու հարց չի տալիս ու ասում՝ հա, վռոձե աուտիզմ ունես։ Հատկապես Նիդեռլանդներում, ուր կառավարությունը եքա թոշակներ ա հատկացնում աուտիզմ ունեցողներին ու ով ասես չի փորձում աուտիզմ ֆեյքել էդ թոշակը ստանալու համար։ Դրա համար մասնագետները մի այլ կարգի խորանում են ու թեկուզ մի սիմպտոմի բացակայության դեպքում հաստատ էդ դիագնոզը չեն դնի վրադ։ Իմ դիագնոստիկան մի ամսից ավել ա տևել, տարբեր սեսիաներով, ամեն մեկը մի քանի ժամ ու էդքանի արդյունքը մի տասը էջանոց ռեպորտն ա։ 
> 
> Ինձ համար, ոնց արդեն ասեցի, շատ խնդալու ա ընդհանուր աուտիզմի ախտորոշումը։ Բայց ներկայիս հասարակության մեջ, եթե աուտիզմի պիտակը ինձ օգնում ա թեկուզ մի թեթև կյանքիս որակը լավացնել ու թեկուզ մի քանի մարդու հետ հարաբերություններս պահպանել, ես հեչ դեմ չեմ որ էդ պիտակը լինի։ Եթե էդ պիտակի շնորհիվ պապաս ինձ ավելի լավ ա հասկանում հիմա, ես հեչ դեմ չեմ, որ ինձ նման հատկանիշներ ունեցող մարդկանց դեռ ինչ-որ անունով տարբերակեն։ Հասարակությունը դեռևս պատրաստ չի ընդունել մտածելու տարբեր տեսանկյուն ունեցող մարդկանց, ու ստեղ խոսքը մենակ մտածելակերպի մասին չի, սաղս էլ իհարկե օրիգինալ ծաղիկներ ենք ու սաղս էլ բախվել ենք չհասկացված լինելու խնդրին։ Բայց ուրիշ բան ա քո ինչ-որ մտքերի համար չհասկացված լինելը, ու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, երբ ուղղակի ուզում ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել ու քո համար ապրել, բայց անընդհատ շրջապատիդ հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ ես ու մեկ-մեկ նենց հարցերում, որ բացարձակ չես ընկալում, թե խի։ Ու սա բնավորության հետ բացարձակ կապ չունի, ես բնավորությամբ շատ հավես, ուրախ մարդ եմ իմ կարծիքով ու շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց ընդանհրապես։


Մարդագայլուկ ջան, ես չէի ասում՝ մարդկային չեն, գրել էի սովորական մարդկային։ Դե, դրա համար էլ տարբերակվում են, չէ՞։ Ու գրառմանս նպատակը բոլորովին այլ էր, քան կասկածի տակ առնել ախտորոշման իսկությունը քեզ մոտ, դա էլ էի նշել։ Ուղղակի կարծես չհաջողվեց միտքս պարզ արտահայտել։ Փորձեմ այսպես։ Սովորաբար մենք ատիպիկ կամ արտառոց ենք համարում այն, ինչը չենք հասկանում։ Խոսքս մարդու վարքագծի մասին է։ Ինձ մոտ այսպիսի հարց է առաջանումԼ Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ հավաքույթներ սիրելն ու դրանց ձգտելը հասկանալի վարքագիծ է, հետևաբար՝ տիպական, ու դրա հակառակ դրսևրումը՝ ոչ տիպական։ Օրինակ, ինձ համար լրիվ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ հետաքրքիր կամ ցանկալի բան կա մարդաշատ հավաքույթներում, ուր պիտի գինու բաժակը ձեռքիդ սմոլ թոկ վարես մարդկանց հետ որոնց չես ճանաչում և երևի էլ երբեք էլ չտեսնես, ուր աղմուկ-աղաղակ է ու մեծ հաշվով ոչինչ չի կատարվում։ Նմանապես ես, օրինակ, չեմ հասկանում շոփինգամոլությունը, ու էլի լիքը բաներ, այսինքն՝ դրանց հավեսները։ Բայց ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ պարզապես ես չեմ հասկանում, բայց լիքը մարդիկ հասկանում են դրանց հավեսները, քանի որ դրանք տեղավորվում են հավեսի իրենց ընկալման ֆորմատի մեջ, մինչդեռ էն բաները, որոնք ինձ համար են հավես, իրենց ընկալման ֆորմատի մեջ կարող են չտեղավորվել, ու լավ-վատի, ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չէ սա, այլ ընդամենը տեսակի։ Հիմա, մեզնից ո՞ր մեկս ենք ատիպիկ։ Տրամաբանորեն՝ ոչ մեկս։ Յուրաքանչյուրս տիպական ենք մեր տեսակի մեջ։ Ընդունելով դա, ուզում էի ընդամենն ասել, որ մի քանի հատկանիշների հիման վրա չարժե, որ մարդ իրեն սպիտակ ագռավ զգա։ Խոսքս նորից քո մասին չէր, պարզապես կոնկրետ քո նկարագրած էդ մի քանի հատկանիշներն օգտագործեցի՝ միտքս բացատրելու համար, որոնցից բոլորն առանց բացառության հատուկ են ինձ, ու բնականաբար հասկանալի էր, որ դրանք բոլորը չէին։ 

Ես իհարկե կասկած չունեմ, որ քո դեպքում թեսթերն ու հետազոտություններն արվել են մասնագետների կողմից ու հնարավորինս համապարփակ, ու չէի էլ ենթադրում, որ միայն էդ գրածս նկարագրությունն է հանդիսացել հիմք։ Ուղղակի ուզում էի մատնանշել նաև, որ հավանաբար քիչ չեն լինի այն դեպքերը, որ մարդն ինչ-որ ստերեոտիպային նորմերից ելնելով /օրինակ, որ մեծ հավաքույթներ կամ շոփինգ սիրելը տիպային է/ իրեն օտարված զգա, ինչը գուցեև ինչ-որ պահերի հարմարավետության զգացողություն է առաջացնում, քանի որ հանդես է գալիս որպես հարցերի պատասխաններ ու տեղավորում մարդուն ինչ-որ փակ, ապահով զոնայի մեջ։

Ի դեպ, դու մտքերդ բացառիկ հստակ, առարկայական ու դիպուկ ես արտահայտում։ Եթե դա էլ է ինչ-որ չափով կապված աուտիզմի հետ, ապա կարծես հեչ վատ բան չի էդ աուտիզմը (կիսակատակ էր  :Smile:  )

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մարդագայլուկ ջան, ես չէի ասում՝ մարդկային չեն, գրել էի սովորական մարդկային։ Դե, դրա համար էլ տարբերակվում են, չէ՞։ Ու գրառմանս նպատակը բոլորովին այլ էր, քան կասկածի տակ առնել ախտորոշման իսկությունը քեզ մոտ, դա էլ էի նշել։ Ուղղակի կարծես չհաջողվեց միտքս պարզ արտահայտել։ Փորձեմ այսպես։ Սովորաբար մենք ատիպիկ կամ արտառոց ենք համարում այն, ինչը չենք հասկանում։ Խոսքս մարդու վարքագծի մասին է։ Ինձ մոտ այսպիսի հարց է առաջանումԼ Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ հավաքույթներ սիրելն ու դրանց ձգտելը հասկանալի վարքագիծ է, հետևաբար՝ տիպական, ու դրա հակառակ դրսևրումը՝ ոչ տիպական։ Օրինակ, ինձ համար լրիվ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ հետաքրքիր կամ ցանկալի բան կա մարդաշատ հավաքույթներում, ուր պիտի գինու բաժակը ձեռքիդ սմոլ թոկ վարես մարդկանց հետ որոնց չես ճանաչում և երևի էլ երբեք էլ չտեսնես, ուր աղմուկ-աղաղակ է ու մեծ հաշվով ոչինչ չի կատարվում։ Նմանապես ես, օրինակ, չեմ հասկանում շոփինգամոլությունը, ու էլի լիքը բաներ, այսինքն՝ դրանց հավեսները։ Բայց ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ պարզապես ես չեմ հասկանում, բայց լիքը մարդիկ հասկանում են դրանց հավեսները, քանի որ դրանք տեղավորվում են հավեսի իրենց ընկալման ֆորմատի մեջ, մինչդեռ էն բաները, որոնք ինձ համար են հավես, իրենց ընկալման ֆորմատի մեջ կարող են չտեղավորվել, ու լավ-վատի, ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չէ սա, այլ ընդամենը տեսակի։ Հիմա, մեզնից ո՞ր մեկս ենք ատիպիկ։ Տրամաբանորեն՝ ոչ մեկս։ Յուրաքանչյուրս տիպական ենք մեր տեսակի մեջ։ Ընդունելով դա, ուզում էի ընդամենն ասել, որ մի քանի հատկանիշների հիման վրա չարժե, որ մարդ իրեն սպիտակ ագռավ զգա։ Խոսքս նորից քո մասին չէր, պարզապես կոնկրետ քո նկարագրած էդ մի քանի հատկանիշներն օգտագործեցի՝ միտքս բացատրելու համար, որոնցից բոլորն առանց բացառության հատուկ են ինձ, ու բնականաբար հասկանալի էր, որ դրանք բոլորը չէին։ 
> 
> Ես իհարկե կասկած չունեմ, որ քո դեպքում թեսթերն ու հետազոտություններն արվել են մասնագետների կողմից ու հնարավորինս համապարփակ, ու չէի էլ ենթադրում, որ միայն էդ գրածս նկարագրությունն է հանդիսացել հիմք։ Ուղղակի ուզում էի մատնանշել նաև, որ հավանաբար քիչ չեն լինի այն դեպքերը, որ մարդն ինչ-որ ստերեոտիպային նորմերից ելնելով /օրինակ, որ մեծ հավաքույթներ կամ շոփինգ սիրելը տիպային է/ իրեն օտարված զգա, ինչը գուցեև ինչ-որ պահերի հարմարավետության զգացողություն է առաջացնում, քանի որ հանդես է գալիս որպես հարցերի պատասխաններ ու տեղավորում մարդուն ինչ-որ փակ, ապահով զոնայի մեջ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, դու մտքերդ բացառիկ հստակ, առարկայական ու դիպուկ ես արտահայտում։ Եթե դա էլ է ինչ-որ չափով կապված աուտիզմի հետ, ապա կարծես հեչ վատ բան չի էդ աուտիզմը (կիսակատակ էր  )


Բարեկամ ջան, ստեղ մի հատ նրբություն էլ կա։ Էդ հավաքներից բաներից խուսափելը պարտադիր չի չսիրես, դրա համար խուսափես։ Ես շատ սոցիալական նորմերի իմաստը բացարձակ չեմ ընկալում, բայց ասենք ինձ թվում ա, որ օրինակ թեթև ընկերական հավաքները կոմունիկացիայի, շփման հավես ձևեր են։ Եղել են դեպքեր, որ իրոք ուզել եմ գնալ, նույնիսկ պլանավորել եմ ոնց ինչ, ու մեկ էլ վերջին պահին ինչ-որ անհասկանալի նոպայի մեջ ես ըկնում ու չես ջոկում հետդ ինչ կատարվեց ու ինչի չես կարողանում տեղիցդ ուղղակի վեր կենալ ու գնալ։ Ստեղ նախասիրության հարց չի բացարձակ, այլ ոնց որ օրգանիզմդ ամբողջ ուժով դեմ գնա ցանկացած փոփոխության։

Մի հատ էլ հասարակ ու շատ թարմ օրինակ, ընդամենը մի կես ժամ առաջվա։ Վաղը մի հատ անկապ պրեզենտացիա ունենք մի դասի համար։ Հինգ հոգով ենք ներկայացնելու ու արդեն որոշել էինք, թե որ մասը ով պիտի ներկայացնի։ Մի կես ժամ առաջ, մեկ էլ խումբս պատահաբար որոշեց, որ իմ մասը փոխում ենք, ու ես լրիվ ուրիշ մաս պիտի ներկայացնեմ, ընդ որում շատ ավելի հեշտ մի բան։ Ըստ իս, ո՞նց պիտի լիներ իմ նորմալ ռեակցիան։ Պիտի ասեի՝ օքեյ, խնդիր չկա, ես էդ մասը կներկայացնեմ։ Բայց ո՞նց էր իմ իրական ռեակցիան․ ես խոսելուս ընդունակությունը լրիվ կորցրեցի, ֆիզիկապես լրիվ թուլացա, գնացի զուգարան, լաց եղա, եկա։ Կարա՞մ բացատրել, թե ինչի։ Չէ։

Ու մերսի  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2018), Freeman (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.07.2018), Բարեկամ (10.07.2018), Տրիբուն (10.07.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, ստեղ մի հատ նրբություն էլ կա։ Էդ հավաքներից բաներից խուսափելը պարտադիր չի չսիրես, դրա համար խուսափես։ Ես շատ սոցիալական նորմերի իմաստը բացարձակ չեմ ընկալում, բայց ասենք ինձ թվում ա, որ օրինակ թեթև ընկերական հավաքները կոմունիկացիայի, շփման հավես ձևեր են։ Եղել են դեպքեր, որ իրոք ուզել եմ գնալ, նույնիսկ պլանավորել եմ ոնց ինչ, ու մեկ էլ վերջին պահին ինչ-որ անհասկանալի նոպայի մեջ ես ըկնում ու չես ջոկում հետդ ինչ կատարվեց ու ինչի չես կարողանում տեղիցդ ուղղակի վեր կենալ ու գնալ։ Ստեղ նախասիրության հարց չի բացարձակ, այլ ոնց որ օրգանիզմդ ամբողջ ուժով դեմ գնա ցանկացած փոփոխության։
> 
> Մի հատ էլ հասարակ ու շատ թարմ օրինակ, ընդամենը մի կես ժամ առաջվա։ Վաղը մի հատ անկապ պրեզենտացիա ունենք մի դասի համար։ Հինգ հոգով ենք ներկայացնելու ու արդեն որոշել էինք, թե որ մասը ով պիտի ներկայացնի։ Մի կես ժամ առաջ, մեկ էլ խումբս պատահաբար որոշեց, որ իմ մասը փոխում ենք, ու ես լրիվ ուրիշ մաս պիտի ներկայացնեմ, ընդ որում շատ ավելի հեշտ մի բան։ Ըստ իս, ո՞նց պիտի լիներ իմ նորմալ ռեակցիան։ Պիտի ասեի՝ օքեյ, խնդիր չկա, ես էդ մասը կներկայացնեմ։ Բայց ո՞նց էր իմ իրական ռեակցիան․ ես խոսելուս ընդունակությունը լրիվ կորցրեցի, ֆիզիկապես լրիվ թուլացա, գնացի զուգարան, լաց եղա, եկա։ Կարա՞մ բացատրել, թե ինչի։ Չէ։
> 
> Ու մերսի


Չէ, ես փոքր հավաքույթներ սիրում եմ, նույնիսկ շատ, ու գիտեմ ինչու, ինչպես և գիտեմ, թե ինչու չեմ սիրում մեծերն ու արդեն գրել եմ էդ մասին։  
Լսի, բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր ա նկարագրածդ․ այսինքն՝ տվյալ պահի քո ընթացիկ ստատուսից այլ ստատուսին անցնելու փոփոխությու՞նն ա ստրեսային։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց դու ինչքա՞ն ես սիրում հակառակվել։ 
> Իսկ դու չգիտե՞ս, որ երգիչների մեջ էլ են աուտիզմ ունեցողներն ահագին շատ (ու ընդհանրապես երգիչներից շատերը հենց ինտրովերտ են), ինչքան էլ որ որպես կողմնակի հմտություն պահանջվում ա պրոդյուսերների, լրագրողների ու ֆանատների հետ գլուխ դնել։
> Աուտիզմ ունեցողները ճարահատյալ չեն էլի ակադեմիա ընկնում, իրանց էդ դուր ա գալիս։ Նույնը մեր ոլորտում էլ վռոձի թիմային աշխատանքն ավելի շատ ա, պետք ա որոշակի սոցիալ հմտություններ ունենալ, բայց արի ու տես, որ հենց մեզ մոտ էլ լիքն են աուտիզմ ունեցողները, ու թիմային աշխատանքի հարցն ամեն մեկն իր ձևով շրջանցում ա։


Չեմ հակառակվում, քո ընդհանուր սանրով սանրելն եմ թերի համարում։ Գիտես, լիքը սննդային խանգարումներ ունեցողներ ուզում են դիետոլոգ դառնալ, լիքը learning disability ունեցողներ ուզում են special ed ուսուցիչ դառնալ, լիքը նեյրոտարբերություններ ունեցողներ էլ, կարծում եմ, կուզենան հոգեբան/հոգեբուժ դառնալ, կամ դրան առընթեր ոլորտներ գնալ։ Այնպես որ տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսնում ձեր խմբի հետ կապված։

Երգիչների մոմենտով, հա, կան, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե իրենց դա հեշտ ա։ Կին ղեկավարական պաշտոնների հասածներ էլ կան, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե այդ ուղին հեշտ է եղել։ Շատ-շատ կանայք ասում են՝ բա ի՞նձ պետք ա, ու ոչ էլ ձգտում են դրան։ Ու հավանաբար, շատ-շատ ինտրովերնտեր էլ ասում են՝ բա ինձ պետք ա սաղ օրը մարդամեջ ու լույսերի տակ լինել, թքած էլ թե երգել չեմ սիրում, ավելի լավ ա գնամ մալյառությամբ գիտությամբ զբաղվեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ հակառակվում, քո ընդհանուր սանրով սանրելն եմ թերի համարում։ Գիտես, լիքը սննդային խանգարումներ ունեցողներ ուզում են դիետոլոգ դառնալ, լիքը learning disability ունեցողներ ուզում են special ed ուսուցիչ դառնալ, լիքը նեյրոտարբերություններ ունեցողներ էլ, կարծում եմ, կուզենան հոգեբան/հոգեբուժ դառնալ, կամ դրան առընթեր ոլորտներ գնալ։ Այնպես որ տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսնում ձեր խմբի հետ կապված։
> 
> Երգիչների մոմենտով, հա, կան, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե իրենց դա հեշտ ա։ Կին ղեկավարական պաշտոնների հասածներ էլ կան, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե այդ ուղին հեշտ է եղել։ Շատ-շատ կանայք ասում են՝ բա ի՞նձ պետք ա, ու ոչ էլ ձգտում են դրան։ Ու հավանաբար, շատ-շատ ինտրովերնտեր էլ ասում են՝ բա ինձ պետք ա սաղ օրը մարդամեջ ու լույսերի տակ լինել, թքած էլ թե երգել չեմ սիրում, ավելի լավ ա գնամ մալյառությամբ գիտությամբ զբաղվեմ։


Այ Ծլնգ, ես ընդհանուր սանրով չեմ սանրում, դու ես ընդհանրացնում ասածներս։ Փաստն էն ա, որ ակադեմիայում բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողներն ավելի շատ են, քան այլ ոլորտներում։ Տո իմ աուտիզմի դասախոսն էլ իրա առաջին լեկցիան հենց էս նախադասությամբ սկսեց․ «Ձեր պրոֆեսորներից շատերը աուտիզմ ունեն»։ Ու ես էլ փորձում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչու։ Աուտիզմ ունեցողի ու ակադեմիայի համար փոխշահավետ ա իրանց՝ էնտեղ գտնվելը, որովհետև աուտիզմ ունեցողի աշխատաոճը բավական համապատասխան ա ակադեմիային, իսկ ակադեմիան շահում ա իրանց աշխատաոճից։ Ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլոր աուտիզմ ունեցողները պարտադիր ակադեմիայում են հայտնվում կամ ակադեմիայում հաջողության հասած բոլոր մարդիկ պարտադիր աուտիզմ ունեն։ Այլ ասում եմ, որ ակադեմիայում համեմատաբար շատ են աուտիզմ ունեցողները, ընդ որում՝ ոլորտից անկախ (կամ որ գնաս ֆիզիկա, էնտեղ ասենք ավելի շատ են, քան նեյրոսայընսում կամ լեզվաբանությունում)։ Հիմա եթե դու սրա դեմ բան ունես, ասա։ Թե չէ, անկապ մի հակառակվի։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այ Ծլնգ, ես ընդհանուր սանրով չեմ սանրում, դու ես ընդհանրացնում ասածներս։ Փաստն էն ա, որ ակադեմիայում բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողներն ավելի շատ են, քան այլ ոլորտներում։ Տո իմ աուտիզմի դասախոսն էլ իրա առաջին լեկցիան հենց էս նախադասությամբ սկսեց․ «Ձեր պրոֆեսորներից շատերը աուտիզմ ունեն»։ Ու ես էլ փորձում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչու։ Աուտիզմ ունեցողի ու ակադեմիայի համար փոխշահավետ ա իրանց՝ էնտեղ գտնվելը, որովհետև աուտիզմ ունեցողի աշխատաոճը բավական համապատասխան ա ակադեմիային, իսկ ակադեմիան շահում ա իրանց աշխատաոճից։ Ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլոր աուտիզմ ունեցողները պարտադիր ակադեմիայում են հայտնվում կամ ակադեմիայում հաջողության հասած բոլոր մարդիկ պարտադիր աուտիզմ ունեն։ Այլ ասում եմ, որ ակադեմիայում համեմատաբար շատ են աուտիզմ ունեցողները, ընդ որում՝ ոլորտից անկախ (կամ որ գնաս ֆիզիկա, էնտեղ ասենք ավելի շատ են, քան նեյրոսայընսում կամ լեզվաբանությունում)։ Հիմա եթե դու սրա դեմ բան ունես, ասա։ *Թե չէ, անկապ մի հակառակվի*։


Բյուր, զուտ հետաքրքրասիրությունս բավարարելու համար, գտնում ես նպաստավո՞ր ա զրույցում դիմացինի խոսքերը անվանել «անկապ հակառակվել», քո փորձից, էլի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, զուտ հետաքրքրասիրությունս բավարարելու համար, գտնում ես նպաստավո՞ր ա զրույցում դիմացինի խոսքերը անվանել «անկապ հակառակվել», քո փորձից, էլի։


Ընդհնարապես նպաստավոր չի, բայց կոնկրետ էս կոնտեքստում անկապ հակառակվում ես, ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ասածդ ու ուզածդ ինչ ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընդհնարապես նպաստավոր չի, բայց կոնկրետ էս կոնտեքստում անկապ հակառակվում ես, ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ասածդ ու ուզածդ ինչ ա։


Չես հասկանում, բայց իրավունք ես քեզ վերապահում պնդել, որ անկապ հակառակվում եմ․․․ ցենտր ա!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես հասկանում, բայց իրավունք ես քեզ վերապահում պնդել, որ անկապ հակառակվում եմ․․․ ցենտր ա!


Բազարի հավես չունեմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բազարի հավես չունեմ։


Տարօրինակ ա․ ես «անկապ հակառակվում ես»-ը ոչ այլ ինչ, քան բազար սկսելու փորձ չէի անվանի, բայց որ ասում ես հավես չունես՝ օքեյ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պատճառա-հետևանքային կապը չհամոզիր։ Շատ բաներից կարա լինի, սկսած քո ասածից, ու վերջացրած նրանով, որ քանի իրենց դասընկերները սոշիալիզեյշնի վրա էին ժամանակ ծախսում, աուտիկները իրենց հանգրվանը գրքերի մեջ էին գտնում։ Հա, երևի էլի կասես ուժեղ կողմ ա, բայց դե սա նույն ձև ինտրովերտների մոտ է հանդիպում, ինչպես նաև նեյրոտիպիկների, ում համար գրքերը ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան անկապ սոշիալիզեյշնը, չնայած վերջինից էլ չի խուսափում։


Մի քիչ ավելի հակված եմ դրա պատճառը համարել Բյուրի ասած՝ յուրաքանչյուր թեմայի մեջ հարցի կորիզը գտնելու և այն զարգացնելու հատկությունը: Այն, որ ավելորդ բաները համ ընդունակ են անտեսել, համ էլ հասկանալի լինելու համար սար ու ձոր չեն ընկնում ու պարզ ու կոնկրետ ցույց են տալիս հարցի բուն էությունը:
Օրինակ ես ու դու, Ծլնգ ջան, նույնիսկ մեր ամբողջ ցանկության դեպքում չէինք կարող աուտիկ լինել, որովհետև եթե մի բանի մասին ուզում ենք պատմել, սկսում ենք 1917 թվականից... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քիչ ավելի հակված եմ դրա պատճառը համարել Բյուրի ասած՝ յուրաքանչյուր թեմայի մեջ հարցի կորիզը գտնելու և այն զարգացնելու հատկությունը: Այն, որ ավելորդ բաները համ ընդունակ են անտեսել, համ էլ հասկանալի լինելու համար սար ու ձոր չեն ընկնում ու պարզ ու կոնկրետ ցույց են տալիս հարցի բուն էությունը:
> Օրինակ ես ու դու, Ծլնգ ջան, նույնիսկ մեր ամբողջ ցանկության դեպքում չէինք կարող աուտիկ լինել, որովհետև եթե մի բանի մասին ուզում ենք պատմել, սկսում ենք 1917 թվականից...


Մ.Թ.Ա. 1917-ից

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի քիչ ավելի հակված եմ դրա պատճառը համարել Բյուրի ասած՝ յուրաքանչյուր թեմայի մեջ հարցի կորիզը գտնելու և այն զարգացնելու հատկությունը: Այն, որ ավելորդ բաները համ ընդունակ են անտեսել, համ էլ հասկանալի լինելու համար սար ու ձոր չեն ընկնում ու պարզ ու կոնկրետ ցույց են տալիս հարցի բուն էությունը:
> Օրինակ ես ու դու, Ծլնգ ջան, նույնիսկ մեր ամբողջ ցանկության դեպքում չէինք կարող աուտիկ լինել, որովհետև *եթե մի բանի մասին ուզում ենք պատմել, սկսում ենք 1917 թվականից*...


դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ուզած վախտ երկու րոպե առաջվանից չենք սկսի

Հ․Գ․
որ հաշվեմ, թե ինչքան մարդ ա ինձ էլ աուտիզմ, էլ դեպրեսիա, էլ երկբևեռացում, էլ եսիմ ինչ «ախտորոշել», հաստատ ձեռքիս ու ոտքիս մատներն իրար հետ չեն հերիքի

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ուզած վախտ երկու րոպե առաջվանից չենք սկսի
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> որ հաշվեմ, թե ինչքան մարդ ա ինձ էլ աուտիզմ, էլ դեպրեսիա, էլ երկբևեռացում, էլ եսիմ ինչ «ախտորոշել», հաստատ ձեռքիս ու ոտքիս մատներն իրար հետ չեն հերիքի


Մա՞րդ թե բժիշկ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մա՞րդ թե բժիշկ...


ճարտարապետ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մ.Թ.Ա. 1917-ից


Ես՝ հա: Բայց Ծլնգը՝ Մ.Թ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ճարտարապետ


Մենք դիագնոզ չենք տալիս... ես լուրջ եմ հարցնում

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մանուից թույլտվություն վերցրեցի, որ էս հարցին պատասխանեմ (ինքը թող ուղղի ինձ, եթե մի բան սխալ ասեմ)։
> Մանուն (ինչպես և իմ բոլոր ուսանողները) ունի յուրահատուկ ընդունակություններ՝ աուտիզմով պայմանավորված, թե ոչ։ Մեկն էն ա, որ ինքն ահագին լավ ա տեխնոլոգիաներից գլուխ հանում (ինչը բացառիկ մի բան ա Հայաստանում հումանիտար կրթություն ստացածների համար)։ Կարծում եմ՝ պատճառն էն ա, որ ինքը կարա ահագին երկար ժամանակ նստի որևէ ծրագրի վրա ու էնքան բզբզա, մինչև իրա ուզած արդյունքին հասնի։ Հետո քննությունների ժամանակ առանձնահատուկ տաղանդ ուներ հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխան տալու՝ առանց ավելորդ մանրամասների։ Սա էլ կարա պայմանավորված լինի նրանով, որ հարցին ուղիղ պատասխան էր տալիս ու չէր մտածում լրացուցիչ ծիլ ու ծաղկի մասին, բայց, գրողը տանի, ես որպես դասախոս հենց ուղիղ պատասխան էլ ակնկալում էի։ Դա թե՛ իմ գործն էր հեշտացնում գրավորները ստուգելիս, թե՛ շատ ուղիղ ցույց էր տալիս, որ ինքը առարկայի թացը չորից տարբերում ա։ 
> 
> Հետո Մանուն ահագին լավ ա տարբեր բաներ ինքնուրույն սովորելուց։ Ինքը կարա դասախոսին ընդհանրապես չանհանգստացնի, դասերին ընդհանրապես չնստի, բայց նույն արդյունքը ցուցաբերի, ինչ դասերից երբեք չբացակայած, մեյլերով ու անձամբ հազար հատ հարց տված ուսանողները։ Իրան ուղղակի ժամանակ ա պետք տալ, որ կենտրոնանա մի առարկայի վրա ու չծանրաբեռնել երեսուն տարբեր առարկաներով։ 
> 
> Եթե էլի բաներ հիշեմ, կավելացնեմ։


Բյուր ջան, ինչ լավ է, որ պատասխանեցիր: Համ էլ շնորհակալություն: Ու ես քեզ մի երկու... չէ, երեք հարց ունեմ:

1. "Մանուն (ինչպես և իմ բոլոր ուսանողները)" - այս խոսքերդ նշանակում են, որ դու կոնկրետ հենց աուտիզմո՞վ ես զբաղվում (հուսով եմ սխալ չարտահայտվեցի... հիմա հա պտի վախենամ...):
2. Ուրեմն ճի՞շտ է կարծիքս, որ աուտիկ մարդկանց առանձնահատկություններին ավելի ճիշտ է ոչ թե թերություն, այլ օժտվածություն անունը տալ:
3. Այս թեմայում վաղուց, դեռևս Ավետիքի հետ զրույցի ժամանակ, ես մի բան էի գրել, որ այն ժամանակներում բավական տարածված կարծիք էր. 
_"Ասում են, որ այդ երեխաներն աշխարհ են գալիս բացարձակ առողջ և ի ծնե պաշտպանված յուրաքանչյուր վարակից: Իսկ մեր, դեռևս այս նոր երեխաներին որպես ֆակտ չընդունող բժշկությունը, վարվում է նրանց հետ ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես սովորաբար վարվել է մեր ծնողների հետ, մեր հետ, մեր զավակների հետ… Այսինքն, երեխան դեռ չծնված, վերցնում և ներարկում են նրան բոլոր այն դեղամիջոցները, որոնք ներարկել են մեզ՝ մեր ծնվելուց. ասենք, ժանտախտի դեմ, տիֆի դեմ, և Աստված գիտի, թե էլի ինչի դեմ՝ ես չեմ հիշում: Իսկ այս երեխաները չունեն դրա կարիքը. նրանց օրգանիզմն ուղղակի չունի այդ հիվանդություններով վարակվելու հնարավորությունը: Իսկ մենք այդ առողջ օրգանիզմին ստիպում ենք հակառակը՝ վարակվել…"_
Դու այս մասին ինչ-որ բան կասե՞ս... Հնարավո՞ր բան է այն միտքը, որ աուտիզմն ուղղակի այդ երեխաների մարմնի պաշտպանական ռեակցիան է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ինչ լավ է, որ պատասխանեցիր: Համ էլ շնորհակալություն: Ու ես քեզ մի երկու... չէ, երեք հարց ունեմ:
> 
> 1. "Մանուն (ինչպես և իմ բոլոր ուսանողները)" - այս խոսքերդ նշանակում են, որ դու կոնկրետ հենց աուտիզմո՞վ ես զբաղվում (հուսով եմ սխալ չարտահայտվեցի... հիմա հա պտի վախենամ...):
> 2. Ուրեմն ճի՞շտ է կարծիքս, որ աուտիկ մարդկանց առանձնահատկություններին ավելի ճիշտ է ոչ թե թերություն, այլ օժտվածություն անունը տալ:
> 3. Այս թեմայում վաղուց, դեռևս Ավետիքի հետ զրույցի ժամանակ, ես մի բան էի գրել, որ այն ժամանակներում բավական տարածված կարծիք էր. 
> _"Ասում են, որ այդ երեխաներն աշխարհ են գալիս բացարձակ առողջ և ի ծնե պաշտպանված յուրաքանչյուր վարակից: Իսկ մեր, դեռևս այս նոր երեխաներին որպես ֆակտ չընդունող բժշկությունը, վարվում է նրանց հետ ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես սովորաբար վարվել է մեր ծնողների հետ, մեր հետ, մեր զավակների հետ… Այսինքն, երեխան դեռ չծնված, վերցնում և ներարկում են նրան բոլոր այն դեղամիջոցները, որոնք ներարկել են մեզ՝ մեր ծնվելուց. ասենք, ժանտախտի դեմ, տիֆի դեմ, և Աստված գիտի, թե էլի ինչի դեմ՝ ես չեմ հիշում: Իսկ այս երեխաները չունեն դրա կարիքը. նրանց օրգանիզմն ուղղակի չունի այդ հիվանդություններով վարակվելու հնարավորությունը: Իսկ մենք այդ առողջ օրգանիզմին ստիպում ենք հակառակը՝ վարակվել…"_
> Դու այս մասին ինչ-որ բան կասե՞ս... Հնարավո՞ր բան է այն միտքը, որ աուտիզմն ուղղակի այդ երեխաների մարմնի պաշտպանական ռեակցիան է:


Պատասխանեմ․
1. Ձևակերպումս սխալ էր։ Չէ, դասավանդում էի բազմաթիվ տարբեր ուսանողների տարբեր երկրներից։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ ուսանողներիցս յուրաքանչյուրն էլ իրեն յուրահատուկ ուժեղ ու թույլ կողմերն ուներ, աուտիզմը տվյալ դեպքում որոշիչ չէր
2. Ես ո՛չ թերություն կասեի, ո՛չ օժտվածություն։ Կասեի հատկանիշներ, որոնք կոնտեքստից, պայմաններից, միջավայրից կախված կարող են դիտվել թե՛ որպես թերություն, թե՛ որպես օժտվածություն։
3. Չկա էդպիսի բան  :Smile:  Աուտիզմ ունեցող երեխաներն ու մեծահասակները հիվանդանում են ճիշտ նույն մարմնական հիվանդություններով, ինչ աուտիզմ չունեցողները։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մենք դիագնոզ չենք տալիս... ես լուրջ եմ հարցնում


Լուրջ․ Սամը «դիագնոզս դրեց»՝ չունեմ աուտիզմ, ես էլ ասի, որ իր նման լիքը մարդ էլ հակառակը կասեն․․․

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Օք, Բյուր ջան, մի հարց էլ, ու քեզ հանգիստ թողնեմ...

Վերևում մի տեղ ասվեց մոտավորապես, որ մենք բոլորս էլ աշխարհ ենք գալիս որևէ առանձնահատկություններով:
Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ դրա հետ, ու համարում եմ, որ ցավոք, մարդկային գիտակցության ստերեոտիպերը (մշակույթ, կրոն, դաստիարակություն, ծնողներ, միջավայր և այլն) դեռև մանուկ հասակից այնքան մեծ ճնշում են գործադրում մեզ վրա, որ մենք ստիպված հրաժարվում ենք նրանից, ինչ ունենք: Իսկ աուտիկ մարդիկ, հաճախ նույնիսկ շատ դժվար ու դաժան պայմաններում, բայց պահպանում են իրենց ունեցածը:
Կա՞ նման բան:

----------


## ivy

Բյուրին հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ իմ դեպքում բացառված ա աուտիզմը, բայց էս ամբողջ քննարկումից սիրտս նենց մի կասկած ա ընկել,  որ արդեն Մյունխենում աուտիզմի դիագնոստիկ կենտրոններն եմ քչփորում...

----------

Freeman (11.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018), Բարեկամ (11.07.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյուրին հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ իմ դեպքում բացառված ա աուտիզմը, բայց էս ամբողջ քննարկումից սիրտս նենց մի կասկած ա ընկել,  որ արդեն Մյունխենում աուտիզմի դիագնոստիկ կենտրոններն եմ քչփորում...


Մի երկու ամիս առաջ Բյուրի հետ խոսում էինք աուտիզմի թեմայով, իմ մեջ էլ լուրջ կասկած ընկավ, նույնիսկ թեսթի հղում ուզեցի իրանից, արեցի, սահմանային էլ չէ, նենց կարգին աուտիկ դուրս եկա, բայց Բյուրն ինձ էլ հավաստիացրեց, որ իմ դեպքում բացառված ա, հենց թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ էմպաթիաս ելել, ինձ ուտում ա  :Jpit: : Ասեց, որ ինտրովերտներն ընդհանուր առմամբ էդ թեսթից բարձր միավորներ են հավաքում: Մի խոսքով` ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մարդ ինչքան ինտրովերտ ա, էնքան ավելի աուտիկոտ ա, եթե կարելի ա սենց արտահայտվել:

----------

ivy (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (10.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էկեք նորից հասկանանք, որ աուտիզմը սպեկտրում ա, այսինքն՝ կա կամ չկայի հարց չի, այլ բոլորն էլ էս կամ էն չափով որոշ հատկանիշներ ունի։ Բնական ա, ինտրովերտն ավելի շատ, քան էքստրավերտը կունենա էդ հատկանիշներից։ Աուտիզմով դիագնոզվելու համար լիքը չափանիշներ են պետք ու էդ չափանիշների տևականություն։ Էդ թեստն էլ ընդամենը ոչ լիարժեք սպեցիֆիկությամբ սքրինինգային թեստ ա, ախտորոշիչ չի։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2018), Freeman (11.07.2018), Ուլուանա (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հատ էկեք նորից հասկանանք, որ աուտիզմը սպեկտրում ա, այսինքն՝ կա կամ չկայի հարց չի, այլ բոլորն էլ էս կամ էն չափով որոշ հատկանիշներ ունի։ Բնական ա, ինտրովերտն ավելի շատ, քան էքստրավերտը կունենա էդ հատկանիշներից։ Աուտիզմով դիագնոզվելու համար լիքը չափանիշներ են պետք ու էդ չափանիշների տևականություն։ Էդ թեստն էլ ընդամենը ոչ լիարժեք սպեցիֆիկությամբ սքրինինգային թեստ ա, ախտորոշիչ չի։


Հա, հասկանում եմ: 

Ինձ թվում ա` մինչև վերջերս շատերս ենք աուտիզմի վերաբերյալ բավական ստերեոտիպային ու միանշանակ պատկերացումներ ունեցել, այսինքն` աուտիզմ ասելով պատկերացրել ենք էն խիստ արտահայտված տեսակը, որը կամ կա, կամ չկա, ու եթե հանկարծ պարզվի, որ կա, ուրեմն աշխարհի վերջն ա: Բայց ինչքան շատ ես ուսումնասիրում, էնքան ավելի քիչ էական ա թվում ունենալ-չունենալը: Մի ժամանակ սարսափելի էր էդ բառը լսելն անգամ, հիմա մտածում եմ, որ դա, ըստ էության, բան չի փոխում. եթե մարդն էսպես թե էնպես ունի էսինչ հատկանիշները, հիմա ի՞նչ կարևոր ա` դրա անունն աուտիզմ ա, թե ուրիշ բան, կամ ընդհանրապես անուն ունի, թե չէ: Կարծում եմ` դա կարևոր ա զուտ էնքանով, որ իմանալուց հետո ավելի լավ ես հասկանում մարդուն, շատ հարցերում, որ կարող էիր մեղադրել (օրինակ, ոչ աուտիկի տեսանկյունից ինչ-որ անտակտ բան ասելը կամ անելը, հակասոցիալական այլ մանր-մունր դրսևորումներ), այլևս չես մեղադրում և այլն: Բայց, ասենք, աուտիկի ախտորոշում ստանալը կամ թեկուզ ինքդ քեզ համար բացահայտելը, որ աուտիզմ ունես, ոչնչով չի կարող կյանքդ վատացնել, հակառակը` ուսումնասիրելով` կարելի ա սովորել լիքը բաներ, վարժվել լիքը բաների, ինչի շնորհիվ կյանքդ կարող ա զգալիորեն ավելի լավը դառնալ, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև մտերիմներիդ կյանքը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.07.2018), մարդագայլուկ (10.07.2018)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Իսկ մարդկանց դեմքի արտահայտությունները, ժեստերը հասկանալու խնդիր կա՞: Դրանց մասին էլ կպատմե՞ս, եթե հարմար ես գտնում:


Նայած, բայց հիմնականում հա, բայց դե էդ մեծ հաշվով սովորելու վրա ա։ Մեկ-մեկ չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ մարդը ասենք էդ պահին ինչ տրամադրություն ունի, չնայած ուրիշների համար կարա ակնհայտ լինի։ Ուրախությունից լաց լինելը չեմ ընկալում։ Շատ լավ արտահայտված ուրախ/տխուր լինելը կյանքը ահագին հեշտացնում ա ։Դ

----------


## LisBeth

Ինչքան հետևում եմ էս թեմային, մտածում եմ սաղիս մեջ մի հատ Ջեյ ա ապրում, որ ունի բոլոր հիվանդությունունները բացի ծննդաբերական տենդից ու բժիշկներին բավական ա իրա շուրջը աբխոդ անի, էլ հավելյալ պրակտիկայի կարիք չի ունենա  :LOL:  

 Իսկ լուրջ, դիագնոզի լինել չլնելու պահով մի բան ա պարզ մարդագայլուկի ասածներից, որ  դա օգնել ա ավելի լավ հասկանալ ինքն իրեն, վարքը, և այս տեսանկյունից, ասենք համեմատած Բյուրի ասած հիսուն տարեկան մարդու հետ, դա մեծ ձեռքբերում ա։ Ու եթե որևէ մեկի դիագնոզը օգնում ա, ապա ավելի լավ ա լինի։ Մարդիկ տարբեր են, մեկը առանց դրա էլ գլուխ կհանի, մեկին էլ դա պետք ա, տարբեր կարիքներ։ 

Ու մի բան էլ ա պարզ, որ չէ ինչքան էլ ասվում ա սաղս տարբեր ենք, ընդունենք ոնց որ կանք, էս ամենը զուտ դատարկ խոսքեր են․․ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ զառմար էլ չի ընդունվում, մարդիկ իրար վրայով հա էլ քայլում են, չի դզում, բայց փաստ ա։ Երբ դիագնոզ ա հայտնի դառնում, վերաբերմունքը կարա փոխվի, դեպի լավը, դեպի վատը՝ անադեկվատ ռեակցիաներ ևն։ Քանի դեռ մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն բազմազանությանը, դիագնոզի կարիք հա էլ լինելու ա։ Չեմ ասում, որ ասենք ով դիագնոզ ունի սարքի դրոշակ ու ֆռա, բայց իրա մտերիմներին էլ դա կարա օգնի ավելի լավ հասկանալուն։ Լիքը դժվարություններ կարան հաղթահարվեն։ 

 Ես միևնույն ա չեմ կարա դիտարկեմ ոչ մեկի էս տեսանկյունից, ինձ համար ցանկացած մարդ, որ ներկայացնում ա հետաքրքրություն, անկախ որևէ դիագնոզից ա։ Ու ինք էլ չէի ուզենա երբևէ ունենալ դիագնոզ, ոչ թե որ վախենում եմ պիտակներից, կամ մարդկանց ռեակցիայից, այլ որովհետև առանց դրա եմ գերադասում ինքս ինձ ուսումնասիրել ու հասկանալ, գտնել տրամաբանական ու ոչ այնքան եզրեր վարքի ու մնացած ամեն մի դժվարությունների հետ կապված։

----------

ivy (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (11.07.2018), մարդագայլուկ (10.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչքան հետևում եմ էս թեմային, մտածում եմ սաղիս մեջ մի հատ Ջեյ ա ապրում, որ ունի բոլոր հիվանդությունունները բացի ծննդաբերական տենդից ու բժիշկներին բավական ա իրա շուրջը աբխոդ անի, էլ հավելյալ պրակտիկայի կարիք չի ունենա  
> 
>  Իսկ լուրջ, դիագնոզի լինել չլնելու պահով մի բան ա պարզ մարդագայլուկի ասածներից, որ  դա օգնել ա ավելի լավ հասկանալ ինքն իրեն, վարքը, և այս տեսանկյունից, ասենք համեմատած Բյուրի ասած հիսուն տարեկան մարդու հետ, դա մեծ ձեռքբերում ա։ Ու եթե որևէ մեկի դիագնոզը օգնում ա, ապա ավելի լավ ա լինի։ Մարդիկ տարբեր են, մեկը առանց դրա էլ գլուխ կհանի, մեկին էլ դա պետք ա, տարբեր կարիքներ։ 
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ ա պարզ, որ չէ ինչքան էլ ասվում ա սաղս տարբեր ենք, ընդունենք ոնց որ կանք, էս ամենը զուտ դատարկ խոսքեր են․․ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ զառմար էլ չի ընդունվում, մարդիկ իրար վրայով հա էլ քայլում են, չի դզում, բայց փաստ ա։ Երբ դիագնոզ ա հայտնի դառնում, վերաբերմունքը կարա փոխվի, դեպի լավը, դեպի վատը՝ անադեկվատ ռեակցիաներ ևն։ Քանի դեռ մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն բազմազանությանը, դիագնոզի կարիք հա էլ լինելու ա։ Չեմ ասում, որ ասենք ով դիագնոզ ունի սարքի դրոշակ ու ֆռա, բայց իրա մտերիմներին էլ դա կարա օգնի ավելի լավ հասկանալուն։ Լիքը դժվարություններ կարան հաղթահարվեն։ 
> 
>  Ես միևնույն ա չեմ կարա դիտարկեմ ոչ մեկի էս տեսանկյունից, ինձ համար ցանկացած մարդ, որ ներկայացնում ա հետաքրքրություն, անկախ որևէ դիագնոզից ա։ Ու ինք էլ չէի ուզենա երբևէ ունենալ դիագնոզ, ոչ թե որ վախենում եմ պիտակներից, կամ մարդկանց ռեակցիայից, այլ որովհետև առանց դրա եմ գերադասում ինքս ինձ ուսումնասիրել ու հասկանալ, գտնել տրամաբանական ու ոչ այնքան եզրեր վարքի ու մնացած ամեն մի դժվարությունների հետ կապված։


եթե մարդը քեզ առանց դիագնոզի չի ընդունում ոնց որ կաս, դիագնոզով էլ չի ընդունի... շատ շատ խղճա...

----------

Բարեկամ (11.07.2018), Վիշապ (10.07.2018)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Իսկ լուրջ, դիագնոզի լինել չլնելու պահով մի բան ա պարզ մարդագայլուկի ասածներից, որ  դա օգնել ա ավելի լավ հասկանալ ինքն իրեն, վարքը, և այս տեսանկյունից, ասենք համեմատած Բյուրի ասած հիսուն տարեկան մարդու հետ, դա մեծ ձեռքբերում ա։ Ու եթե որևէ մեկի դիագնոզը օգնում ա, ապա ավելի լավ ա լինի։ Մարդիկ տարբեր են, մեկը առանց դրա էլ գլուխ կհանի, մեկին էլ դա պետք ա, տարբեր կարիքներ։


Նու ոչ թե դիագնոզի կարիք ես ունենում, այլ զուտ հետաքրքիր ա լինում, է՞դ ա պատճառը որ սենց կամ նենց ես, թե՞ ուրիշ բան կա տակը։ Ասենք առանց դիագնոզի էլ, ես ինքս ինձ ահագին լավ օբյեկտիվորեն ուսումնասիրել, անալիզ էի արել ու շատ հանգիստ կարող էի ինքս իմ մասին ցանկացած հարցի պատասխանել, կամ ինքս ինձ պարագրաֆներով օբյեկտիվորեն նկարագրել։ Այլ հարց ա, որ պատճառները չէի հասկանում։ Իսկ ինձ համար էդ «ինչու»-ն ամենակարևոր հարցերից ա։ Պատճառները որ հասկանում ես, ամեն ինչին սկսում ես լրիվ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայել ու ինձ թվում ա ընդհանուր շատ դրական ա ազդում համ քեզ վրա, համ շրջապատի վրա։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2018), ivy (10.07.2018), LisBeth (10.07.2018), Sambitbaba (11.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.07.2018), Բարեկամ (11.07.2018), Ծլնգ (10.07.2018)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Հետո Մանուն ահագին լավ ա տարբեր բաներ ինքնուրույն սովորելուց։ Ինքը կարա դասախոսին ընդհանրապես չանհանգստացնի, դասերին ընդհանրապես չնստի, բայց նույն արդյունքը ցուցաբերի, ինչ դասերից երբեք չբացակայած, մեյլերով ու անձամբ հազար հատ հարց տված ուսանողները։ Իրան ուղղակի ժամանակ ա պետք տալ, որ կենտրոնանա մի առարկայի վրա ու չծանրաբեռնել երեսուն տարբեր առարկաներով։ 
> 
> Եթե էլի բաներ հիշեմ, կավելացնեմ։


Վայ, էս փաստորեն լավ բան ա՞ ։Դ Ես դասախոսներին հազարից մեկ եմ հարց տալիս, լինի դասերի ժամանակ, թե դասերից դուրս։ Ու միշտ վախենում եմ, որ կարող ա վատ ընկալվի xD

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նու ոչ թե դիագնոզի կարիք ես ունենում, այլ զուտ հետաքրքիր ա լինում, է՞դ ա պատճառը որ սենց կամ նենց ես, թե՞ ուրիշ բան կա տակը։ Ասենք առանց դիագնոզի էլ, ես ինքս ինձ ահագին լավ օբյեկտիվորեն ուսումնասիրել, անալիզ էի արել ու շատ հանգիստ կարող էի ինքս իմ մասին ցանկացած հարցի պատասխանել, կամ ինքս ինձ պարագրաֆներով օբյեկտիվորեն նկարագրել։ Այլ հարց ա, որ պատճառները չէի հասկանում։ Իսկ ինձ համար էդ «ինչու»-ն ամենակարևոր հարցերից ա։ Պատճառները որ հասկանում ես, ամեն ինչին սկսում ես լրիվ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայել ու ինձ թվում ա ընդհանուր շատ դրական ա ազդում համ քեզ վրա, համ շրջապատի վրա։


Այ էդ «թե՞ ուրիշ բան կա»-ն կարծում եմ ահագին կարևոր ա օրինակ ծնողների համար, երբ ամեն ձևով ուզում են երեխային օգնել, բայց չեն հասկանում թե ինչ ու ոնց ա։ Աուտիզմի շատ ու շատ «սիմպտոմներ» կարող են լուրջ խանգարումների սիմպտոմների հետ համընկնեն, ու ծնողների հանգստության ու երեխային լավ հասկանալու ու պատշաճ հարաբերություններ կառուցելու համար մասնագիտական կարծիքը շատ բան կարող է փոխել։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> եթե մարդը քեզ առանց դիագնոզի չի ընդունում ոնց որ կաս, դիագնոզով էլ չի ընդունի... շատ շատ խղճա...


 դե հատուկ դրա համար նշել էի, որ կամ դրական, կամ ոչ էդքան փոփխություններ․․․ հնարավոր ա դիագնոզը իմանան, գնան սկսեն ուսումնասիրել, որ տեսնեն դա ինչ ա, ու կարողաան ըստ այդմ դասավորել իրենց մոտեցումներն ու որոշակի դրսևորումների ոչ կոնվեերային վերլուծումներ տան, հետևաբար և պատասխան ռեակցաները լինի ըստ իրադրության, այլ ոչ թե ըստ թյուրըմբռնման։ Չընդունելը հա էլ կա, դրա համար էլ ինֆորմացիայի հասանելիությունը լայն մասսաներին կարևոր ա, ընթացիկ փոփոխություններ ապահովվելու, ու անհիմն խղճահարությունից խուսափելու համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, էս փաստորեն լավ բան ա՞ ։Դ Ես դասախոսներին հազարից մեկ եմ հարց տալիս, լինի դասերի ժամանակ, թե դասերից դուրս։ Ու միշտ վախենում եմ, որ կարող ա վատ ընկալվի xD


Դե նայի։ Ինչպես ցանկացած հատկանիշ, սա էլ երկու կողմ ունի։ Էդ որ ինքնուրույն կարողանում ես սովորել ու արդյունք ցուցաբերել, դա ընտիր բան ա։ Դա նշանակում ա, որ որոշակի պայմաններում եթե քեզնից որևէ գիտելիք կամ հմտություն պահանջվի, դու կարաս առանց լուրջ դասընթացի ձեռք բերել էդ գիտելիքներն ու հմտությունները։ Բայց դասի ժամանակ «ակտիվություն» չցուցաբերելով՝ դասախոսի մոտ կարա տպավորություն ստեղծվի, որ առարկայով հետաքրքրված չես/գիտելիք չունես/գիտելիքներիդ վրա վստահ չես։ Ի վերջո, մեծ լսարանների դեպքում կարող ա ընդհանրապես չնկատվես, ու եթե ռեկոմենդացիայի-բանի հարց լինի, դասախոսը կհիշի «ակտիվ» ուսանողին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե հատուկ դրա համար նշել էի, որ կամ դրական, կամ ոչ էդքան փոփխություններ․․․ հնարավոր ա դիագնոզը իմանան, գնան սկսեն ուսումնասիրել, որ տեսնեն դա ինչ ա, ու կարողաան ըստ այդմ դասավորել իրենց մոտեցումներն ու որոշակի դրսևորումների ոչ կոնվեերային վերլուծումներ տան, հետևաբար և պատասխան ռեակցաները լինի ըստ իրադրության, այլ ոչ թե ըստ թյուրըմբռնման։ Չընդունելը հա էլ կա, դրա համար էլ ինֆորմացիայի հասանելիությունը լայն մասսաներին կարևոր ա, ընթացիկ փոփոխություններ ապահովվելու, ու անհիմն խղճահարությունից խուսափելու համար։


Էրնեկ չէ՞ր։ Ու ստեղ խոսքը մենակ աուտիզմի մասին չի։ Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դիագնոզի և անգամ ոչ դիագնոզի մասին ա (էլի հիշենք ԼԳԲՏ-ն, որ էսքան կրթելուց հետո էլ մեկ ա մարդիկ ասում են՝ արևմտյան մութ ուժերը)։ Ընտիր ա, շարունակեք թեման, մյուս շաբաթվա լեկցիայիս համար լիքը նյութ եմ հավաքում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե հատուկ դրա համար նշել էի, որ կամ դրական, կամ ոչ էդքան փոփխություններ․․․ հնարավոր ա դիագնոզը իմանան, գնան սկսեն ուսումնասիրել, որ տեսնեն դա ինչ ա, ու կարողաան ըստ այդմ դասավորել իրենց մոտեցումներն ու որոշակի դրսևորումների ոչ կոնվեերային վերլուծումներ տան, հետևաբար և պատասխան ռեակցաները լինի ըստ իրադրության, այլ ոչ թե ըստ թյուրըմբռնման։ Չընդունելը հա էլ կա, դրա համար էլ ինֆորմացիայի հասանելիությունը լայն մասսաներին կարևոր ա, ընթացիկ փոփոխություններ ապահովվելու, ու անհիմն խղճահարությունից խուսափելու համար։


իհարկե...  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էրնեկ չէ՞ր։ Ու ստեղ խոսքը մենակ աուտիզմի մասին չի։ Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դիագնոզի և անգամ ոչ դիագնոզի մասին ա (էլի հիշենք ԼԳԲՏ-ն, որ էսքան կրթելուց հետո էլ մեկ ա մարդիկ ասում են՝ արևմտյան մութ ուժերը)։ Ընտիր ա, շարունակեք թեման, մյուս շաբաթվա լեկցիայիս համար լիքը նյութ եմ հավաքում





> իհարկե...


 հա, իրականում երևի նաիվ ա հնչում, ու չափազանց լավատեսական  :LOL:  բայց դե թեման բարձրաձայնվում ա ու դրա մասին խոսվում ա, հետևաբար կա ակնկալիք որ ԼԳԲՏ-ի օրինակին համարժեք (չեմ ասում խնդիրները սպառված էն, բայց անկասկած առաջխաղացում կա, ու շարունակվում ա), ստեղ էլ կլինի տեղաշարժ․․ քայլ առ քայլ, ասել Չուկին, էլի բան ա։ Չես կարա ոչինչ չանես ու սպասես, որ մարդիկ վդռուգ աչքաբաց կզարթնեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, իրականում երևի նաիվ ա հնչում, ու չափազանց լավատեսական  բայց դե թեման բարձրաձայնվում ա ու դրա մասին խոսվում ա, հետևաբար կա ակնկալիք որ ԼԳԲՏ-ի օրինակին համարժեք (չեմ ասում խնդիրները սպառված էն, բայց անկասկած առաջխաղացում կա, ու շարունակվում ա), ստեղ էլ կլինի տեղաշարժ․․ քայլ առ քայլ, ասել Չուկին, էլի բան ա։ Չես կարա ոչինչ չանես ու սպասես, որ մարդիկ վդռուգ աչքաբաց կզարթնեն։


Have I ever told you that I love you? 

ԼԳԲԹ-ն ուրիշ Լիզ ջան... ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություններ են սրանք, բայց անընդհատ բերումհամեմատում են..

----------

LisBeth (11.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Have I ever told you that I love you? 
> 
> ԼԳԲԹ-ն ուրիշ Լիզ ջան... ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություններ են սրանք, բայց անընդհատ բերումհամեմատում են..


Մեֆ, ստիգման ու դիսկրիմինացիան երկու դեպքում էլ կա։ Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ես ունենում անգրագետ հասարակության հետ, որը թե՛ ԼԳԲՏ լսելուց ա ուշաթափվում, թե՛ աուտիզմ լսելուց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ստիգման ու դիսկրիմինացիան երկու դեպքում էլ կա։ Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ես ունենում անգրագետ հասարակության հետ, որը թե՛ ԼԳԲՏ լսելուց ա ուշաթափվում, թե՛ աուտիզմ լսելուց։


Նօ... մեծ մեծ տարբերություններ կան... աթիստիկին չեն ծեծում ոոր ինքը աթիստիկ ա..., որ իմանան, բան չեն անի, կարող ա ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք չունենան, բայց յան կտան... գեյին ծեծում են որտև գեյ ա... չես կարա գեյ լինելու դիագնեզ բերես ասեն "օքեյ լավ գնա"... 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա հասարակությանը կրթելը ապա ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ պտի ճարտարապետորեն կրթել, որ սենց այլանդակություններ չսարքեն ու խեղեն մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը... but it’s a bit of a stretch, right?

Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը կոռոպցիայի մեջ աապրել որտեղ ուղիղ խոսքը տեղ չունի... "եթե համապատասխան վերաբերմունք ցույց տաս, ապա խնդիր չեմ տեսնում թե ինչի ինչի պտի չլինի"... էս ա լեքսիկոնը լավագույն դեպքում... այսինքն կոռուօցիանեթե վերացնես ուղիղ խոսքը կարժեվորվի... դիագնոզով ու կրթելով մենակ չես կարա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նօ... մեծ մեծ տարբերություններ կան... աթիստիկին չեն ծեծում ոոր ինքը աթիստիկ ա..., որ իմանան, բան չեն անի, կարող ա ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք չունենան, բայց յան կտան... գեյին ծեծում են որտև գեյ ա... չես կարա գեյ լինելու դիագնեզ բերես ասեն "օքեյ լավ գնա"... 
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա հասարակությանը կրթելը ապա ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ պտի ճարտարապետորեն կրթել, որ սենց այլանդակություններ չսարքեն ու խեղեն մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը... but it’s a bit of a stretch, right?
> 
> Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը կոռոպցիայի մեջ աապրել որտեղ ուղիղ խոսքը տեղ չունի... "եթե համապատասխան վերաբերմունք ցույց տաս, ապա խնդիր չեմ տեսնում թե ինչի ինչի պտի չլինի"... էս ա լեքսիկոնը լավագույն դեպքում... այսինքն կոռուօցիանեթե վերացնես ուղիղ խոսքը կարժեվորվի... դիագնոզով ու կրթելով մենակ չես կարա...


Հայաստանում շատերին ծեծում են, որտև «գիժ» ա։ Էս բառի տակ կարա մտնի աուտիզմ ունեցող, Դաունի համախտանիշ ունեցող, շիզոֆրենիա ունեցող, անձի խանգարում ունեցող, դեմենցիա ունեցող, երկբևեռ խանգարում ունեցող, և այլն, և այլն։ Էս բոլոր մարդկանց գործի չեն ընդունում, իրանց հետ մոտիկություն չեն անում, ունեցվածքը ձեռքներից վերցնում են, հետները չեն ամուսնանում և այլն, և այլն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայաստանում շատերին ծեծում են, որտև «գիժ» ա։ Էս բառի տակ կարա մտնի աուտիզմ ունեցող, Դաունի համախտանիշ ունեցող, շիզոֆրենիա ունեցող, անձի խանգարում ունեցող, դեմենցիա ունեցող, երկբևեռ խանգարում ունեցող, և այլն, և այլն։ Էս բոլոր մարդկանց գործի չեն ընդունում, իրանց հետ մոտիկություն չեն անում, ունեցվածքը ձեռքներից վերցնում են, հետները չեն ամուսնանում և այլն, և այլն։


Բյուր էդ ԼԳԲԹ-ի հետ նույնը չի դարձնում... տարբեր ա... ես հայաստանում եմ մեծացել ու էդ տեսակի խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներմեր բակում եղել են...

մեկը medical condition ա մյուսը ոչ...

----------


## LisBeth

> Have I ever told you that I love you?
> 
> ԼԳԲԹ-ն ուրիշ Լիզ ջան... ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություններ են սրանք, բայց անընդհատ բերում համեմատում են..


 Մեֆ․․ նո, իթս ը ֆըրսթ թայմ․․  :Smile: 

հա, Բյուրն ա հիմնակնում համեմատում իրանց, ու եթե գրքերից հանեն որպես դիագնըզ, փաստացիորեն կհայտնվեն եզրեր համեմատելու․․ ամեն դեպքում եթե էդ ֆունդամենտալ տարբերությունը էլի դիսըբիթին նկատի ունես, ես համամիտ չեմ, հա տարբեր են, բայց ոչ էդ պատճառով

----------

Mephistopheles (11.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էդ ԼԳԲԹ-ի հետ նույնը չի դարձնում... տարբեր ա... ես հայաստանում եմ մեծացել ու էդ տեսակի խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներմեր բակում եղել են...
> 
> մեկը medical condition ա մյուսը ոչ...


Մեֆ, նայի։ ԼԳԲՏ-ի վերջին Տ-ն (գենդերային ինքնության խանգարում՝ տրանսգենդերություն) մինչև բոլորովին վերջերս (բառացիորեն մինչև էս տարի) համարվում էր «խանգարում», medical condition քո ասած։ Իսկ մնացած տառերը խանգարում համարվել են ավելի վաղուց՝ մինչև ութսունականները։ Բայց դրանք դուրս են եկել հիվանդությունների դասակարգումից մի կողմից բավարար չափով տվյալներ ունենալով, որ էս մարդիկ առողջ են, իրանց պրոբլեմները հասարակությունից են գալիս, մյուս կողմից լիքը լոբբիինգով։ 

Հիմա ժամանակն ա, որ աուտիզմի համար լոբբիինգ կատարվի։ Ինչու՞։ Աուտիզմը հիվանդություն չի մի շարք պատճառներով․
1. Չունի հիվանդությանը բնորոշ փուլայնություն
2. Չկա որևէ դեղամիջոց, որով սիմպտոմները կկառավարես (եթե, իհարկե, խոսքը կոմորբիդ սիմպտոմների մասին չի)
3. Ահռելի տարածվածություն ունի (սարսափելի շատ են չդիագնոզված մարդիկ)
4. Աուտիզմ ունեցողներից շատերը հասարակության ֆունկցիոնալ անդամ են, այսինքն՝ կարա աուտիզմ ունենալն էս կամ էն կերպով ազդի հարաբերությունների ու կյանքի որակի վրա, բայց շատերը լիովին անկախ ու ֆունկցիոնալ են

Կարելի ա ասել՝ աուտիզմը զարգացման «խանգարում» ա, ինչպես օրինակ մտավոր հետամնացությունը և այլն։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողները նշան են, որ էնքան էլ խանգարում չի, ու խնդիրը նրա մեջ ա, թե ոնց ա մեր աշխարհը կառուցված։

Հիմա ինչու՞ եմ ԼԳԲՏ-ի հետ զուգահեռներ տանում ու պնդում, որ աուտիզմը չպիտի բժշկական դիագնոզ լինի։ Նայի, տրանսգենդեր անձին ահագին օգնում ա իմանալ, թե տրանսգենդերությունն ինչ ա։ Էդպիսով իրա շրջապատն ու ինքը իրան ավելի լավ են հասկանում ու հասկանում են, որ դա էլ նորմայի մի ձև ա, սխալ բան չկա դրա մեջ, ու դիագնոզ էլ չի կպնում։ Ընդամենը տեղեկացվածությունը հերիք ա լինում։ 

Իսկ հատկապես Հայաստանում հոգեբուժական ստիգմայի հետ լիքը խնդիրներ ունենք։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ձեր բակի էրեխեքին ոնց եք վերաբերվել, բայց ես էլ աշխատել եմ հոգեբուժարանում, ու շտապօգնությունը բերում էր երկու տիպի հիվանդների․ հիվանդների, որոնք անկառավարելի են դարձել ու հարձակվել սրա-նրա վրա (կամ սպառնացել, որ կհարձակվեն), և հիվանդների, որոնք բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեն արել, իրանց վրա ուղղակի հարձակվել, ծեծել են։ Էս վերջին խմբում եղել են արյունլվիկ, լիքը քերծվածքներով ու կապտուկներով հիվանդներ։ Իրանց մեջ էղել են աուտիզմ ունեցողներ (ոչ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ), մտավոր հետամնացներ ու շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողներ։ Էս մարդիկ իրենց դիագնոզի պատճառով մերժված են հասարակությունից․ ծնողները թողնում են իրանց, կին-ամուսինը, էրեխեքը, ով կա, բոլորը թողնում են իրանց։ Շատերը փողոցում են ապրում, մուրացկանություն են անում։ Մի խոսքով, ահավոր ա իրանց կյանքը։ Ու եթե հնարավոր ա մի մեծ խումբ մարդկանց էս ստիգմայից ու էս վերաբերմունքից ազատել, հատկապես երբ իրանք հասարակության մեջ լրիվ ֆունկցիոնալ են, ինչու՞ անունը դնել medical condition ու դիագնոզել։ 

Նայի, սենց մի բան էլ գոյություն ունի․ hypersensitive personality: Սա բժշկական դիագնոզ չի, անձի տեսակ ա։ Ու էս մարդիկ էլ են կյանքում լիքը խնդիրներ ունենում։ Բայց հենց բացահայտում են, որ իրանք հիպերսենսիտիվ են, լիքը բաներ տեղն են ընկնում։ Աուտիզմն էլ էդ տիպի մի բան ա, ու պետք չի բժշկական պիտակներ կպցնել։ Ընդհանրապես մարդուն ինչքան քիչ բժշկական պիտակ կպցվի, էնքան լավ ամեն տեսանկյունից։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆը վայթե ասում ա, հասարակության վերաբերմունքը դիագնոզի, կամ իմանալ-չիմանալուց անկախ է, այսինքն հասարակության նեգատիվ վերաբերմունքը չիմացությունից կամ դիագնոզ լինել չլինելուց չի, այլ նրանից է, որ հասարակությունը հիվանդ է ու անդաստիարակ… Օրիակ իմ կարծիքով էդ խելագարներին ծեծողները պակաս խելագարներ չեն, այ վերջիններիս ա ավելի շատ պետք բուժել:
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, դիագնոզը ասենք ԼԳԲՏ-ի, կամ ասենք շիզոֆրենիայի, կամ աուտիզմի, կամ գերակտիվության, կամ հիպերսեքսուալության ու էլի բաների, պիտի որ առողջ հասարակության մեջ խնդիրներ չստեղծի… Բռի Նահանգներում մարդկանց մեծ մասը բացարձակ որևէ վերաբերմունք չեն փոխում իրենց դիմացինի պահվածքից, խոսելաձևից, հագուկապից, չափերից, դրա համար ասենք աուտիզմ կամ մի ուրիշ բան ունեցողը բացարձակ չի կաշկանդվում հասարակության մեջ… Իհարկե հայկական աչքերով դա ընկալվում է որպես անտարբերություն, բայց դե ավելի լավ է քաղաքակիրթ անտարբերություն, քան գռեհիկ ուշադրություն:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նայի։ ԼԳԲՏ-ի վերջին Տ-ն (գենդերային ինքնության խանգարում՝ տրանսգենդերություն) մինչև բոլորովին վերջերս (բառացիորեն մինչև էս տարի) համարվում էր «խանգարում», medical condition քո ասած։ Իսկ մնացած տառերը խանգարում համարվել են ավելի վաղուց՝ մինչև ութսունականները։ Բայց դրանք դուրս են եկել հիվանդությունների դասակարգումից մի կողմից բավարար չափով տվյալներ ունենալով, որ էս մարդիկ առողջ են, իրանց պրոբլեմները հասարակությունից են գալիս, մյուս կողմից լիքը լոբբիինգով։ 
> 
> Հիմա ժամանակն ա, որ աուտիզմի համար լոբբիինգ կատարվի։ Ինչու՞։ Աուտիզմը հիվանդություն չի մի շարք պատճառներով․
> 1. Չունի հիվանդությանը բնորոշ փուլայնություն
> 2. Չկա որևէ դեղամիջոց, որով սիմպտոմները կկառավարես (եթե, իհարկե, խոսքը կոմորբիդ սիմպտոմների մասին չի)
> 3. Ահռելի տարածվածություն ունի (սարսափելի շատ են չդիագնոզված մարդիկ)
> 4. Աուտիզմ ունեցողներից շատերը հասարակության ֆունկցիոնալ անդամ են, այսինքն՝ կարա աուտիզմ ունենալն էս կամ էն կերպով ազդի հարաբերությունների ու կյանքի որակի վրա, բայց շատերը լիովին անկախ ու ֆունկցիոնալ են
> 
> Կարելի ա ասել՝ աուտիզմը զարգացման «խանգարում» ա, ինչպես օրինակ մտավոր հետամնացությունը և այլն։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողները նշան են, որ էնքան էլ խանգարում չի, ու խնդիրը նրա մեջ ա, թե ոնց ա մեր աշխարհը կառուցված։
> ...


Մինչև գրառմանդ պատասխանելը, հարց տամ մի հատ... ասեմ, որ ես պատասխանը չգիտեմ ու էս քո էքպերտիզն ա... 

... աթիստիկը կարա՞ բանակում ծառայի...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Գեյ լինելը նորմալ ա, *խանգարում չի*, բուժման կարիք չկա։

Տրանս լինելը նորմալ ա, *խանգարում չի*, բուժման կարիք չկա, բայց ցանկության դեպքում հնարավոր է հորմոնային ու սեռական վիրաբուժական ներգործություն, որպեսզի կենսաբանական սեռը համապատասխանեցվի գենդերային ինքնությանը։

Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկ լինելը նորմալ ա, բուժման կարիք չկա, բայց նեյրոտարբերություների մասին իմանալու դեպքում աուտիկը ավելի լավ կհասկանա հասարակա-մշակութային նորմերի ու իր ըմբռնումների տարբերությունը, իրեն շրջապատողներն էլ հավանաբար ավելի լավ կկարողանան հետը հարաբերություններ կառուցել, *արժի խանգարումների ցանկից հանել*:

Պետք է այնպիսի հասարակություն կառուցել, որտեղ բոլորն էլ իրար նկատմամբ համբերատար ու հանդուրժողական են՝ լինի գեյ, տրանս, թե բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկ, թե բոլոր տիպի մեծամասնությունների ներկայացուցիչ։

Սա՞ է ասածդ, Բյուր։

Հ․Գ․
Էլի մի քիչ մութ ա մնում, թե սպեկտր հանդիսացող աուտիզմն ոնց ես բաժանելու խանգարումների և՝ ոչ։ Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը ընդհանրապես չե՞ս դասելու աուտիզմին։ Ասենք DSM-5-ի level 1+ («not requiring support», ի տարբերություն level 1 = requiring support, level 2 = requiring substantial support, level 3 = requiring very substantial support) համարես չդիագնոզվո՞ղ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև գրառմանդ պատասխանելը, հարց տամ մի հատ... ասեմ, որ ես պատասխանը չգիտեմ ու էս քո էքպերտիզն ա... 
> 
> ... աթիստիկը կարա՞ բանակում ծառայի...


Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցողը կարա։ 




> Գեյ լինելը նորմալ ա, *խանգարում չի*, բուժման կարիք չկա։
> 
> Տրանս լինելը նորմալ ա, *խանգարում չի*, բուժման կարիք չկա, բայց ցանկության դեպքում հնարավոր է հորմոնային ու սեռական վիրաբուժական ներգործություն, որպեսզի կենսաբանական սեռը համապատասխանեցվի գենդերային ինքնությանը։
> 
> Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկ լինելը նորմալ ա, բուժման կարիք չկա, բայց նեյրոտարբերություների մասին իմանալու դեպքում աուտիկը ավելի լավ կհասկանա հասարակա-մշակութային նորմերի ու իր ըմբռնումների տարբերությունը, իրեն շրջապատողներն էլ հավանաբար ավելի լավ կկարողանան հետը հարաբերություններ կառուցել, *արժի խանգարումների ցանկից հանել*:
> 
> Պետք է այնպիսի հասարակություն կառուցել, որտեղ բոլորն էլ իրար նկատմամբ համբերատար ու հանդուրժողական են՝ լինի գեյ, տրանս, թե բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիկ, թե բոլոր տիպի մեծամասնությունների ներկայացուցիչ։
> 
> Սա՞ է ասածդ, Բյուր։
> ...


Հանդուրժելը ճիշտ բառը չի, հասկանալ ու կարողանալ շփվել։
1+-ն ու 1-ը հանգիստ կարելի ա հանել դասակարգումից։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցողը կարա։ 
> 
> 
> Հանդուրժելը ճիշտ բառը չի, հասկանալ ու կարողանալ շփվել։
> 1+-ն ու 1-ը հանգիստ կարելի ա հանել դասակարգումից։


Ո՞նց են իմանում, որ բարձր ա թե ցածր ա... ենթադրում եմ, որ սահմանը հստակ չի ու նյունսները շատ են... 

պետք չունես ամբողջ պրոցեսը նկարագրելու... կարճ ասա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց են իմանում, որ բարձր ա թե ցածր ա... ենթադրում եմ, որ սահմանը հստակ չի ու նյունսները շատ են... 
> 
> պետք չունես ամբողջ պրոցեսը նկարագրելու... կարճ ասա


Շատ ձևեր կան իմանալու։ Հենց մենակ էն, որ եթե մեծ տարիքում ա դիագնոզվում, ուրեմն բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության հետ գործ ունես (մարդը նորմալ սովորել ա դպրոցում, բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացել, աշխատանք ունի, ու դիագնոզվում ա «պատահաբար» կամ միջանձնային հարաբերություններում խնդիրներ ունենալիս): Հետո, IQ-ն էլ հերիք ա։ Ցածր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմն ուղեկցվում ա ցածր IQ-ով։ Բայց ընդհանրապես անկախ ամեն ինչից դիագնոստիկ պրոցեդուրայում էդ ամենը հնարավոր ա պարզել զանազան թեստերով ու այլ մեթոդներով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ ձևեր կան իմանալու։ Հենց մենակ էն, որ եթե մեծ տարիքում ա դիագնոզվում, ուրեմն բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության հետ գործ ունես (մարդը նորմալ սովորել ա դպրոցում, բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացել, աշխատանք ունի, ու դիագնոզվում ա «պատահաբար» կամ միջանձնային հարաբերություններում խնդիրներ ունենալիս): Հետո, IQ-ն էլ հերիք ա։ Ցածր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմն ուղեկցվում ա ցածր IQ-ով։ Բայց ընդհանրապես անկախ ամեն ինչից դիագնոստիկ պրոցեդուրայում էդ ամենը հնարավոր ա պարզել զանազան թեստերով ու այլ մեթոդներով։


մերսի Բյուր... ես սենց եմ նայում...

տենց գեյ չկա, որ բանակ ծառայելու հետ խնդիր ունենա, նաև թրանջենդըրը ու իրանք պայքարել ու հասել նրան, որ իրանց թույլ տան, որ բանակում ծառայեն օֆիցիալ (ոչ օֆիցիալ լիքը կան ու երբեք չեն իմանա մինչև չասեն որտև իրանց ծառայության ու ֆունկցիոնալության վրա որևէ կերպ չի ազդում)... թեսթ պետք չի ընդհանրապես ու դիագնոստիկ պրոցեսներ էլ չկա, որ տեսնեն մարդն ինչքան ա գեյ կամ թրանսջենդեր... 

աթիզմի դեպքում ոնց հասկացա տենց չի... այնուամենայնիվ որոշ դիագնոստիկ թեստեր պտի անցնեն քանի որ կա ֆունկցիոնալության խնդիր ու կախված դրանից որոշ բաներ էդ մարդիկ չեն կարող ու չպիտի անեն նկատի ունենալուվ փաբլիկ սեյֆթին` օրինակ բանակում ծառայելը, ոստիկան դառնալը, հրշեջ և այլն... 

ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել...

եթե այո ուրեմն աթիզմն ու ԼԳԲԹ-ն ֆունդամենտալորեն տարբեր են... նախ, որ որևէ թեսթ ու դիագնոզ չկա գեյերի համար ու իրանք բացարձակապես իրավունք ունեն անելու էն ինչ հետերոնա անում առանց բացառության... գեյերի պայքարը սրա մասին ա` իրավունքի...

աթիզմի դեպքում ինչան հասկացա նույնը չի... ինչ, որ կետից/դիագնոզից հետո փաբլիք սեյֆթիի հարց ա առաջ գալիս..., եթե սենց հարց կա, կարա՞նք կամ իրավունք ունե՞նք, կամ ինչքանո՞վ ա պատասխանատու էս հարցին վերաբերվել նենց ոնց որ ԼԳԲԹ-ին ենք վերաբերվում...

մնացած ամեն ինչում երկու ձեռով ու ոտով կողմ եմ քո բոլոր ասածներին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մերսի Բյուր... ես սենց եմ նայում...
> 
> տենց գեյ չկա, որ բանակ ծառայելու հետ խնդիր ունենա, նաև թրանջենդըրը ու իրանք պայքարել ու հասել նրան, որ իրանց թույլ տան, որ բանակում ծառայեն օֆիցիալ (ոչ օֆիցիալ լիքը կան ու երբեք չեն իմանա մինչև չասեն որտև իրանց ծառայության ու ֆունկցիոնալության վրա որևէ կերպ չի ազդում)... թեսթ պետք չի ընդհանրապես ու դիագնոստիկ պրոցեսներ էլ չկա, որ տեսնեն մարդն ինչքան ա գեյ կամ թրանսջենդեր... 
> 
> աթիզմի դեպքում ոնց հասկացա տենց չի... այնուամենայնիվ որոշ դիագնոստիկ թեստեր պտի անցնեն քանի որ կա ֆունկցիոնալության խնդիր ու կախված դրանից որոշ բաներ էդ մարդիկ չեն կարող ու չպիտի անեն նկատի ունենալուվ փաբլիկ սեյֆթին` օրինակ բանակում ծառայելը, ոստիկան դառնալը, հրշեջ և այլն... 
> 
> ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել...
> 
> եթե այո ուրեմն աթիզմն ու ԼԳԲԹ-ն ֆունդամենտալորեն տարբեր են... նախ, որ որևէ թեսթ ու դիագնոզ չկա գեյերի համար ու իրանք բացարձակապես իրավունք ունեն անելու էն ինչ հետերոնա անում առանց բացառության... գեյերի պայքարը սրա մասին ա` իրավունքի...
> ...


Մեֆ, նայի, տրանսգենդերը կարա խնդիր ունենա բանակում ծառայելու հետ, որովհետև բանակում ծառայում են մենակ տղամարդիկ, կենսաբանորեն տղամարդ, բայց իրեն որպես կին իդենտիֆիկացնող անձը երևի չի կարա ծառայի (ու հակառակն էլ․ կենսաբանորեն կին, իրեն տղամարդ իդենտիֆիկացնողը)։

Հետո, երբ ԼԳԲՏ-ի տառերը դասակարգվում էին որպես հիվանդություն, շատ էլ լավ կային հազար ձևի թեստեր դրանք «հայտնաբերելու» համար։ Հիմա քանի որ հիվանդություն չի համարվում, էլ կարիք չկա «հայտնաբերելու»։

Ի վերջո, նույն աուտիզմի դեպքում էլ եթե ունես բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն, որևէ տեսակի անվտանգության որևէ բան չի սպառնում։ Ստեղ IQ-ն ա դեր խաղում, իսկ ցածր IQ-ով անձին անկախ նրանից աուտիզմ ունի, թե չէ, սենց թե նենց բանակ չես տանի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նայի, տրանսգենդերը կարա խնդիր ունենա բանակում ծառայելու հետ, որովհետև բանակում ծառայում են մենակ տղամարդիկ, կենսաբանորեն տղամարդ, բայց իրեն որպես կին իդենտիֆիկացնող անձը երևի չի կարա ծառայի (ու հակառակն էլ․ կենսաբանորեն կին, իրեն տղամարդ իդենտիֆիկացնողը)։


հիմա խնդիր չի, բանակը նույնիսկ օպերացիայի համար ա վճարում... էսօր ծառայում են ու խնդիր չկա...




> Հետո, երբ ԼԳԲՏ-ի տառերը դասակարգվում էին որպես հիվանդություն, շատ էլ լավ կային հազար ձևի թեստեր դրանք «հայտնաբերելու» համար։ Հիմա քանի որ հիվանդություն չի համարվում, էլ կարիք չկա «հայտնաբերելու»։
> 
> Ի վերջո, նույն աուտիզմի դեպքում էլ եթե ունես բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն, որևէ տեսակի անվտանգության որևէ բան չի սպառնում։ Ստեղ IQ-ն ա դեր խաղում, իսկ ցածր IQ-ով անձին անկախ նրանից աուտիզմ ունի, թե չէ, սենց թե նենց բանակ չես տանի։


այ ստեղ ա, որ չեմ կարողանում հետդ համաձայնվել...,

 ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում թեստերը վերացած են ... պրծ... ԼԳԲԹ-ն կապույտ աչքի պես ա... 

աթիզմը` չէ... այնուամենայնիվ թեսթ ա պետք, չէ՞..., որ իմանաս ֆունկցիոնալության աստիճանը..., եթե գոյություն ունի տեսակ, խնդիրները փոխվում են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հիմա խնդիր չի, բանակը նույնիսկ օպերացիայի համար ա վճարում... էսօր ծառայում են ու խնդիր չկա...


Մեֆ, վերացի ԱՄՆ-ից։ Մենք Հայաստանի մասին ենք խոսում։ Թե չէ Իսրայելում էլ կանայք էլ են ծառայում, խնդիր չի։





> ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում թեստերը վերացած են ... պրծ... ԼԳԲԹ-ն կապույտ աչքի պես ա... 
> 
> աթիզմը` չէ... այնուամենայնիվ թեսթ ա պետք, չէ՞..., որ իմանաս ֆունկցիոնալության աստիճանը..., եթե գոյություն ունի տեսակ, խնդիրները փոխվում են


Չէ, էնքան էլ կապույտ աչքի պես չի։ Որտև ամեն դեպքում տրանս էրեխուն պետք ա որևէ ինֆո, որ հասկանա՝ իրա հետ ինչ ա կատարվում։ 
*Աուտիզմի* դեպքում (էս բառը հայերեն աուտիզմ ա, գրողը տանի, մենք հայերեն ենք ստեղ խոսում, ոչ թե կալիֆոռներեն) էլ լիքը մարդիկ կարան հանգիստ իրանց մեջ բացահայտեն ու շարունակեն տենց ապրել։ Թեստերը պետք են պաշտոնական դիագնոզների համար։ Ու ֆունկցիոնալությունն էլ իրականում կարելի ա մարդուն նայելով էլ ասել, բայց օբյեկտիվ փաստաթուղթ ա պետք, թեստերը դրա համար են։ Նույնն էլ ԼԳԲՏ-ի դեպքում ա։ Ի դեպ, տրանսգենդերները վիրահատվելու համար էլ լիքը թեստեր են անցնում (համոզվելու համար, որ հոգեկան խնդիր չկա և այլն)։ Մարդու՝ հիվանդ լինել-չլինելը թեստ անել-չանելու վրա թողնելը բավական պրիմիտիվ մոտեցում ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, վերացի ԱՄՆ-ից։ Մենք Հայաստանի մասին ենք խոսում։ Թե չէ Իսրայելում էլ կանայք էլ են ծառայում, խնդիր չի։


Բյուր հարցը ստեղ ոչ ամերիկան ա ոչ հայաստանը ոչ էլ պակիստանը... ամեն տեղ էլ գեյը հվանդություն չի, դիագնոզ չկա, թեսթ էլ չկա ... եթե կա ես կուզեմ անցնեմ, մենակ բուժքույրն իմ ճաշակով պտի լինի...





> Չէ, էնքան էլ կապույտ աչքի պես չի։ Որտև ամեն դեպքում տրանս էրեխուն պետք ա որևէ ինֆո, որ հասկանա՝ իրա հետ ինչ ա կատարվում։ 
> *Աուտիզմի* դեպքում (էս բառը հայերեն աուտիզմ ա, գրողը տանի, մենք հայերեն ենք ստեղ խոսում, ոչ թե կալիֆոռներեն) էլ լիքը մարդիկ կարան հանգիստ իրանց մեջ բացահայտեն ու շարունակեն տենց ապրել։ *Թեստերը պետք են պաշտոնական դիագնոզների համար։ Ու ֆունկցիոնալությունն էլ իրականում կարելի ա մարդուն նայելով էլ ասել, բայց օբյեկտիվ փաստաթուղթ ա պետք, թեստերը դրա համար են։*Նույնն էլ ԼԳԲՏ-ի դեպքում ա։ Ի դեպ, տրանսգենդերները վիրահատվելու համար էլ լիքը թեստեր են անցնում (համոզվելու համար, որ հոգեկան խնդիր չկա և այլն)։ Մարդու՝ հիվանդ լինել-չլինելը թեստ անել-չանելու վրա թողնելը բավական պրիմիտիվ մոտեցում ա։


ասածներդ իրար հետ չի բռնում Բյուր... թավով նշածս նայի... թեստ պտի անենք բայց պտի հաշվի չառնե՞նք... բարձր ու ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության արանքում մի ահագին տարածություն կա որ դու վրից թռնում ես ու չես ասում... էդ երկուսն ինչ որ տեղ հանդիպում են ու համոզված եմ որ դա հենց ամենամեծ խնդիրն ա առաջացնում... ԼԳԲԹ-ում էս խնդիրը չկա... 

"Նույնն էլ ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում ա" ի՞նչը... թեստեր ե՞ն անում... թրանսջենդերի թեսթերն ուրիշ բաների համար ա արվում (էդքան էլ անտեղյակ չենք)... հորմոն ներարկել և այլն, դրանց ազդեցությունները... լավ չգիտեմ...

հասարակական/հասարակության անվտանգությունն ու անհատի ազատությունն ու իրավունքները շատ դելեկատ բալանսի մեջ պետք ա լինեն ու երբ որ քեզ հարցնում եմ էդ մարդիկ կարա՞ն բանակում ծառայեն թե չէ, քո պատասխանը պտի լինի միանշանակ "այո" որ ասես նույնն ա ինչ ԼԳԲԹ-ն որտև իրանց դեպքում միանշանակ "այո" ա...

ինչ վերաբերվում ա աթիզմ/աուտիզմ-ին... էդ հարցը կարաս լեզվի բաժնում բարձրացնես... դրան անդրադառնալու կարիք չեմ տեսնում..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր հարցը ստեղ ոչ ամերիկան ա ոչ հայաստանը ոչ էլ պակիստանը... ամեն տեղ էլ գեյը հվանդություն չի, դիագնոզ չկա, թեսթ էլ չկա ... եթե կա ես կուզեմ անցնեմ, մենակ բուժքույրն իմ ճաշակով պտի լինի...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ասածներդ իրար հետ չի բռնում Բյուր... թավով նշածս նայի... թեստ պտի անենք բայց պտի հաշվի չառնե՞նք... բարձր ու ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության արանքում մի ահագին տարածություն կա որ դու վրից թռնում ես ու չես ասում... էդ երկուսն ինչ որ տեղ հանդիպում են ու համոզված եմ որ դա հենց ամենամեծ խնդիրն ա առաջացնում... ԼԳԲԹ-ում էս խնդիրը չկա... 
> 
> "Նույնն էլ ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում ա" ի՞նչը... թեստեր ե՞ն անում... թրանսջենդերի թեսթերն ուրիշ բաների համար ա արվում (էդքան էլ անտեղյակ չենք)... հորմոն ներարկել և այլն, դրանց ազդեցությունները... լավ չգիտեմ...
> 
> ...


Մեֆ ջան, չգիտեմ՝ ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներից ինչքան ես տեղյակ, բայց աուտիզմի պես սեռական կողմնորոշումն ու ինքնորոշումը սպեկտր են, ոչ թե կա՛մ կա, կա՛մ չկա։ Ու հաճախ սպեկտրում մարդու տեղն էլի թեստերով են որոշում։ Բնական ա, ստեղ բուժական նպատակներ չկան, այլ ընդամենը մարդուն օգնելու համար, որ ինքն իրեն իմանա։ 

Ու հա, բանակում ծառայելու դեպքում խնդիր ա, որովհետև չգիտես՝ կին ինքնորոշվող կենսաբանորեն տղամարդուն ուղարկե՞ս բանակ, թե՞ չէ։ Կարող ա ծառայելու ֆիզիկական տվյալներն ունի, բայց քանի որ որպես կին ա ինքնորոշվում, իրա համար հոգեբանորեն ծանր կամ անհնար ա զենք վերցնելը։ 

Իսկ աուտիզմի դեպքում հարցն ավելի սև ու սպիտակ ա։ Կա IQ-ի որոշակի սահման, որից ցածրի դեպքում բանակ չեն տանում։ Ու կա կոնտակտի պակասի որոշակի սահման, որից ցածրի դեպքում նույնպես չեն տանում բանակ։ Ու չեն տանում անկախ նրանից IQ-ի հետ մեկտեղ աուտիզմ կա, թե չէ։ Այսինքն, չէ, աուտիզմի առկայությունն ինքն իրանով չի որոշում անձը պետք ա գնա բանակ, թե չէ։ Ցածր IQ-ն ու կոնտակտի պակասը կարան լիքը տարբեր գործոններով պայմանավորված լինեն, պարտադիր չի աուտիզմ լինի։ Ու ի դեպ, սենց թե նենց հիմա էլ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողներին տանում են բանակ։ Հա, մեկ էլ Եհովայի վկաներին չեն տանում։ Բայց Եհովայի վկա լինելը հո հիվանդություն չի։

----------

Ուլուանա (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, չգիտեմ՝ ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներից ինչքան ես տեղյակ, բայց աուտիզմի պես սեռական կողմնորոշումն ու ինքնորոշումը սպեկտր են, ոչ թե կա՛մ կա, կա՛մ չկա։ Ու հաճախ սպեկտրում մարդու տեղն էլի թեստերով են որոշում։ Բնական ա, ստեղ բուժական նպատակներ չկան, այլ ընդամենը մարդուն օգնելու համար, որ ինքն իրեն իմանա։


ԼԳԲԹ լինելը մարդուն որևէ բանից չի որակազրկում, էսի միանշանակ ա... բայց ըստ քո ասածների աթիզմի որոշ դրսևորումների դեպքում (ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության) կարա որակազրկվի... ճիշտ ա՞ էս թե չէ...  




> Ու հա, բանակում ծառայելու դեպքում խնդիր ա, որովհետև չգիտես՝ կին ինքնորոշվող կենսաբանորեն տղամարդուն ուղարկե՞ս բանակ, թե՞ չէ։ Կարող ա ծառայելու ֆիզիկական տվյալներն ունի, *բայց քանի որ որպես կին ա ինքնորոշվում, իրա համար հոգեբանորեն ծանր կամ անհնար ա զենք վերցնելը*։


ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել որ եթե կին ա իրան զգում ուրեմն հոգեբանորեն ծանր ա իրա համար զենք վերցնելը... ես ասեի, կասեիր սեքսիստ ես... ինքն ա որոշում կարա ծառայի թե չէ եթե ֆիզիկապես համապատասխանում ա... դու իրավունք չունես իրան ասես մի ծառայի որովհետև որոշել ես որ կին ես կամ թրանսջենդեր ես... 

էսի ընտրություն ա...




> *Իսկ աուտիզմի դեպքում հարցն ավելի սև ու սպիտակ ա։* Կա IQ-ի որոշակի սահման, որից ցածրի դեպքում բանակ չեն տանում։ Ու կա կոնտակտի պակասի որոշակի սահման, որից ցածրի դեպքում նույնպես չեն տանում բանակ։ Ու չեն տանում անկախ նրանից IQ-ի հետ մեկտեղ աուտիզմ կա, թե չէ։ Այսինքն, չէ, աուտիզմի առկայությունն ինքն իրանով չի որոշում անձը պետք ա գնա բանակ, թե չէ։ Ցածր IQ-ն ու կոնտակտի պակասը կարան լիքը տարբեր գործոններով պայմանավորված լինեն, պարտադիր չի աուտիզմ լինի։ Ու ի դեպ, սենց թե նենց հիմա էլ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցողներին տանում են բանակ։ *Հա, մեկ էլ Եհովայի վկաներին չեն տանում։ Բայց Եհովայի վկա լինելը հո հիվանդություն չի*


։
 Եհովայի վկան եթե ուզեց ծառայել, կծառայի... չէ՞... իրան ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի մի ծառայի դու եհովայի վկա ես...

Բյուր, դու վերևում ի պատասշան իմ էն հարցին թե կարա աթիստիկը ծառայի բանակում գրել էիր.



> Բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցողը կարա։


 այսինքն էս նշանակում ա որ ցածր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցողը չի կարա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԼԳԲԹ լինելը մարդուն որևէ բանից չի որակազրկում, էսի միանշանակ ա... բայց ըստ քո ասածների աթիզմի որոշ դրսևորումների դեպքում (ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության) կարա որակազրկվի... ճիշտ ա՞ էս թե չէ...


Աուտիզմ ունենալն էլ մարդուն որևէ բանից չի որակազրկում։




> ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել որ եթե կին ա իրան զգում ուրեմն հոգեբանորեն ծանր ա իրա համար զենք վերցնելը... ես ասեի, կասեիր սեքսիստ ես... ինքն ա որոշում կարա ծառայի թե չէ եթե ֆիզիկապես համապատասխանում ա... դու իրավունք չունես իրան ասես մի ծառայի որովհետև որոշել ես որ կին ես կամ թրանսջենդեր ես...


Հակառակն եմ ասում․ ինքը չի ուզում ծառայի, որովհետև բանակը տղամարդկանց համար ա, իսկ ինքն իրան կին ա զգում։ Ի՞նչ ես անելու։




> էսի ընտրություն ա...
> 
> ։
>  Եհովայի վկան եթե ուզեց ծառայել, կծառայի... չէ՞... իրան ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի մի ծառայի դու եհովայի վկա ես...


Հաաաաա, փաստորեն դու պիտանելիությունի՞ց ես խոսում։ Եթե պիտանելիությունից ես խոսում, ուրեմն, գրողը տանի, բնակչության ամբողջ հիսուն տոկոսն անպիտան ա ծառայության համար, դու աուտիզմի՞ց ես խոսում։




> Բյուր, դու վերևում ի պատասշան իմ էն հարցին թե կարա աթիստիկը ծառայի բանակում գրել էիր.
>  այսինքն էս նշանակում ա որ ցածր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցողը չի կարա...


Հա, բայց ոչ թե որովհետև աուտիզմ ունի, այլ որովհետև IQ-ն ցածր ա, որովհետև կոնտակտի գնալ չի լինում հետը, հրամանների չի ենթարկվի և այլն։ Բանակում ծառայելու պիտանելիության ու ոչ պիտանելիության նենց չափանիշներ կան, որ կյանքում մտքովդ չի անցնի, ու դրանք առողջ կամ հիվանդ լինելու հետ կապ չունեն։ Օրինակ որոշակի բոյից ցածր բոյ ունեցողը չի կարա ծառայի, բայց հո որոշակի բոյ ունենալ-չունենալը հիվանդություն չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աուտիզմ ունենալն էլ մարդուն որևէ բանից չի որակազրկում։
> 
> 
> Հակառակն եմ ասում․ ինքը չի ուզում ծառայի, որովհետև բանակը տղամարդկանց համար ա, իսկ ինքն իրան կին ա զգում։ Ի՞նչ ես անելու։
> 
> 
> Հաաաաա, փաստորեն դու պիտանելիությունի՞ց ես խոսում։ Եթե պիտանելիությունից ես խոսում, ուրեմն, գրողը տանի, բնակչության ամբողջ հիսուն տոկոսն անպիտան ա ծառայության համար, դու աուտիզմի՞ց ես խոսում։
> 
> 
> Հա, բայց ոչ թե որովհետև աուտիզմ ունի, այլ որովհետև IQ-ն ցածր ա, որովհետև կոնտակտի գնալ չի լինում հետը, հրամանների չի ենթարկվի և այլն։ Բանակում ծառայելու պիտանելիության ու ոչ պիտանելիության նենց չափանիշներ կան, որ կյանքում մտքովդ չի անցնի, ու դրանք առողջ կամ հիվանդ լինելու հետ կապ չունեն։ Օրինակ որոշակի բոյից ցածր բոյ ունեցողը չի կարա ծառայի, բայց հո որոշակի բոյ ունենալ-չունենալը հիվանդություն չի։


էս ճիշտ ա՞ գրած... շատ կարճ ա 

https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ճիշտ ա՞ գրած... շատ կարճ ա 
> 
> https://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism


Հա, բայց ամեն ինչ չի, որ գրված ա էդտեղ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, բայց ամեն ինչ չի, որ գրված ա էդտեղ։


Օքեյ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, էս էլ վիդեո նեյրոբազմազանության, անձի փոխարեն միջավայրը փոխելու ու էդ բազմազանության՝ նորմալ լինելու մասին։ Մի խոսքով, կարճ էն, ինչ էսքան էջերով փորձում էի բացատրել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, էս էլ վիդեո նեյրոբազմազանության, անձի փոխարեն միջավայրը փոխելու ու էդ բազմազանության՝ նորմալ լինելու մասին։ Մի խոսքով, կարճ էն, ինչ էսքան էջերով փորձում էի բացատրել։


Բյուր...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի դեպ, էս էլ վիդեո նեյրոբազմազանության, անձի փոխարեն միջավայրը փոխելու ու էդ բազմազանության՝ նորմալ լինելու մասին։ Մի խոսքով, կարճ էն, ինչ էսքան էջերով փորձում էի բացատրել։


Հա բայց ոչ մի տեղ չասեց էլի, որ դիագնոզ դնել պետք չի․․․ ու իմ հասկանալով, իր գենետիկ բացատրությունները մի քիչ, մեղմ ասած, պարզեցված են։ Թե չէ նեյրոբազմազանության դեմ այստեղ կարծես արտահայտվողներ չեղան, ու նաև կարծես ոչ մեկն էլ չասեց, թե պետք ա նեյրոտարբերություններով մարդկանց «բուժել» (անձ փոխել)։

----------

Mephistopheles (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա բայց ոչ մի տեղ չասեց էլի, որ դիագնոզ դնել պետք չի․․․ ու իմ հասկանալով, իր գենետիկ բացատրությունները մի քիչ, մեղմ ասած, պարզեցված են։ Թե չէ նեյրոբազմազանության դեմ այստեղ կարծես արտահայտվողներ չեղան, ու նաև կարծես ոչ մեկն էլ չասեց, թե պետք ա նեյրոտարբերություններով մարդկանց «բուժել» (անձ փոխել)։


it's promotional video for a social movement... և իրականում եթե ուշադիր նայում ենք ընդեղ շատ պարզ ասվում ա էն բոլոր դժվարությունների խնդիրների մասին որն ուղեկցվում ա էդ աթիզմի հետ... վիդեոն ասում ա որ հասարակությունը պետք ա աշխատի որ էդ մարդիկ իրենց տեղը գտնեն հասարակության մեջ ու եթե գտան մեծ ներդրում կարան ունենան... սրանց հետ ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ... 

...բայց առաջին հերթին պետք ա ընդունես խնդրի գոյությունը, որը Բյուրն ըստ էության ասում ա գոյություն չունի, բայց ասում ա պետք ա հասարակությունը փոխվի ոնց որ ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում, որը հիմնապես սխալ ա 

You can't treat autism as LGBT issue... իրանք տարբեր տիրույթներում են... հիմնվելով էն ինֆօրմացիայի վրա որն ինձ տրվել ա մինչև հիմա..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա բայց ոչ մի տեղ չասեց էլի, որ դիագնոզ դնել պետք չի․․․ ու իմ հասկանալով, իր գենետիկ բացատրությունները մի քիչ, մեղմ ասած, պարզեցված են։ Թե չէ նեյրոբազմազանության դեմ այստեղ կարծես արտահայտվողներ չեղան, ու նաև կարծես ոչ մեկն էլ չասեց, թե պետք ա նեյրոտարբերություններով մարդկանց «բուժել» (անձ փոխել)։


Բնական ա, որ տենց վիդեոն պետք ա պարզեցված լինի, որ լայն մասսաների հասկանալի լինի։ Դիագնոստիկ գրքերից հանելու հարցը, վստահ եմ, ավելի ուշ կդրվի։ Ստեղ ոչ թե հարցը որոշելու մասին ա՝ անձը ունի աուտիզմ, թե չէ, այլ որ դիագնոստիկ գրքերում չընդգրկվի։ Էլի ԼԳԲՏ-ին անդրադառնանք․ հանելով դիագնոստիկ գրքերից՝ մարդիկ չեն դադարում տրանսգենդեր լինելուց ու չեն դադարում էդպիսին «ախտորոշվելուց» (բառը չակերտների մեջ եմ դնում, որովհետև սա բժշկական ախտորոշում չի), բայց դիտվում են որպես նորմայի ձև։ Էս վիդեոն էլ աուտիզմի մասին ա դա ասում։ Ու վստահ եմ, էս շարժումը հասնելու ա նրան, որ հիվանդությունների դասակարգման հաջորդ թողարկումից դա էլ հանեն։




> it's promotional video for a social movement... և իրականում եթե ուշադիր նայում ենք ընդեղ շատ պարզ ասվում ա էն բոլոր դժվարությունների խնդիրների մասին որն ուղեկցվում ա էդ աթիզմի հետ... վիդեոն ասում ա որ հասարակությունը պետք ա աշխատի որ էդ մարդիկ իրենց տեղը գտնեն հասարակության մեջ ու եթե գտան մեծ ներդրում կարան ունենան... սրանց հետ ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ... 
> 
> ...բայց առաջին հերթին պետք ա ընդունես խնդրի գոյությունը, որը Բյուրն ըստ էության ասում ա գոյություն չունի, բայց ասում ա պետք ա հասարակությունը փոխվի ոնց որ ԼԳԲԹ-ի դեպքում, որը հիմնապես սխալ ա 
> 
> You can't treat autism as LGBT issue... իրանք տարբեր տիրույթներում են... հիմնվելով էն ինֆօրմացիայի վրա որն ինձ տրվել ա մինչև հիմա..


Մեֆ, աուտիզմը որպես ԼԳԲՏ խնդիր դիտարկելու հարց չի, այլ ԼԳԲՏ-ն, ինչպես և աուտիզմը որպես բազմազանություն դիտարկելու հարց ա, ոչ թե որպես բժշկական ախտորոշում (տարբեր ա, ուրեմն հիվանդ ա):

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, աուտիզմը որպես ԼԳԲՏ խնդիր դիտարկելու հարց չի, այլ ԼԳԲՏ-ն, ինչպես և աուտիզմը որպես բազմազանություն դիտարկելու հարց ա, ոչ թե որպես բժշկական ախտորոշում (տարբեր ա, ուրեմն հիվանդ ա):


օքեյ... էտ ի՞նչ ա փոխում..., իսկ ինչի՞ չենք կարա դիտենք որպես շիկահեր գանգրահեր կամ բրյունետ բազմազանություն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ... էտ ի՞նչ ա փոխում..., իսկ ինչի՞ չենք կարա դիտենք որպես շիկահեր գանգրահեր կամ բրյունետ բազմազանություն...


Լիքը բան ստիգմայից սկսած մարդուն փոխելու փոխարեն հասարակությունը փոխելով վերջացրած։ Նայի, եթե դու որոշում ես, որ մարդը հիվանդ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա իրան փոխել (գեյին հետերո դարձնել, աուտիզմ ունեցողին՝ նեյրոտիպիկի վարք սովորացնել): Իսկ եթե դու որոշում ես, որ մարդը հիվանդ չի, այլ մարդ լինելու ձևերից մեկն ա, դու հասարակությունն ես փոխում (գեյերի ամուսնությունն ու երեխաների որդեգրումն օրինականացնում, հասարակությանը բացատրում, որ նորմալ վերաբերվեն; աուտիկ վարքն ընդունում նորմա ու պայմաններ ստեղծում, որտեղ էդ վարքը թե՛ անձին, թե՛ շրջապատին չի խանգարի)։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիքը բան ստիգմայից սկսած մարդուն փոխելու փոխարեն հասարակությունը փոխելով վերջացրած։ Նայի, եթե դու որոշում ես, որ մարդը հիվանդ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա իրան փոխել (գեյին հետերո դարձնել, աուտիզմ ունեցողին՝ նեյրոտիպիկի վարք սովորացնել): Իսկ եթե դու որոշում ես, որ մարդը հիվանդ չի, այլ մարդ լինելու ձևերից մեկն ա, դու հասարակությունն ես փոխում (գեյերի ամուսնությունն ու երեխաների որդեգրումն օրինականացնում, հասարակությանը բացատրում, որ նորմալ վերաբերվեն; աուտիկ վարքն ընդունում նորմա ու պայմաններ ստեղծում, որտեղ էդ վարքը թե՛ անձին, թե՛ շրջապատին չի խանգարի)։


գեյերի ամուսնությունն ու երեխա որդեգրելը պայման ստեղծել չի, Բյուր, էտ իրավունք ա որն իրանց մերժվել ա. հատուկ պայման չի ստեղծվում, իրանք պահանջում են ունենալ էն իրավունքները ինչ, որ հետերոներն ունեն...

աթիզմի դեպքում պետք ա հատուկ պայմաններ ստեղծվեն կախված յքւրաքանչյուր նմանատիպ մարդու դժվարություններից, չէ՞... էս տեսանկյունից, եթե նայես իրանք ավելի շուտ դիաբիլիթիի հետ ընդհանուր եզրեր ունեն քան թե գեյերի....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գեյերի ամուսնությունն ու երեխա որդեգրելը պայման ստեղծել չի, Բյուր, էտ իրավունք ա որն իրանց մերժվել ա. հատուկ պայման չի ստեղծվում, իրանք պահանջում են ունենալ էն իրավունքները ինչ, որ հետերոներն ունեն...
> 
> աթիզմի դեպքում պետք ա հատուկ պայմաններ ստեղծվեն կախված յքւրաքանչյուր նմանատիպ մարդու դժվարություններից, չէ՞... էս տեսանկյունից, եթե նայես իրանք ավելի շուտ դիաբիլիթիի հետ ընդհանուր եզրեր ունեն քան թե գեյերի....


Մեֆ, չկա ստեղ հաշմանդամություն, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Իմ ասածը հենց էդ ա, որ քեզ նման մտածողների ուղեղները մտցնեն, որ չկա էստեղ հաշմանդամություն, էս մարդիկ նորմալ, առողջ մարդիկ են ու հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ լինելու իրավունք ունեն, ինչից էսօրվա օրով զրկում են իրանց (սկսած նրանից, որ Հայաստանում աուտիզմ ունեցող երեխաներին ծնողները մանկատուն են հանձնում կամ մեկուսացնում, տանը պահում, վերջացրած նրանից, որ աուտիզմ ունեցողին գործի չեն ընդունում)։
Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Էրեկ իմացանք, որ մեր մտերիմ ընկերներից մեկն աուտիզմ ունի։ Ուրեմն էս աղջիկն իրա ոլորտում բացառիկ մասնագետ ա։ Էն որ ցանկացած գործատուի երազանքների աշխատող։ Ընկերս էլ միշտ եթե որևէ պրոյեկտ անում ա, անպայման իրան ընդգրկում ա, որտև թիմը դրանից լիքը շահում ա։ Բայց համարյա երկու տարի ա, ինչ գործազուրկ ա։ Ինչի՞ համար։ Պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ մտնում ա ինտերվյուի սենյակ ու ձևեր չի թափում, ներկայանում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա։ Արդյունքում իրան գործի չեն վերցնում։ Պատկերացրու, եթե ասի, որ աուտիզմ ունի, չեն վերցնի ու չեն վերցնի։ Դրա համար ստեղ պետք ա հասարակության վերաբերմունքը փոխել, որ սոշըլ սկիլզ չունենալը նորմալ ա, որ դա չի որոշում մարդու որակները, որ իրա նման մասնագետները չգնան, կորեն։

Հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ստեղ իրավունք ա ոտնահարվում։ Լրիվ աշխատունակ մարդուն գործի չեն վերցնում, որովհետև աշխատանքի հետ չկապված կոնկրետ ստանդարտ հմտություններ չունի։ Նույն ձև երեսուն տարի առաջ (իսկ Հայաստանում հիմա էլ) գեյերին գործի չէին վերցնում, որտև սենցունենց էին հագնվում կամ ուղղակի որտև գեյ էին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բնական ա, որ տենց վիդեոն պետք ա պարզեցված լինի, որ լայն մասսաների հասկանալի լինի։ Դիագնոստիկ գրքերից հանելու հարցը, վստահ եմ, ավելի ուշ կդրվի։ Ստեղ ոչ թե հարցը որոշելու մասին ա՝ անձը ունի աուտիզմ, թե չէ, այլ որ դիագնոստիկ գրքերում չընդգրկվի։ Էլի ԼԳԲՏ-ին անդրադառնանք․ հանելով դիագնոստիկ գրքերից՝ մարդիկ չեն դադարում տրանսգենդեր լինելուց ու չեն դադարում էդպիսին «ախտորոշվելուց» (բառը չակերտների մեջ եմ դնում, որովհետև սա բժշկական ախտորոշում չի), բայց դիտվում են որպես նորմայի ձև։ Էս վիդեոն էլ աուտիզմի մասին ա դա ասում։ Ու վստահ եմ, էս շարժումը հասնելու ա նրան, որ հիվանդությունների դասակարգման հաջորդ թողարկումից դա էլ հանեն։


_Մեղմ ասած_, պարզեցված ա․․․ այսինքն բեսամթ մոլորեցնող ա (misleading)։ Մարդ էդ վիդեոն նայում ա ու կոմպլեքսավորվում ա, որ աուտիկ չի․․․

Քանի որ ինքդ ասեցիր, որ այդ վիդեոն ասում ա այն ինչ դու էիր այսքան ժամանակ փորձում բացատրել, ես էլ փորձեմ կարճ ասել էդ վիդեոի խնդիրն ինչն ա, որ էլի չկարծես թե անկապ հակառակվում եմ *քո* ասածներին։ Նայի, հա ԼԳԲՏ ես մեյդան բերում որպես բազմազանություն․․․ դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ԼԳԲՏ-ի բազմազանության մասին վիդեո, որտեղ ասվում ա, որ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ պիտի իրենց նիշան գտնեն։ Որ մի քիչ էլ պարզեցվի ասածս․ դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ռասայի կամ սեռական (բինար իմաստով) բազմազանության մասին վիդեո, որտեղ խոսվում ա նիշա գտնելու մասին։ Տո կոկորդներս շեփոր սարքած երկուսս էլ կպոռայինք, որ սեքսիզմ, ռասիսմ ու հոմո/տրանսֆոբիա ա։ Իսկ ստեղ օքեյ ա, բազմազանություն ա, բայց դե թող գնան իրենց նիշան գտնեն։ Սրան էի փորձում տանել քո «ունեն առավելություններ, որ ակադեմիայում իրենց օգնում ա» շուրջ քննարկումներում։ Սա նույնն ա, ոնցոր ասես «կանայք ունեն առավելություններ, որոնք օգնում են իրենց բուժքույր, սոց աշխատող ու ուսուցիչ լինելում՝ էմպաթիկ են»։ Ու սա սահմանափակող ա նույն իմաստով/ձևով։ Եթե քո ասած չպիտի դիագնոզ լինի, ու լրիվ բազմազանության հարց ա, իրենք էլ «ուղղակի էդպիսին են», ուրեմն նիշայի մասին խոսք բացարձակ չի կարա գնա (Մեֆը փորձում էր բանակի օրինակով էս նույնը ասել)։ Ու եթե նիշա ես մեյդան խառնում, ուրեմն՝ պրծ, դու ինքդ բազմազանության գաղափարի մեջ ցեխ լցրեցիր։

Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ-ի խանգարում չլինելու պահով․․․ նայի, այդ նույն DSM-5-ում gender identity disorder-ը «փոխարինվել էր» dysphoria-յով։ APA (American psychiatric association)-ը սենց ա ասում․



> DSM-5 aims to avoid stigma and ensure clinical care for individuals who see and feel themselves to be a different gender than their assigned gender. It replaces the diagnostic name “gender identity disorder” with “gender dysphoria,” as well as makes other important clarifications in the criteria. It is important to note that gender nonconformity is not in itself a mental disorder. *The critical element of gender dysphoria is the presence of clinically significant distress associated with the condition* (թավատառով ընգծումն իմն ա).


Ու մեկն իմ ամբողջ ասածը հենց սա է, որ դիագնոզը պետք ա իրենց հատուկ կարիքները հոգալու համար, այսինքն իմ տեսանկյունից ոչ թե աուտիզմն է բժշկական խանգարում, այլ աուտիզմի հետևանքով (երեխաների) զարգացման խնդիրների առկայությունն է _խանգարում_ աուտիկներին։ Ու DSM-5-ի աուտիզմի դասակարգումը ըստ պահանջվող սըփորթի մակարդակների էս առումով լրիվ սրտովս ա։ Ու հա, թող sub-Level 1 աուտիզմը, որը չի պահանջում ոչ մի սըփորթ, չդիագնոզվի, սրա հետ բացարձակ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ։ Բայց եթե կա clinically significant distress, որն օրինակ պահանջում է թերապիա, կամ կան զարգացման խնդիրներ, որոնք պահանջում են հատուկ մասնագետների հետ աշխատանք, որ աուտիկը հասնի իր ամբողջ պոտենցիալին, ապա նաև բացարձակ խնդիր չունեմ դիագնոզի հետ, որը դռներ կբացի այդ սըփորթները ստանալու։ Ու էլի թող դիտվի որպես նեյրոբազմազանություն, ինչպես օրինակ դիսֆորիա ունեցող տրանսը չի դիտվի որպես բազմազանությունից դուրս հիվանդ։

----------

Mephistopheles (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չկա ստեղ հաշմանդամություն, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Իմ ասածը հենց էդ ա, որ քեզ նման մտածողների ուղեղները մտցնեն, որ չկա էստեղ հաշմանդամություն, էս մարդիկ նորմալ, առողջ մարդիկ են ու հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ լինելու իրավունք ունեն, ինչից էսօրվա օրով զրկում են իրանց (սկսած նրանից, որ Հայաստանում աուտիզմ ունեցող երեխաներին ծնողները մանկատուն են հանձնում կամ մեկուսացնում, տանը պահում, վերջացրած նրանից, որ աուտիզմ ունեցողին գործի չեն ընդունում)։
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Էրեկ իմացանք, որ մեր մտերիմ ընկերներից մեկն աուտիզմ ունի։ Ուրեմն էս աղջիկն իրա ոլորտում բացառիկ մասնագետ ա։ Էն որ ցանկացած գործատուի երազանքների աշխատող։ Ընկերս էլ միշտ եթե որևէ պրոյեկտ անում ա, անպայման իրան ընդգրկում ա, որտև թիմը դրանից լիքը շահում ա։ Բայց համարյա երկու տարի ա, ինչ գործազուրկ ա։ Ինչի՞ համար։ Պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ մտնում ա ինտերվյուի սենյակ ու ձևեր չի թափում, ներկայանում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա։ Արդյունքում իրան գործի չեն վերցնում։ Պատկերացրու, եթե ասի, որ աուտիզմ ունի, չեն վերցնի ու չեն վերցնի։ Դրա համար ստեղ պետք ա հասարակության վերաբերմունքը փոխել, որ սոշըլ սկիլզ չունենալը նորմալ ա, որ դա չի որոշում մարդու որակները, որ իրա նման մասնագետները չգնան, կորեն։
> 
> Հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ստեղ իրավունք ա ոտնահարվում։ Լրիվ աշխատունակ մարդուն գործի չեն վերցնում, որովհետև աշխատանքի հետ չկապված կոնկրետ ստանդարտ հմտություններ չունի։ Նույն ձև երեսուն տարի առաջ (իսկ Հայաստանում հիմա էլ) գեյերին գործի չէին վերցնում, որտև սենցունենց էին հագնվում կամ ուղղակի որտև գեյ էին։


Բյուր ես չեմ, ասել դիսաբիլիթի ունեն... գրել եմ ավելի շատ եզրեր ունեն... հիմա սաղ աթիզմ ունեցողներն էդ աղջկա պես ե՞ն, ուղղակի սոշըլ սկիլեր չունեն ու պը՞րծ... էն սայթը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ասում... քո վիդեոն էլ հատուկ նշում ա աթիզմի դժվարությունների մասին որը հենց աթիզմից ա գալիս...

քո սխալն էն ա, որ դու մեղքը գցում ես միանշանակորեն հասարակության վրա... այսինքն իրանք լրիվ օքեյ են հասարակությունն ա վատը..., բայց վիդեոն տենց չի ասում... վիդեոյում ընդունվում ա բոլոր դժվարությունները որոնք աթիզմի պատճառով կարա մարդն ունենա ու կոչ անում ձեռք մեկնել էդ մարդկանց և օգնել գտնելու իրենց տեղը հասարակության մեջ... էդ առումով ա, որ պտի հասարակությունը փոխվի... նայի վիդեոյի խորքը, իմաստը ու նպատակը ճիշտ հասկացի... 

դու շատ ագրեսիվ ու մեղադրական ես հարցին մոտենում ու քո համակիրներից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին չես գրավի

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեֆ, չկա ստեղ հաշմանդամություն, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Իմ ասածը հենց էդ ա, որ քեզ նման մտածողների ուղեղները մտցնեն, որ չկա էստեղ հաշմանդամություն, էս մարդիկ նորմալ, առողջ մարդիկ են ու հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ լինելու իրավունք ունեն, ինչից էսօրվա օրով զրկում են իրանց (սկսած նրանից, որ Հայաստանում աուտիզմ ունեցող երեխաներին ծնողները մանկատուն են հանձնում կամ մեկուսացնում, տանը պահում, վերջացրած նրանից, որ աուտիզմ ունեցողին գործի չեն ընդունում)։
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Էրեկ իմացանք, որ մեր մտերիմ ընկերներից մեկն աուտիզմ ունի։ Ուրեմն էս աղջիկն իրա ոլորտում բացառիկ մասնագետ ա։ Էն որ ցանկացած գործատուի երազանքների աշխատող։ Ընկերս էլ միշտ եթե որևէ պրոյեկտ անում ա, անպայման իրան ընդգրկում ա, որտև թիմը դրանից լիքը շահում ա։ Բայց համարյա երկու տարի ա, ինչ գործազուրկ ա։ Ինչի՞ համար։ Պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ մտնում ա ինտերվյուի սենյակ ու ձևեր չի թափում, ներկայանում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա։ Արդյունքում իրան գործի չեն վերցնում։ Պատկերացրու, եթե ասի, որ աուտիզմ ունի, չեն վերցնի ու չեն վերցնի։ Դրա համար ստեղ պետք ա հասարակության վերաբերմունքը փոխել, որ սոշըլ սկիլզ չունենալը նորմալ ա, որ դա չի որոշում մարդու որակները, որ իրա նման մասնագետները չգնան, կորեն։
> 
> Հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ստեղ իրավունք ա ոտնահարվում։ Լրիվ աշխատունակ մարդուն գործի չեն վերցնում, որովհետև աշխատանքի հետ չկապված կոնկրետ ստանդարտ հմտություններ չունի։ Նույն ձև երեսուն տարի առաջ (իսկ Հայաստանում հիմա էլ) գեյերին գործի չէին վերցնում, որտև սենցունենց էին հագնվում կամ ուղղակի որտև գեյ էին։


հա բայց էս սաղ ասածդ դիագնոզի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի․․․ էլի հասարակություն փոխի, ասա նորմալ ա սոշըլ սքիլս չունենալը (սա ոչ միայն աուտիկներին կօգնի)․․․ մարդիկ էլ կարող ա համաձայնվեն, բայց կարող ա ու չէ, ասենք փոքր թիմով աշխատողը ուզում ա սոշըլիզեյշն էլ ունենա իր աշխատակիցների հետ, ու հակասոցիալ մարդիկ ֆիթի մեջ չեն տեղավորվում․․․ բայց աուտիկին դիագնող դնել/չդնելու հետ սա բացարձակ կապ չունի

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բյուր ես չեմ, ասել դիսաբիլիթի ունեն... գրել եմ ավելի շատ եզրեր ունեն... հիմա սաղ աթիզմ ունեցողներն էդ աղջկա պես ե՞ն, ուղղակի սոշըլ սկիլեր չունեն ու պը՞րծ... էն սայթը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ասում... քո վիդեոն էլ հատուկ նշում ա աթիզմի դժվարությունների մասին որը հենց աթիզմից ա գալիս...
> 
> քո սխալն էն ա, որ դու մեղքը գցում ես միանշանակորեն հասարակության վրա... այսինքն իրանք լրիվ օքեյ են հասարակությունն ա վատը..., բայց վիդեոն տենց չի ասում... վիդեոյում ընդունվում ա բոլոր դժվարությունները որոնք աթիզմի պատճառով կարա մարդն ունենա ու կոչ անում ձեռք մեկնել էդ մարդկանց և օգնել գտնելու իրենց տեղը հասարակության մեջ... էդ առումով ա, որ պտի հասարակությունը փոխվի... նայի վիդեոյի խորքը, իմաստը ու նպատակը ճիշտ հասկացի... 
> 
> դու շատ ագրեսիվ ու մեղադրական ես հարցին մոտենում ու քո համակիրներից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին չես գրավի


Մեֆ, Բյուրի «բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցող աուտիկները» ոչ մի սըփորթի կարիք էլ չունեն, ու հա, իրենց տարբերությունները գալիս են հենց սոշըլ սքիլ չունենալու տիպի բաներին։ Էս առումով սոշըլ սքիլսերը որպես աշխատանքի ընդունելու չափանիշ վերացնելը նույն տիպի իրավունքների հարց կարա դիտվի, ոնցոր օրինակ սեռ/ռասա/սեռական օրիենտացիայի նկատմամբ խտրականության վերացումը։ Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նա է, որ աուտիզմը սպեկտր ա, ու այդ սպեկտրի մենակ մի ծայրն ա այդպիսի բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ, ու իրենց միգուցե և արժի ընդհանրապես հանել աուտիզմի ախտորոշման սանդղակից։

----------

Mephistopheles (12.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Բյուրի «բարձր ֆունկցիոնալություն ունեցող աուտիկները» ոչ մի սըփորթի կարիք էլ չունեն, ու հա, իրենց տարբերությունները գալիս են հենց սոշըլ սքիլ չունենալու տիպի բաներին։ Էս առումով սոշըլ սքիլսերը որպես աշխատանքի ընդունելու չափանիշ վերացնելը նույն տիպի իրավունքների հարց կարա դիտվի, ոնցոր օրինակ սեռ/ռասա/սեռական օրիենտացիայի նկատմամբ խտրականության վերացումը։ Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նա է, որ աուտիզմը սպեկտր ա, ու այդ սպեկտրի մենակ մի ծայրն ա այդպիսի բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ, ու իրենց միգուցե և արժի ընդհանրապես հանել աուտիզմի ախտորոշման սանդղակից։


Ես մասնագետ չեմ ու իմ համար դժվար ա նավարկել էդ խնդիրների մեջ, բայց մի բան էր հստակ, որ, եթե կա բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աթիստիկ ուրեմն կլնի նաև "ցածր".... այսինքն ես վերցնում եմ մի ծայրահեղությունը և մյուսը ու ենթադրում, որ դրանց արանքում ա հիմնականում գտնվում մեծամասնությունը, այսինքն տեսակները շատ են, կարողություններն էլ բազմազան ու տարբեր աստիճանի... էս պետք ա հասկացվի, որ օգնեն մարդուն... գեյերի պարագայում էս չկա... ընդեղ զուտ հոմոֆոբիան ա աշխատում, իրանք բոլոր սկիլերն էլ ունեն

----------

Ծլնգ (12.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես մասնագետ չեմ ու իմ համար դժվար ա նավարկել էդ խնդիրների մեջ, բայց մի բան էր հստակ, որ, եթե կա բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աթիստիկ ուրեմն կլնի նաև "ցածր".... այսինքն ես վերցնում եմ մի ծայրահեղությունը և մյուսը ու ենթադրում, որ դրանց արանքում ա հիմնականում գտնվում մեծամասնությունը, այսինքն տեսակները շատ են, կարողություններն էլ բազմազան ու տարբեր աստիճանի... էս պետք ա հասկացվի, որ օգնեն մարդուն... գեյերի պարագայում էս չկա... ընդեղ զուտ հոմոֆոբիան ա աշխատում, իրանք բոլոր սկիլերն էլ ունեն


հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց Բյուրը մենակ այդ մի եզրի մասին ա խոսում, դրա համար էլ զրույց չի ստացվում  :Jpit:  նենց որ արժի համաձայնվել, որ այդ մի եզրի մասին բոլորս էլ նույն կարծիքի ենք, ու անցնենք առաջ (թող էլի բժշկի դիմեն, թե ուզում են, բայց բժիշկը թող դիագնոզ չդնի, այլ ասի՝ պուպուշ բալա, դու էլ ուղղակի տենցն ես, հասարակությունն էլ կամաց իր «խանգարումներից» կբուժվի)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> _Մեղմ ասած_, պարզեցված ա․․․ այսինքն բեսամթ մոլորեցնող ա (misleading)։ Մարդ էդ վիդեոն նայում ա ու կոմպլեքսավորվում ա, որ աուտիկ չի․․․
> 
> Քանի որ ինքդ ասեցիր, որ այդ վիդեոն ասում ա այն ինչ դու էիր այսքան ժամանակ փորձում բացատրել, ես էլ փորձեմ կարճ ասել էդ վիդեոի խնդիրն ինչն ա, որ էլի չկարծես թե անկապ հակառակվում եմ *քո* ասածներին։ Նայի, հա ԼԳԲՏ ես մեյդան բերում որպես բազմազանություն․․․ դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ԼԳԲՏ-ի բազմազանության մասին վիդեո, որտեղ ասվում ա, որ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ պիտի իրենց նիշան գտնեն։ Որ մի քիչ էլ պարզեցվի ասածս․ դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ռասայի կամ սեռական (բինար իմաստով) բազմազանության մասին վիդեո, որտեղ խոսվում ա նիշա գտնելու մասին։ Տո կոկորդներս շեփոր սարքած երկուսս էլ կպոռայինք, որ սեքսիզմ, ռասիսմ ու հոմո/տրանսֆոբիա ա։ Իսկ ստեղ օքեյ ա, բազմազանություն ա, բայց դե թող գնան իրենց նիշան գտնեն։ Սրան էի փորձում տանել քո «ունեն առավելություններ, որ ակադեմիայում իրենց օգնում ա» շուրջ քննարկումներում։ Սա նույնն ա, ոնցոր ասես «կանայք ունեն առավելություններ, որոնք օգնում են իրենց բուժքույր, սոց աշխատող ու ուսուցիչ լինելում՝ էմպաթիկ են»։ Ու սա սահմանափակող ա նույն իմաստով/ձևով։ Եթե քո ասած չպիտի դիագնոզ լինի, ու լրիվ բազմազանության հարց ա, իրենք էլ «ուղղակի էդպիսին են», ուրեմն նիշայի մասին խոսք բացարձակ չի կարա գնա (Մեֆը փորձում էր բանակի օրինակով էս նույնը ասել)։ Ու եթե նիշա ես մեյդան խառնում, ուրեմն՝ պրծ, դու ինքդ բազմազանության գաղափարի մեջ ցեխ լցրեցիր։
> 
> Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ-ի խանգարում չլինելու պահով․․․ նայի, այդ նույն DSM-5-ում gender identity disorder-ը «փոխարինվել էր» dysphoria-յով։ APA (American psychiatric association)-ը սենց ա ասում․
> 
> Ու մեկն իմ ամբողջ ասածը հենց սա է, որ դիագնոզը պետք ա իրենց հատուկ կարիքները հոգալու համար, այսինքն իմ տեսանկյունից ոչ թե աուտիզմն է բժշկական խանգարում, այլ աուտիզմի հետևանքով (երեխաների) զարգացման խնդիրների առկայությունն է _խանգարում_ աուտիկներին։ Ու DSM-5-ի աուտիզմի դասակարգումը ըստ պահանջվող սըփորթի մակարդակների էս առումով լրիվ սրտովս ա։ Ու հա, թող sub-Level 1 աուտիզմը, որը չի պահանջում ոչ մի սըփորթ, չդիագնոզվի, սրա հետ բացարձակ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ։ Բայց եթե կա clinically significant distress, որն օրինակ պահանջում է թերապիա, կամ կան զարգացման խնդիրներ, որոնք պահանջում են հատուկ մասնագետների հետ աշխատանք, որ աուտիկը հասնի իր ամբողջ պոտենցիալին, ապա նաև բացարձակ խնդիր չունեմ դիագնոզի հետ, որը դռներ կբացի այդ սըփորթները ստանալու։ Ու էլի թող դիտվի որպես նեյրոբազմազանություն, ինչպես օրինակ դիսֆորիա ունեցող տրանսը չի դիտվի որպես բազմազանությունից դուրս հիվանդ։


Ծլնգ, ախր դու բռնում, ԼԳԲՏ-ն նույնացնում ես աուտիզմի հետ։ Դրանք տարբեր երևույթներ են, բայց խնդիրն ա նույն տիպի․ ստիգման, հասարակության վերաբերմունքը, մեկուսացումը, դրանից բխող դեպրեսիան, հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ լինելը։ Երկուսն էլ բազմազանություն են, բայց տարբեր տիպի բազմազանություն։ Երկուսի դեպքում էլ խնդիրը մարդուն հիվանդ չհամարելն ա ու հասարակությունը մարդուն հարմարացնելը, ոչ թե մարդուն՝ հասարակությանը, բայց երկու դեպքում դրանք տարբեր ձևով են։

Նիշայի ու մնացածի պահով․ ի տարբերություն ԼԳԲՏ անձանց, որոշակի ռասայի ու սեռի պատկանելության, աուտիզմ ունեցողները բավական իրար մոտ անձնային հատկանիշներ ու հետաքրքրություններ ունեն, հետևաբար կան ոլորտներ, որոնք իրանք նախընտրում են։ Իմ շրջապատի աուտիզմ ունեցողներից որևէ մեկի մտքով երբևէ չի անցել էնպիսի մասնագիտություն ընտրել, որտեղ մարդկանց հետ կոնստանտ շփում ա պահանջվում։ Նույն ակադեմիայում հայտնվածներն իրանց ոտով են էկել, ոչ թե ուղարկվել էնտեղ, որտև ուրիշ բան չեն կարա անեն (մարդ առնվազն մազոխիստ պիտի լինի, որ չուզենալով ակադեմիայում մնա)։ Ու հա, քանի որ կան ոլորտներ, որտեղ աուտիզմ ունեցողներն իրանց լավ են դրսևորում, պետք ա իրանց թույլ տալ դա անել, ոչ թե գործի չընդունել, որտև ինտերվյուի ժամանակ ինտերվյու անցկացնողի էրեսին չի նայում։ 

Նույն իմ բերած օրինակում էդ աղջիկը թիմային աշխատանքից էլ ա լավ, ու որ Մորթենն իրան վարձում ա, սիրուն աչքերի համար չի վարձում, այլ որտև ինքը գործը լավ ա անում ու հեշտ ա իրա հետ թիմում աշխատելը, շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան բազմաթիվ նեյրոտիպիկների հետ, մենակ պիտի ձևն իմանաս, իսկ էս քո հասարակությունը չի ուզում էդ ձևն իմանա։ Ինքը նախընտրում ա մեկին, ով իրա աչքերի մեջ ա նայում ինտերվյուի ժամանակ, բայց չունի նույն մասնագիտական որակները, ու թիմային աշխատանքի ժամանակ կարա պրոբլեմատիկ լինի։ 

Ես էլ մեռա ասելով, որ ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության դեպքում ինչքան ուզում ես դիագնոզ դիր, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ էս ու էն խնդիրներն ունեն ու չեն կարա հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ լինել, բայց բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը դիագնոզ չի էլի, մարդու վզին հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ մի փաթաթի։ Ավելին ասեմ․ էս նոր սպեկտրալ դասակարգումը բավական դեբիլ բան ա։ Կարելի ա հանգիստ վերադառնալ հին դասակարգմանը․ Ասպերգեր (սա ընդհանրապես հանել դիագնոստիկ գրքերից, էս մարդիկ լրիվ ֆունկցիոնալ են հասարակության մեջ), աուտիզմ, Ռետի համախտանիշ, մանկական դիսինտեգրատիվ համախտանիշ։ Նույն Ռետի համախտանիշն էնքան սարսափելի ու անհույս բան ա ու էնքան տարբեր ա Ասպերգերից, որ մի դասակարգման մեջ խցկելը լրիվ անիմաստ ա։ Ռետի համախտանիշ ունեցողները սկի ինքնուրույն զուգարան չեն կարողանում գնալ, ու առաջացման պատճառները տարբեր են Ասպերգերից։ Բայց արի ու տես խցկած ա մի սպեկտրի մեջ ու նույն անունով են կոչվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մասնագետ չեմ ու իմ համար դժվար ա նավարկել էդ խնդիրների մեջ, բայց մի բան էր հստակ, որ, եթե կա բարձր ֆունկցիոնալության աթիստիկ ուրեմն կլնի նաև "ցածր".... այսինքն ես վերցնում եմ մի ծայրահեղությունը և մյուսը ու ենթադրում, որ դրանց արանքում ա հիմնականում գտնվում մեծամասնությունը, այսինքն տեսակները շատ են, կարողություններն էլ բազմազան ու տարբեր աստիճանի... էս պետք ա հասկացվի, որ օգնեն մարդուն... գեյերի պարագայում էս չկա... ընդեղ զուտ հոմոֆոբիան ա աշխատում, իրանք բոլոր սկիլերն էլ ունեն


Մեֆ ջան, վերևի գրառումս կարդա հին դասակարգման մասին։
Գեյերի պարագայում էլ ա սպեկտր, ի դեպ։ Շատ քիչ են հարյուր տոկոսանոց հետերոներն ու հարյուր տոկոսանոց գեյերը։ Մեծամասնությունը դրա արանքում ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց Բյուրը մենակ այդ մի եզրի մասին ա խոսում, դրա համար էլ զրույց չի ստացվում  նենց որ արժի համաձայնվել, որ այդ մի եզրի մասին բոլորս էլ նույն կարծիքի ենք, ու անցնենք առաջ (թող էլի բժշկի դիմեն, թե ուզում են, բայց բժիշկը թող դիագնոզ չդնի, այլ ասի՝ պուպուշ բալա, դու էլ ուղղակի տենցն ես, հասարակությունն էլ կամաց իր «խանգարումներից» կբուժվի)


Ես մի անգամ չի որ ասել եմ, որ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալների հետ խնդիր չկա... էդ մասում ես հարցեր չունեմ ու խնդիր էլ կարծես չկա... մի քանի անգամ էլ գրել եմ, որ ամբողջ սպեկտրումն եմ նայում ու հատկապես ցածրը... չէ՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, վերևի գրառումս կարդա հին դասակարգման մասին։
> Գեյերի պարագայում էլ ա սպեկտր, ի դեպ։ Շատ քիչ են հարյուր տոկոսանոց հետերոներն ու հարյուր տոկոսանոց գեյերը։ Մեծամասնությունը դրա արանքում ա։


Բյուր, բայց գեյ լինելը ֆունկցիոնալության վրա ազդում ա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի անգամ չի որ ասել եմ, որ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալների հետ խնդիր չկա... էդ մասում ես հարցեր չունեմ ու խնդիր էլ կարծես չկա... մի քանի անգամ էլ գրել եմ, որ ամբողջ սպեկտրումն եմ նայում ու հատկապես ցածրը... չէ՞


Եթե չունես, ուրեմն թեման փակված ա։ 




> Բյուր, բայց գեյ լինելը ֆունկցիոնալության վրա ազդում ա՞


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա։ Էլ քանի՞ անգամ բացատրեմ, որ չենք նույնացնում գեյ լինելն ու աուտիզմը, այլ երկու դեպքում էլ բազմազանության հետ գործ ունենք։ Հետ գնա, էն մեծ գրառումս կարդա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ախր դու բռնում, ԼԳԲՏ-ն նույնացնում ես աուտիզմի հետ։ Դրանք տարբեր երևույթներ են, բայց խնդիրն ա նույն տիպի․ ստիգման, հասարակության վերաբերմունքը, մեկուսացումը, դրանից բխող դեպրեսիան, հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ լինելը։ Երկուսն էլ բազմազանություն են, բայց տարբեր տիպի բազմազանություն։ Երկուսի դեպքում էլ խնդիրը մարդուն հիվանդ չհամարելն ա ու հասարակությունը մարդուն հարմարացնելը, ոչ թե մարդուն՝ հասարակությանը, բայց երկու դեպքում դրանք տարբեր ձևով են։
> 
> Նիշայի ու մնացածի պահով․ ի տարբերություն ԼԳԲՏ անձանց, որոշակի ռասայի ու սեռի պատկանելության, աուտիզմ ունեցողները բավական իրար մոտ անձնային հատկանիշներ ու հետաքրքրություններ ունեն, հետևաբար կան ոլորտներ, որոնք իրանք նախընտրում են։ Իմ շրջապատի աուտիզմ ունեցողներից որևէ մեկի մտքով երբևէ չի անցել էնպիսի մասնագիտություն ընտրել, որտեղ մարդկանց հետ կոնստանտ շփում ա պահանջվում։ Նույն ակադեմիայում հայտնվածներն իրանց ոտով են էկել, ոչ թե ուղարկվել էնտեղ, որտև ուրիշ բան չեն կարա անեն (մարդ առնվազն մազոխիստ պիտի լինի, որ չուզենալով ակադեմիայում մնա)։ Ու հա, քանի որ կան ոլորտներ, որտեղ աուտիզմ ունեցողներն իրանց լավ են դրսևորում, պետք ա իրանց թույլ տալ դա անել, ոչ թե գործի չընդունել, որտև ինտերվյուի ժամանակ ինտերվյու անցկացնողի էրեսին չի նայում։ 
> 
> Նույն իմ բերած օրինակում էդ աղջիկը թիմային աշխատանքից էլ ա լավ, ու որ Մորթենն իրան վարձում ա, սիրուն աչքերի համար չի վարձում, այլ որտև ինքը գործը լավ ա անում ու հեշտ ա իրա հետ թիմում աշխատելը, շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան բազմաթիվ նեյրոտիպիկների հետ, մենակ պիտի ձևն իմանաս, իսկ էս քո հասարակությունը չի ուզում էդ ձևն իմանա։ Ինքը նախընտրում ա մեկին, ով իրա աչքերի մեջ ա նայում ինտերվյուի ժամանակ, բայց չունի նույն մասնագիտական որակները, ու թիմային աշխատանքի ժամանակ կարա պրոբլեմատիկ լինի։ 
> 
> Ես էլ մեռա ասելով, որ ցածր ֆունկցիոնալության դեպքում ինչքան ուզում ես դիագնոզ դիր, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ էս ու էն խնդիրներն ունեն ու չեն կարա հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ լինել, բայց բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը դիագնոզ չի էլի, մարդու վզին հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ մի փաթաթի։ Ավելին ասեմ․ էս նոր սպեկտրալ դասակարգումը բավական դեբիլ բան ա։ Կարելի ա հանգիստ վերադառնալ հին դասակարգմանը․ Ասպերգեր (սա ընդհանրապես հանել դիագնոստիկ գրքերից, էս մարդիկ լրիվ ֆունկցիոնալ են հասարակության մեջ), աուտիզմ, Ռետի համախտանիշ, մանկական դիսինտեգրատիվ համախտանիշ։ Նույն Ռետի համախտանիշն էնքան սարսափելի ու անհույս բան ա ու էնքան տարբեր ա Ասպերգերից, որ մի դասակարգման մեջ խցկելը լրիվ անիմաստ ա։ Ռետի համախտանիշ ունեցողները սկի ինքնուրույն զուգարան չեն կարողանում գնալ, ու առաջացման պատճառները տարբեր են Ասպերգերից։ Բայց արի ու տես խցկած ա մի սպեկտրի մեջ ու նույն անունով են կոչվում։


Ոչի՞նչ որ Ռետի համախտանիշը DSM-5-ում ընդհանրապես հանվել ա մենթալ հիվանդությունների շարքից (իմ հասկանալով՝ դե նովո գենետիկ մուտացիայի շնորհիվ մոլեկուլյար հիմք ունենալու պատճառով)։ Նաև իմ հասկանալով, DSM-5-ով Ռետի համախտանիշի հետևանքով աուտիզմի դրսևորումներ ունեցողների մոտ է մենակ աուտիզմ ախտորոշվելու (նրանք, ովքեր աուտիզմից տարբերվող սիմպտոմներ ունեն, աուտիզմի ախտորոշում չեն ստանալու)։ Ասպերգերն էլ ASD-ից հանելու հետ խնդիր չունեմ (բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմից սա անկախ է, որի դեպքում կարող են մանկական հասակում զարգացման խնդիրներ լինել)։

Մնացածի մասով․ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, բայց բազարի հավես չունեմ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե չունես, ուրեմն թեման փակված ա։ 
> 
> 
> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա։ Էլ քանի՞ անգամ բացատրեմ, որ չենք նույնացնում գեյ լինելն ու աուտիզմը, այլ երկու դեպքում էլ բազմազանության հետ գործ ունենք։ Հետ գնա, էն մեծ գրառումս կարդա։


Բյուր, վերևը սաղ գնա կարդա ինչ եմ գրել... ու մի անգամ չեմ գրել ու իմ հարցը եղել "բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը հասկացանք... բա մնացածները..." դու էլի էդ հարցին չես պատասխանում... խնդիր չի ասա չեմ իմանում կամ չեմ կարա...

դու անընդհատ ԼԳԲԹ-ի զուգահեռներ ես անցկացնում որն ապակողմնորոշում ա... սխալ զուգահեռ ա... 

կամ, եթե սպեկտրում ա, խի՞ ես մենակ մի տեսակից խոսում որի խնդիր ոչ թե ես, այլ ոչ մեկը չունի... 

հարցին պետք ա ուղիղ պատասխանել այլ խոսել էն բանի մասին որը քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս կամ գիտես...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչի՞նչ որ Ռետի համախտանիշը DSM-5-ում ընդհանրապես հանվել ա մենթալ հիվանդությունների շարքից (իմ հասկանալով՝ դե նովո գենետիկ մուտացիայի շնորհիվ մոլեկուլյար հիմք ունենալու պատճառով)։ Նաև իմ հասկանալով, DSM-5-ով Ռետի համախտանիշի հետևանքով աուտիզմի դրսևորումներ ունեցողների մոտ է մենակ աուտիզմ ախտորոշվելու (նրանք, ովքեր աուտիզմից տարբերվող սիմպտոմներ ունեն, աուտիզմի ախտորոշում չեն ստանալու)։ Ասպերգերն էլ ASD-ից հանելու հետ խնդիր չունեմ (բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմից սա անկախ է, որի դեպքում կարող են մանկական հասակում զարգացման խնդիրներ լինել)։
> 
> Մնացածի մասով․ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, բայց բազարի հավես չունեմ։


DSM-V-ում Ասպերգերը ASD ա կամ սոցիալ հաղորդակցության խանգարում։ Ոնց որ մեջտեղից կիսած լինի, կրիտերիաների կեսը սոցիալ պրագմատիկ հաղորդակցության խանգարում լցրած, կեսը՝  բարձր ֆունկցոինալությամբ աուտիզմ: Վախտին Ասպերգերը աուտիզմից տարբերելու միակ կրիտերիան բարձր IQ-ն ա էղել։ Ու այ տենց ամբողջ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունն իրա պրագմատիկ հաղորդակցության խանգարումով-բանով պետք ա հանել ու սաղ դիագնոստիկ գրքերից դուրս շպրտել։

Ըստ էության Ռետը կարա սկզբում որպես ASD դիագնոզվի (հատկապես Հայաստանի պես երկրներում, որտեղ ամեն վայրկյան գենետիկ անալիզի չես վազի), ու DSM-V-ի չափանիշներին համապատասխանում ա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչու ենք DSM-ից խոսում, չգիտեմ, որտև բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում բժիշկները դա չեն գործածում։ ICD-11-ի սևագիրը նայի։ Էնտեղ առաջին երկու կետերը լրիվ պետք ա դուրս շպրտել․ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունն ու Ասպերգերն էնտեղ են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, վերևը սաղ գնա կարդա ինչ եմ գրել... ու մի անգամ չեմ գրել ու իմ հարցը եղել "բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը հասկացանք... բա մնացածները..." դու էլի էդ հարցին չես պատասխանում... խնդիր չի ասա չեմ իմանում կամ չեմ կարա...
> 
> դու անընդհատ ԼԳԲԹ-ի զուգահեռներ ես անցկացնում որն ապակողմնորոշում ա... սխալ զուգահեռ ա... 
> 
> կամ, եթե սպեկտրում ա, խի՞ ես մենակ մի տեսակից խոսում որի խնդիր ոչ թե ես, այլ ոչ մեկը չունի... 
> 
> հարցին պետք ա ուղիղ պատասխանել այլ խոսել էն բանի մասին որը քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս կամ գիտես...


Պատասխանել եմ էդ հարցին, էս ա․




> Հա, բայց ոչ թե որովհետև աուտիզմ ունի, այլ որովհետև IQ-ն ցածր ա, որովհետև կոնտակտի գնալ չի լինում հետը, հրամանների չի ենթարկվի և այլն։ Բանակում ծառայելու պիտանելիության ու ոչ պիտանելիության նենց չափանիշներ կան, որ կյանքում մտքովդ չի անցնի, ու դրանք առողջ կամ հիվանդ լինելու հետ կապ չունեն։ Օրինակ որոշակի բոյից ցածր բոյ ունեցողը չի կարա ծառայի, բայց հո որոշակի բոյ ունենալ-չունենալը հիվանդություն չի։


Մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ ցածր IQ-ն ու չզարգացած լեզուն ինքնին խանգարումներ են, հետևաբար հա՛, ցածր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմը պիտի մնա դասակարգումներում։ Բայց պիտի անունը փոխվի, ուրիշ բան դառնա։ Կամ էլ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունը պիտի անունը փոխվի, ուրիշ բան դառնա ու դուրս շպրտվի դասակարգումներից (ոնց որ ժամանակին գոնե Ասպերգեր տերմինը կար)։ 

Սխալ զուգահեռ չի․ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ էլ են նորմալ, բայց դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվում, վախտին հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ, բայց հիմա դուրս ա էղել։ Ու նույն կերպ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմով դիագնոզված մարդիկ դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկվում, շարունակում են հոգեբուժական դիագնոզ իրանց հետ քաշ տալ, բայց ամեն ինչով նորմալ ու ֆունկցիոնալ մարդիկ են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> DSM-V-ում Ասպերգերը ASD ա կամ սոցիալ հաղորդակցության խանգարում։ Ոնց որ մեջտեղից կիսած լինի, կրիտերիաների կեսը սոցիալ պրագմատիկ հաղորդակցության խանգարում լցրած, կեսը՝  բարձր ֆունկցոինալությամբ աուտիզմ: Վախտին Ասպերգերը աուտիզմից տարբերելու միակ կրիտերիան բարձր IQ-ն ա էղել։ Ու այ տենց ամբողջ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունն իրա պրագմատիկ հաղորդակցության խանգարումով-բանով պետք ա հանել ու սաղ դիագնոստիկ գրքերից դուրս շպրտել։
> 
> Ըստ էության Ռետը կարա սկզբում որպես ASD դիագնոզվի (հատկապես Հայաստանի պես երկրներում, որտեղ ամեն վայրկյան գենետիկ անալիզի չես վազի), ու DSM-V-ի չափանիշներին համապատասխանում ա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչու ենք DSM-ից խոսում, չգիտեմ, որտև բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում բժիշկները դա չեն գործածում։ ICD-11-ի սևագիրը նայի։ Էնտեղ առաջին երկու կետերը լրիվ պետք ա դուրս շպրտել․ բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությունն ու Ասպերգերն էնտեղ են։


DSM-5-ից էինք խոսում, որտև ես դրան եմ ծանոթ ու դու էլ էիր դա նշել ICD-ի հետ միասին, ու արդեն մասնագիտական ահագին փորձի միջով ա անցել ու կարծիքներ են ձևավորվել։ Սևագիր նայելու հավես չունեմ, թող ընդունվի, պեչատվի, մասնագետները կարծիքները հայտնեն, հետո կխոսենք։

Եթե զարգացման խնդիրներ կան, ու հատուկ պատրաստված մասնագետը կարա լրիվ պոտենցիալին հասնելու գործում օգնի, ուրեմն չպիտի հանվի՝ լինի բարձր, բոյով, հասակով թե ինչով ուզում ա։ Եթե սըփորթի հարց չկա, խնդիր չունեմ, թող հանեն։ Ուզում են, թող տենց կետ էլ մտցնեն դիագնոստիկ մանուալներում, որ եթե սըփորթի կարիք չկա, ուրեմն ոչ մի դիագնոզ․․․ ու սա մեծահասակների հիպերդիասգնոստիկայի հարցն էլ կլուծի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> DSM-5-ից էինք խոսում, որտև ես դրան եմ ծանոթ ու դու էլ էիր դա նշել ICD-ի հետ միասին, ու արդեն մասնագիտական ահագին փորձի միջով ա անցել ու կարծիքներ են ձևավորվել։ Սևագիր նայելու հավես չունեմ, թող ընդունվի, պեչատվի, մասնագետները կարծիքները հայտնեն, հետո կխոսենք։
> 
> Եթե զարգացման խնդիրներ կան, ու հատուկ պատրաստված մասնագետը կարա լրիվ պոտենցիալին հասնելու գործում օգնի, ուրեմն չպիտի հանվի՝ լինի բարձր, բոյով, հասակով թե ինչով ուզում ա։ Եթե սըփորթի հարց չկա, խնդիր չունեմ, թող հանեն։ Ուզում են, թող տենց կետ էլ մտցնեն դիագնոստիկ մանուալներում, որ եթե սըփորթի կարիք չկա, ուրեմն ոչ մի դիագնոզ․․․ ու սա մեծահասակների հիպերդիասգնոստիկայի հարցն էլ կլուծի։


Ես չեմ ուզում ասել, թե նույն մասնագետները DSM-V-ը ոնց են քլնգում, մասնավորապես ասելով, որ փողոցից պատահական մարդ բռնես, անհնար ա, որ DSM-V-ին համապատասխանող դիագնոզ չգտնես իրա համար։ Սա լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս ոչ միայն աուտիզմի, այլ մնացած դիագնոզների մասին։ Ու լավ ա, որ ICD-ն դեռ էդ աստիճանի չի հասել, չնայած գնում ա դրան։ Բայց դե սա առանձին թեմա ա։

Նայի, էդ սըփորթի պահով․ եթե դու ունես բարձր ֆունցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցող, ու ինքը սըփորթի կարիք ունի, այ հենց էստեղ ա, որ ուրեմն խնդիրը միջավայրի մեջ ա, ոչ թե իրա, ու հարցը միջավայր փոխելով պիտի լուծվի, ոչ թե անձին լրացուցիչ սըփորթ տալ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես չեմ ուզում ասել, թե նույն մասնագետները DSM-V-ը ոնց են քլնգում, մասնավորապես ասելով, որ փողոցից պատահական մարդ բռնես, անհնար ա, որ DSM-V-ին համապատասխանող դիագնոզ չգտնես իրա համար։ Սա լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս ոչ միայն աուտիզմի, այլ մնացած դիագնոզների մասին։ Ու լավ ա, որ ICD-ն դեռ էդ աստիճանի չի հասել, չնայած գնում ա դրան։ Բայց դե սա առանձին թեմա ա։
> 
> Նայի, էդ սըփորթի պահով․ եթե դու ունես բարձր ֆունցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ ունեցող, ու ինքը սըփորթի կարիք ունի, այ հենց էստեղ ա, որ ուրեմն խնդիրը միջավայրի մեջ ա, ոչ թե իրա, ու հարցը միջավայր փոխելով պիտի լուծվի, ոչ թե անձին լրացուցիչ սըփորթ տալ։


դիսֆորիան հանո՞ւմ ենք, թե՞ չէ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դիսֆորիան հանո՞ւմ ենք, թե՞ չէ


ի՞նչ դիսֆորիա

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ի՞նչ դիսֆորիա


գենդերային, բնականաբար, ոնցոր էս թեմայում մենակ էտ կոնտեքստում էր դիսֆորիան նշվել․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գենդերային, բնականաբար, ոնցոր էս թեմայում մենակ էտ կոնտեքստում էր դիսֆորիան նշվել․․․


ICD-11-ից հանած ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ICD-11-ից հանած ա։


սխալվում ես, Chapter 06 Mental, behavioural or neurodevelopmental disorders-ից տեղափոխված ա Chapter 17 Conditions related to sexual health



> HA60 Gender incongruence of adolescence or adulthood
> 
> Description
> Gender incongruence of adolescence and adulthood is characterized by a marked and persistent incongruence between an individual´s experienced gender and the assigned sex, as manifested by at least two of the following: 1) a strong dislike or discomfort with the one’s primary or secondary sex characteristics (in adolescents, anticipated secondary sex characteristics) due to their incongruity with the experienced gender; 2) a strong desire to be rid of some or all of one’s primary and/or secondary sex characteristics (in adolescents, anticipated secondary sex characteristics) due to their incongruity with the experienced gender; 3) a strong desire to have the primary and/or secondary sex characteristics of the experienced gender. The individual experiences a strong desire to be treated (to live and be accepted) as a person of the experienced gender. The experienced gender incongruence must have been continuously present for at least several months. The diagnosis cannot be assigned prior the onset of puberty. Gender variant behaviour and preferences alone are not a basis for assigning the diagnosis.


հարցս կրկնեմ․ քո կարծիքով պիտի հանվե՞ն (դիագնոզ չդրվեն)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սխալվում ես, Chapter 06 Mental, behavioural or neurodevelopmental disorders-ից տեղափոխված ա Chapter 17 Conditions related to sexual health
> 
> 
> հարցս կրկնեմ․ քո կարծիքով պիտի հանվե՞ն (դիագնոզ չդրվեն)


Աաաաաաա, ասում եմ՝ ICD-11-ի հոգեկան խանգարումներից հանված ա։ Ամբողջ 17-ի տակ նշված որևէ բան «խանգարում» չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Աաաաաաա, ասում եմ՝ ICD-11-ի հոգեկան խանգարումներից հանված ա։ Ամբողջ 17-ի տակ նշված որևէ բան «խանգարում» չի։


բա որ խանգարում չի, էլ խի՞ են դիագնոզ դնում․․․ ոնցոր էլի ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա որ խանգարում չի, էլ խի՞ են դիագնոզ դնում․․․ ոնցոր էլի ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես


Ծլնգ, ICD-ում «պրակտիկորեն առողջ» կոդ էլ կա, ծննդաբերության ու հղիության համար էլ կոդեր կան, նորը չեմ նայել, բայց հնում սիմուլյացիան էլ կար որպես կոդ, ամեն ինչի համար էլ կոդ կա, որովհետև եթե մեկը դիմում ա բժշկի, եզրակացությունը պիտի պարտադիր կոդով լինի, առանց կոդի ոչ մեկի բաց չես թողնում։ Եթե նկատել ես, դիագնոզ բառը չակերտների մեջ եմ օգտագործում՝ նկատի ունենալով, որ եթե մեկը էս կամ էն հատկանիշն ունի, չենք դադարում ասելուց, որ ունի, բայց դադարում ենք դա հիվանդություն/խանգարում/հաշմանդամություն/շեղվածություն կոչելուց։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ICD-ում «պրակտիկորեն առողջ» կոդ էլ կա, ծննդաբերության ու հղիության համար էլ կոդեր կան, նորը չեմ նայել, բայց հնում սիմուլյացիան էլ կար որպես կոդ, ամեն ինչի համար էլ կոդ կա, որովհետև եթե մեկը դիմում ա բժշկի, եզրակացությունը պիտի պարտադիր կոդով լինի, առանց կոդի ոչ մեկի բաց չես թողնում։ Եթե նկատել ես, դիագնոզ բառը չակերտների մեջ եմ օգտագործում՝ նկատի ունենալով, որ եթե մեկը էս կամ էն հատկանիշն ունի, չենք դադարում ասելուց, որ ունի, բայց դադարում ենք դա հիվանդություն/խանգարում/հաշմանդամություն/շեղվածություն կոչելուց։


հիմա որ աուտիզմի տակը գրած լինի, որ բարձր ֆունկցիալությամբ աուտիկները «պրակտիկորեն առողջ են», գո՞հ ենք

Հա բայց ես էլ աուտիզմի դիագնոզ ասելուց չեմ կարծում թե դա շեղում ա, իսկ դու պնդում էիր, որ դիագնոստիկ մանուալներից հանել ա պետք, որովհետև եթե կա, ուրեմն պրծ՝ ստիգմա և այլն․․․ ես էլ փորձում եմ հասկանալ, նույն տրամաբանությամբ գենդերային դիսֆորիան ստիգմա առաջացնո՞ղ ա, թե՞ չէ։ Ըստ քո նախորդ ասածների՝ այո, որտև դիասգնոստիկ մանուալներում կա, բայց սա նաև հակասում ա քո ԼԳԲՏ-ի հետ համեմատություններին, ըստ որոնց ԼԳԲՏ-ն արդեն դուրս ա եկել «խանգարումներ» դիտվելուց (ու դիագնոստիկ մանուալներից) ու համարվում ա բազմազանություն։

Ըստ իս, ստիգմայի հարց այստեղ այսպես թե այնպես չկա․ ստիգման մարդկանց ուղեղներում ա, ոչ թե դիագնոստիկ մանուալներում, ու լավ կլինի բժշկական վիճակով թերիության կանխավարկածը ընդհանրապես հանել դուրս շպրտել բոլորի ուղեղներից․․․ դիագնոզն ու բժշկական վիճակը միայն մի բան պիտի նշանակեն՝ այդ վիճակների բացասական կողմերը վերացնելու կամ ավելի ղեկավարելի դարձնելու ուղիներ առաջարկելու սկիզբ, իսկ եթե չկան բացասական կողմեր, ուրեմն ոչինչ էլ չեն նշանակում։ Կարճ՝ «դիագնոզով» single story կառուցելու ձգտումներն է պետք մարդկանց մեջից հանել նախ և առաջ։

Իսկ մանուալներում թե՛ գենդերային դիսֆորիան, և՛ թե աուտիզմը ընդգրկված ա նաև նրա համար, որ դրանք ունեցող մարդիկ կարողանան համապատասխան ծառայությունները ստանան։ Կոպիտ ասած՝ բուժ ապահովությունը չի վճարի դիսֆորիա ունեցող մարդու թերապիայի համար, եթե չկա բժշկի դիագնոզը։ Նույն ձևի էլ զարգացման խնդրիներ ունեցող երեխաներին չեն տրամադրվի հավելյալ ծառայություններ, եթե չկա դիագնոզը։

Եթե չկա ծառայությունների կարիք (թե՛ դիսֆորիայի, թե՛ աուտիզմի դեպքում), ես բացարձակ խնդիր չունեմ դիագնոզից այդ վիճակները «ազատելու» հետ։ Եթե այս վերջին նախադասությանս հետ համաձայն ես, կարծում եմ զրույցը արժի դադարեցնել։

----------

